# The Official HTC Desire Thread



## sam9s (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi All,

I am drooling over this phone for months now and have been waiting for it for ages ......it was suppose to be released in India in Q2 2010, but we have entered mid of Q3 and still no sign of Desire what so ever ... grrrr  .. Has anyone bought this phone anywhere in India, or is anyone waiting for the same ..... need some input on this ......

Regards
Sammy


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2010)

Nobody has no information about this ..... ???


----------



## desiibond (Aug 5, 2010)

dude, just go and get Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 5, 2010)

Yes, because HTC itself doesn't have any info about it.
Sam check out the specs of Samsung Galaxy S...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2010)

I have checked Galaxy S and intensively compared two phone as well ...... (online ofcourse) and the only thing that goes in favour of Galaxy S is its super AMOLED screen, rest everything is tooo good on Desire (though Desire also has AMOLED screen only second to the best), trust me I have seen enough comparision between iphone 4/3GS, Galaxy S and Desire and Desire wins hands down with its speed and interphase ......

*@rhitwick* I called up HTC india after reading your post and they did confirm the phone launch somewhere in the 2nd week of AUG, which is not that far......I am gonna wait and see for this month ..... else yes the second best it definately Samsung Galaxy S


----------



## abhidev (Aug 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I have checked Galaxy S and intensively compared two phone as well ...... (online ofcourse) and the only thing that goes in favour of Galaxy S is its super AMOLED screen, rest everything is tooo good on Desire (though Desire also has AMOLED screen only second to the best), trust me I have seen enough comparision between iphone 4/3GS, Galaxy S and Desire and Desire wins hands down with its speed and interphase ......
> 
> *@rhitwick* I called up HTC india after reading your post and they did confirm the phone launch somewhere in the 2nd week of AUG, which is not that far......I am gonna wait and see for this month ..... else yes the second best it definately Samsung Galaxy S



Dude why don't you buy it from ebay...one of my frnd got it already in just 3days...just for 25k.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I have checked Galaxy S and intensively compared two phone as well ...... (online ofcourse) and the only thing that goes in favour of Galaxy S is its super AMOLED screen, rest everything is tooo good on Desire (though Desire also has AMOLED screen only second to the best), trust me I have seen enough comparision between iphone 4/3GS, Galaxy S and Desire and Desire wins hands down with its speed and interphase ......
> 
> *@rhitwick* I called up HTC india after reading your post and they did confirm the phone launch somewhere in the 2nd week of AUG, which is not that far......I am gonna wait and see for this month ..... else yes the second best it definately Samsung Galaxy S


Better CPU and much MUCH better GPU on the Galaxy S. Actually, apart from HTC Sense and maybe looks (which are subjective), Desire has nothing else over Galaxy S


----------



## sam9s (Aug 5, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Better CPU and much MUCH better GPU on the Galaxy S. Actually, apart from HTC Sense and maybe looks (which are subjective), Desire has nothing else over Galaxy S



Better CPU? Both have 1ghz snapdragon processor
better gpu?  Who compares gpu, it's not for nfs shift actually. There is no I mean absolute no lag what so ever in any kind of navigation in the phone and that is what counts. And the amount of customization one can do is phenominal on this phone. Mever said galaxy is no good but desire has an edge above.

---------- Post added at 11:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:32 PM ----------




abhidev said:


> Dude why don't you buy it from ebay...one of my frnd got it already in just 3days...just for 25k.



I don't like used phones actually, how so ever new they claim. Also 25k is no bargain price, the official launch price is 28 so I might as well wait and get new.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 5, 2010)

But there r soo many better things in Galaxy S then Desire
Galaxy S ke paas-
bigger & better screen
Newer GPRS/EDGE/HSUPA(3G) technology
Faster Bluetooth3
Better Video recording
Inbuild Divx support


Desire ke paas kya hai??


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2010)

AND Galaxy has FLAC support....


----------



## sam9s (Aug 6, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> But there r soo many better things in Galaxy S then Desire
> Galaxy S ke paas-
> bigger & better screen
> Newer GPRS/EDGE/HSUPA(3G) technology
> ...



Whoa ... why r u sounding so scarcastic ...... i am no HTC fan or samsung hater .... Lets not start Galaxy vs desire battle here .....I had almost decided to buy Galaxy when few thing that are most important to me were clearly better in Desire ...... like few below 


> better UI, especially widgets support (very important for me)
> better general speed of operation (opening apps etc,) even with 8 widgest in all 7 home screens desire was not even skipping a beat while navigation
> multicolour LED notification light
> hardware keys ... atleast ffor home and back
> ...



Samsung excel;s in the following ...

better music player, has EQ _(I would not use phone for music or may be casual music)_
better video capabilities _*(with Android 2.2 (froyo) we will have 720p recording and divx support in Desire as well)*_
better video capture and camera (low light conditions that require a flash aside of course) .... _not a huge positive for me ...... a decent 5MP camara is sufficient for me which is in desire _
TV Out via cable, DLNA ....... _worth less ffor me_
better for high quality gaming.........._wont do much gaming on mobile_
Video Calling with ffront camera .... again I do not need video calliing ...

I want a smartphone with powerfull integration between contacts, widgets and phonebook, plus fast UI, no lag whatsoever, super smooth browsing and fast page rendering, and least off all sexy mail support .... desire excels in all of these...

Sources 

..... HTC Desire vs iPhone 4 vs Samsung Galaxy S | News | TechRadar UK

Comparison of HTC Desire vs. Samsung Galaxy S | CareAce

Few videos to ponder .... 

YouTube - ‪Galaxy S vs. Xperia X10 vs. Desire‬&lrm;

1. Notice the bootup time is better ffor HTC .....

2.. during navigating to a place in Google earth notice carefully , when the camara zooms in to the earth, the transition is absolutely smooth ffor desire while in samsung its is a bit jerky ...... rest was more or less same ....

Watch this one aaraam se, it gives an inside picture of Desire UI very very user frendly ...

YouTube - ‪HTC Desire review - part 1 of 2‬&lrm;

YouTube - ‪HTC Desire review - part 2 of 2‬&lrm;

Also check out this discuesstion between the two .... notice how dispite of the fact of better screen samsung have how people rave about the interphase and Sense UI on Desire

*androidforums.com/android-lounge/77535-samsung-galaxy-s-vs-htc-desire.html


----------



## kalpik (Aug 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Better CPU? Both have 1ghz snapdragon processor
> better gpu?  Who compares gpu, it's not for nfs shift actually. There is no I mean absolute no lag what so ever in any kind of navigation in the phone and that is what counts. And the amount of customization one can do is phenominal on this phone. Mever said galaxy is no good but desire has an edge above.


No one wants to turn this into a Galaxy S vs Desire thread. But I just want you to get your facts straight. The Galaxy S and Desire absolutely DO NOT have the same processor! The Desire has a 65nm based Snapdragon processor. The Galaxy S has a 45nm based Hummingbird processor. You might know that a smaller nm manufacturing process leads to better performance and lower heat production. Also, the Hummingbird processor has support for LPDDR2 RAM, which the Galaxy S has, against the LPDDR1 RAM that Desire has. So overall, there is a LOT of difference between the Desire processor and Galaxy S processor.

Regarding lag in navigation, that's not cause of lower GPU performance. That's cause of poor IO performance because of un-optimized drivers. The later firmware have fixed the lags 98%.. There is a fix out there which completely eliminates the lags too 

And regarding GPU, the Galaxy S has BY FAR the best GPU on any android phone. It offers PSP-like graphics! Look here: YouTube - ‪Modern Combat- Sandstorm - Galaxy S‬&lrm;

That said, the Desire is an EXCELLENT phone too! Major gripes (for me) are no GPU (makes playing games impossible) and the touchscreen bug.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 6, 2010)

Oops! This thread got closed somehow. I don't remember closing it. So it could be some other MOD. Anyway, must have been a mistake. Opened it again. Apologies for the confusion.

P.S.: Those of you who think I closed this thread purposely, you really don't know me


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 6, 2010)

> @kalpik


..why would you close the thread purposely ? probable some mod was about to write something..and instead of post it/ he click on post and close 

Back to the topic :

Galaxy S has better hardware, Desire has better UI (and HTC>Samsung in terms of smart phones as Samsung's own proprietary skin is crap and very ugly. ).



> @kalpik


: The Galaxy S having humming bird processor which is better than Desire Snapdragon processor . But , is the differences big enough??

Check this video test

Now, which one has better processor ?

The Sense UI is much much better than TouchWiz . TouchWiz icons and UI really sucks , and it is laggy too...but heard they are improving touchwiz

ADW.Launcher v1.0.1 


In most of the terms Samsung Galaxy S wins..but personally I would never go for Samsung coz in terms there support/software is always crap. 

All the other threads, like this one gonna get different views which doesn't make sense at all..If you have decided to go for Desire..have patience..else buy this Samsung Galaxy S.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 6, 2010)

hehe kalpik...I really don't know u 
I read your argument in favor of Galaxy S and saw the thread closed I thought you passed a verdict...nice to see the thread opened again.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 6, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehe kalpik...I really don't know u
> I read your argument in favor of Galaxy S and saw the thread closed I thought you passed a verdict...nice to see the thread opened again.



Exactly what I thought...

There r lots of people complaining abt Galaxy S being laggy..lets see when samsung release the new firmware


----------



## Faun (Aug 6, 2010)

"and saw the thread closed I thought you passed a verdict..."
lol


----------



## sam9s (Aug 6, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehe kalpik...I really don't know u
> I read your argument in favor of Galaxy S and saw the thread closed I thought you passed a verdict...nice to see the thread opened again.



Exactly!! even I thought the same .... made his judgement and slap closed ...lol .... I even wrote poor Kalpik a "bit" harsh PM about this as well, Accept my Apologies Kalpik........

---------- Post added at 03:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 PM ----------




neerajvohra said:


> ..
> The Sense UI is much much better than TouchWiz . TouchWiz icons and UI really sucks , and it is laggy too...but heard they are improving touchwiz
> 
> ADW.Launcher v1.0.1
> ...



These are the exact points sinking me away from Galaxy, else as I said I was about to go for this phone.   HTC has given a serious thought over UI and brought sense ...... and what ever videos i have seen, desire UI seems much better ..... Also as you said even if Galaxy processor is better its OS/software optimization is not up to the mark, why else would desire show better transition in every UI (example google eatrh) than galaxy .......


----------



## kalpik (Aug 6, 2010)

You know what guys? Now that I think about it, I remember subscribing to this  thread, but my subscription wasn't there when I checked.. Lol.. I think  I clicked close thread instead of subscribe to thread.. My bad!  Extremely sorry for the confusion 

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:34 PM ----------

Ok, on-topic, all of you who are saying that the phone lags and the  software isn't optimized are absolutely right (I own the phone, so I  know it first hand ). But later firmwares have improved the situation a  LOT! And this SD Card fix (  *forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=724251 ) completely  removes lags and gives a score of ~1700 on Quadrant Bechmark (which is  MUCH higher than the score even Nexus One gets running on Froyo!)


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 6, 2010)

I, as well Kalpik, own Galaxy, and yes it has lags. But there are some temporary fixes too without upgrading ur firmware or rooting.

As Samsung allows upgrading firmware (well in Desire's time everyone told me its not easy changing the firmware) Froyo is just on the doorstep.

About Desire's release date, dude I contacted them twice; first in May'10 and got a reply that it will be launched in June mid week. Then it got delayed.
Again I mailed and got reply that it will be released in Aug end....I could not wait any more and bought Galaxy.

I needed a multimedia phone and Galaxy has all those I need,
Out of box DIVx support, FLAC support and an AWESOME screen.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 6, 2010)

kalpik said:


> You know what guys? Now that I think about it, I remember subscribing to this  thread, but my subscription wasn't there when I checked.. Lol.. I think  I clicked close thread instead of subscribe to thread.. My bad!  Extremely sorry for the confusion
> 
> Haha...So I was right..actually this happened to me too.
> 
> ...


----------



## sam9s (Aug 6, 2010)

neerajvohra said:


> Google Nexus doesn't face any issues like this (I already posted the video of amazing CPU of samsung galaxy)..On the other side check the UI of Desire..I personally wont go for those multimedia features out of the box like divx, awesome CPU etc which has been mentioned here..if my phone UI is crap/lags.
> Samsung itself doesn't do anything in this regard..and this is the worst part of the phone..that is what the thread owner (sam9s) discussed by changing his mind to go for Desire.



You stole my words friend ...... exact words of my toughts....... specially .. _"I personally wont go for those multimedia features out of the box like divx, awesome CPU etc which has been mentioned here..if my phone UI is crap/lags." _

Even I want a sleek and fast UI with true integration between contacts, address books and Social apps ....... and I think Desire has a clear edge in this ....However ... If what *@rhitwick *has said comes to be true then I dont know how long I can wait and how long my patience can hold........anyway will atleast wait for this month and hope that finally they do release the phone ......


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 7, 2010)

Desire is no competition for Galaxy S . If you want to know better the difference between these two processors then check out anandtech's review of Droid X. Galaxy S has btw, arm cortex A8 1ghz processor. Hummingbird is the name of the SOC which also has powervr sgx 540 which is only available in GS and Wave. Other phones can only dream about it. May get it next year with OMAP4 platform. 

Does the UI lags on GS, hell yeah. But then there is a fix too. No smarphone is ever complete and always has some big-tiny bugs in its lifespan. 

You can say, only in build quality desire has a slight tiny edge over GS. Camera is crap on desire.  Enough of rant I guess..'

I have used Desire and now own GS btw..

But if your sold on Desire then its only second to GS ..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 7, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> Desire is no competition for Galaxy S . If you want to know better the difference between these two processors then check out anandtech's review of Droid X. Galaxy S has btw, arm cortex A8 1ghz processor. Hummingbird is the name of the SOC which also has powervr sgx 540 which is only available in GS and Wave. Other phones can only dream about it. May get it next year with OMAP4 platform.  ..



I wonder we keep bringing this processor thingi, which supposedly is better in Galaxy but whats the end result......Desire still seems to have a smoother transition and better navigation experience than Galaxy, whats the use of such hardware ...... its like PS3 cell processor argued to be far better than 360 but practically games look more or less same on both .....


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 7, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> Desire is no competition for Galaxy S . If you want to know better the difference between these two processors then check out anandtech's review of Droid X. Galaxy S has btw, arm cortex A8 1ghz processor. Hummingbird is the name of the SOC which also has powervr sgx 540 which is only available in GS and Wave. Other phones can only dream about it. May get it next year with OMAP4 platform.
> 
> Does the UI lags on GS, hell yeah. But then there is a fix too. No smarphone is ever complete and always has some big-tiny bugs in its lifespan.
> 
> ...


Dude, as u say u've used both, why not post the comparison?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I wonder we keep bringing this processor thingi, which supposedly is better in Galaxy but whats the end result......Desire still seems to have a smoother transition and better navigation experience than Galaxy, what the use of such hardware ...... its like PS3 cell processor argued to be far better than 360 but practically games look more or less same on both .....


Does this look like "practically same performance" to you?
*img819.imageshack.us/img819/921/snap20100715042024fdr7.jpg

Be sure to compare it with Nexus One <2.2, cause Galaxy S runs 2.1!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 7, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Does this look like "practically same performance" to you?
> 
> Be sure to compare it with Nexus One <2.2, cause Galaxy S runs 2.1!



It does to me in this video....

YouTube - ‪Galaxy S vs. Xperia X10 vs. Desire‬&lrm;

As I said only on papers.......Show me a "_Video_" where we can actually see Galaxy navigation/Internet browsing faster than Desire ....

BTW which device is "Your device".................Galaxy s is at 4th and what on earth are we comparing in this graph BTW


----------



## kalpik (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ That "Your Device" is the same Galaxy S with the sdcard fix 

---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------

Oh BTW, Galaxy S has the fastest browser performance of any 2.1 phone!  And those navigation lags are absolutely gone after the sdcard fix!

Rest, its up to you! Believe what you want to believe 

P.S.: If you're not gonna hack your phone, then Android is probably not a good choice for you. Have a look at the iPhone!


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 7, 2010)

@kalpik - Spot on. If your intent on using your phone in stock condition then android is not the right choice. I would take Galaxy S over any phone any platform now , that is untill I get my N8 

Read this - *www.anandtech.com/show/3826/motorola-droid-x-thoroughly-reviewed/4

@sam9s- That processor thing- That means the potential is still there and with large non- official support you can always tune your GS to the max. Anyways go ahead and get your Desire


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I wonder we keep bringing this processor thingi, which supposedly is better in Galaxy but whats the end result......Desire still seems to have a smoother transition and better navigation experience than Galaxy, whats the use of such hardware ...... its like PS3 cell processor argued to be far better than 360 but practically games look more or less same on both .....



Do you think people gonna change ?? what you are expecting out of it 



> @yogi7272



Why don't you ask those peoples who own both the handsets : 

```
*forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=710377
```



> @kalpik



As far as i can tell and through a benchmark tests performed between the Galaxy and the Desire they are close in speed and processing power, 


```
*asia.cnet.com/reviews/mobilephones/0,39050603,62200389,00.htm
```

The major difference is that the Galaxy graphics which yields an amazing 90 millions triangles per second compared to the Desire 22 Million so you get a general feeling of how powerful this device really is. 

```
*www.gadgetvenue.com/samsung-galaxy-hummingbird-chip-give-3x-polygon-performance-03263638/
```

There are the test between both the phones, but still I know the hardware of Galaxy us Superb..no comparison (atleast that is what you people wanna hear)

----------------------------------------------------------------------
If I keep posting the differences between both the handsets, you will get more into this :

There are many 100's of forums to compare both the handsets : 

I have both and the desire is far more reliable. I've had far less problems with it than the galaxy s. *The galaxy s is far more powerful in terms of gaming it's 4 times faster in the heaviest benchmarks and twice as fast in games*. Galaxy s can comfortably record and playback 720p video, screen is bigger and better etc.

HOWEVER that all has meant nothing to me as the damn thing can get extremely hot (up to 53 degrees celsius), has much shorter battery life (pathetic I need to charge at least twice a day with less usage than desire) and all the bugs/worst UI reported which can get really annoying.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

*The difference is really hardware (galaxy) vs software (desire). *

You can overcome to some extend on the lack of software (in case of galaxy, where you can find replacement shell, widgets, etc) but not on the lack of hardware. 

Of course, the software solution is not perfect and nowhere near HTC sense, but at least you get a compromise on the software with capability of the hardware in Galaxy.

Make your choice :


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 7, 2010)

I am waiting for the Desire for quite some time now. The release date has already been postponed numerous times and is currently delayed till 2nd week of August which begins on Monday.

Although its available in my city for 27k INR, but without warranty/bill, which I do not encourage. I won't recommend buying from ebay either as most of the sellers there are selling the unlocked T-mobile version of this set which might create troubles later during Android update.

I was quite sure on getting the Desire until I saw Galaxy S's powerfulness (if thats a word) ON THE INTERNET (did I say, on the internet?). I luckily got a chance to get hold of both the phones at the same time at a shop in my city.

To be honest:-

1. Holding Galaxy S in one hand and Desire in the other. Desire feels like luxury, hands down.
2. Both have a gigahertz processor. Hummingbird (though theoretically faster) and Snapdragon, practically, hardly makes a difference to the end user. And no, I am not interested in playing Batman - Arkham City in my mobile lol. I got better gadgets to do that. Except GAMING, I doubt I could feel the difference.
3. S-AMOLED and AMOLED, again hardly made a difference really. Now please, do not ask me to go in the sunshine lol. Its raining outside at the moment, should I search for the sun? 
4. I wish I had bigger hands to hold comfortably the GS. I am not tall and the GS doesn't really suit me, it looks big on me and my ears. Whereas the descent 3.7" screen looks far more sleek, slim and sexy.
5. The front camera was definitely an attraction on the GS. But again, I am coming from a Nokia N70 and I can't remember when did I last used the front camera. 3G is still a year ahead in my city, then another couple years for 3g to get common, then another year or two for handsets with front camera to get common. By then, I'll definitely get a new phone with front camera. 
6. Touchwiz UI 3.0 - no thanks!
7. Launcher Pro - thanks, but no thanks lol.
8. GS was lagging badly while the shop owner was displaying its features. Now, would you expect me to buy it for 28k, rush to the home and upgrade the firmware. lol no way. This was one big, on the spot, turn off.
9. HTC, the brand name itself, feels like quality. And Samsung is famous for its lack of support, fewer updates, and plastic shells.
10. One of my non-techy friends was with me at the shop. Seeing GS, he screamed, "abe dekh, iPhone!". Hilarious moment. Now, after buying a 28k INR phone, I would never want my phone to look like a "copy of design/concept" of a market leader product. It really looks like an iPhone in design and shape, some might even confuse it with a Chinese toy or ePhone maybe. I personally, won't be able to live with it. I will have to tell every other person that its not an iphone. ugghh 
11. On using both, Desire was quicker, more responsive and it was not just me, anybody could feel that. lol even the shopkeeper agreed.
12. Big internal memory is definitely an advantage. Though I have a habit to install every app/game on card. I play with phones a lot, deeply, which usually results in an unplanned format. Having stuff in card feels more secure and safe. So I guess, internal memory won't be much beneficial to me.

And yes, mind it, my above take on both the phones is completely unbiased as I own none of them, and is based on first impressions and 10-15 minutes of use of each of them. And my hunt for a smartphone (till Desire arrives with a descent price tag) is still on. I would have gone for the GS definitely if it was priced around 20-22k, not 28k. Price and quality does matter too, after all.

And Kalpik, nice resume man.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 7, 2010)

^^Completely agree. And if you need to root your phone to have the GPS working i dont think its worth it. The GS in itself is extremely laggy and isnt recommended unless you root. The Desire on the other hand is a solid device. Anyways, its not everyday that you shell out 28k for a phone. So take your time and decide. 
I personally dont see the Desire launching in India anytime soon given it is already short in the European market and HTC are struggling to assemble parts for their best selling baby. Its august already and if you care to wait, all major companies shall have their announcements i a couple and phones with 12 mp cams and plasma flashes running android shall devour the market. 
Actually this time of the year is the worst time to buy a phone, given the plethora of options you are going to miss in the coming months.


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 7, 2010)

You people are talking like there wont be any firmware update for GS to resolve the UI lag issues and it will be stuck with the current one for the rest of its lifespan. 

Want desire , get desire. What's the point for such thread.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 7, 2010)

^ Exactly. Desire is a great phone! Buy it when its out! The OP was  looking for feedback on Galaxy S, and I think he cannot get a better  feedback than what is already presented in this thread. So I think he  should be able to make a decision 

---------- Post added at 05:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:20 PM ----------




yogi7272 said:


> You people are talking like there wont be any firmware update for GS to resolve the UI lag issues and it will be stuck with the current one for the rest of its lifespan.


Desire doesn't lag with stock firmware, Galaxy S does. That's all that people are interested in it seems! Desire obviously wins that way


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 7, 2010)

@Kalpik


kalpik said:


> ^ The OP was  looking for feedback on Galaxy S, and I think he cannot get a better  feedback than what is already presented in this thread. So I think he  should be able to make a decision



@Kalpik
I don't feel (My opinion) OP wants some feedback regarding the Samsung Galaxy S ?? check out the post"S 

We are the culprits : (Sorry if someone feels bad about it )



desiibond said:


> dude, just go and get Samsung Galaxy S





rhitwick said:


> Yes, because HTC itself doesn't have any info about it.
> Sam check out the specs of Samsung Galaxy S...



and then we all started this Galaxy S vs Desire.. Though this thread gonna help a lot of users who wants comparision between Samsung LAGGY software beautiful HARDWARE VS A poor DESIRE 



sam9s said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am drooling over this phone for months now and have been waiting for it for ages ......it was suppose to be released in India in Q2 2010, but we have entered mid of Q3 and still no sign of Desire what so ever ... grrrr  .. Has anyone bought this phone anywhere in India, or is anyone waiting for the same ..... need some input on this ......
> 
> ...





sam9s said:


> I have checked Galaxy S and intensively compared two phone as well ...... (online ofcourse) and the only thing that goes in favour of Galaxy S is its super AMOLED screen, rest everything is tooo good on Desire (though Desire also has AMOLED screen only second to the best), trust me I have seen enough comparision between iphone 4/3GS, Galaxy S and Desire and Desire wins hands down with its speed and interphase ......





sam9s said:


> Better CPU? Both have 1ghz snapdragon processor
> better gpu?  Who compares gpu, it's not for nfs shift actually. There is no I mean absolute no lag what so ever in any kind of navigation in the phone and that is what counts. And the amount of customization one can do is phenominal on this phone. Mever said galaxy is no good but desire has an edge above





sam9s said:


> Whoa ... why r u sounding so scarcastic ...... i am no HTC fan or samsung hater .... *Lets not start Galaxy vs desire battle* here .....I had almost decided to buy Galaxy when few thing that are most important to me were clearly better in Desire ...... like few below
> 
> I want a smartphone with powerfull integration between contacts, widgets and phonebook, plus fast UI, no lag whatsoever, super smooth browsing and fast page rendering, and least off all sexy mail support .... desire excels in all of these...



Never ending battle though..



yogi7272 said:


> You people are talking like there wont be any firmware update for GS to resolve the UI lag issues and it will be stuck with the current one for the rest of its lifespan.
> 
> Want desire , get desire. What's the point for such thread.



I forgot to add : Great share of thoughts @webwizzy..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 7, 2010)

Soo the result is let samsung release there new firmware to patch up the lag and HTC release there Desire in India then we can further discuss

But its really upto personal taste ...U just cant ignore how one feels after having hands-on


----------



## sam9s (Aug 7, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> I am waiting for the Desire for quite some time now. The release date has already been postponed numerous times and is currently delayed till 2nd week of August which begins on Monday.
> 
> Although its available in my city for 27k INR, but without warranty/bill, which I do not encourage. I won't recommend buying from ebay either as most of the sellers there are selling the unlocked T-mobile version of this set which might create troubles later during Android update.
> 
> ...



Solid points and a well though post for first impression  (now dont you people think, I said this coz its a pro Desire post...lol) .......This brings me closure to go for Desire ..... I think the decission is made ..desire for me .....if ofcourse the phone is not released for another month. It would turn out to be pretty unlucky for me then as I wont be left with another choice ........ 
Thanks again *webwizzy *for brining this post with your experience .....


----------



## kalpik (Aug 7, 2010)

^^ Congrats for making up your mind! Most of the people here seem to be eternally confused 

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:37 PM ----------




sujoyp said:


> Soo the result is let samsung release there new firmware to patch up the lag and HTC release there Desire in India then we can further discuss
> 
> But its really upto personal taste ...U just cant ignore how one feels after having hands-on


The firmware is already there! Just not official.. You can say the same  about Desire too lol, the phone is there in India, just not officially


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 8, 2010)

@webwizzy- Sorry, if you do think there is no difference between the AMOLED displays of Desire and Galaxy S then what more I can say. Even gsmarena claimed that display of GS is way way better than Desire or Nexus one. And good luck finding even AMOLED equipped desire now. Also for the heavy os like Android, you need a very powerful hardware. Good luck with your Desire ..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ He makes a good point! I'm 100% sure that the Desire that will launch  in India (if at all it launches ), will come with an LCD display.

---------- Post added at 10:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 AM ----------

Ok, some news: Samsung Galaxy S - Indian thread - Page 15 - Android Forums


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2010)

oops u forgot its SuperLCD

here is the comparision between Super LCD and AMOLED

HTC Desire with S-LCD screen meets one with AMOLED, they go head to head

Super LCD is not bad at all.

But the winner is again Super AMOLED

SLCD vs Super-AMOLED and IPS LCD video comparison and specifications | MobileTechWorld


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @webwizzy- Sorry, if you do think there is no difference between the AMOLED displays of Desire and Galaxy S then what more I can say. Even gsmarena claimed that display of GS is way way better than Desire or Nexus one. And good luck finding even AMOLED equipped desire now. Also for the heavy os like Android, you need a very powerful hardware. Good luck with your Desire ..



Hardware of Desire is no _Meow_ BTW ..... just because the processor is 45nm does not make it better, there are lot more other things to consider to make a faster UI, than just the hardware ..... Also may I have the link plz where Gsmarena _claims _display of Galaxy _WAY _better than Desire

---------- Post added at 01:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:52 PM ----------

[/COLOR]





kalpik said:


> ^^ He makes a good point! I'm 100% sure that the Desire that will launch  in India (if at all it launches ), will come with an LCD display.




Thats absolutely absurd ...... Why would they do that ..... If they can release Legend with the same AMOLED screen, there is no reason for them to release Desire with LCD/S-LCD .....  whatever ...


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 8, 2010)

There is a difference between being stubborn and being smart likewise Samsung Galaxy VS Desire.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 8, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Thats absolutely absurd ...... Why would they do that ..... If they can release Legend with the same AMOLED screen, there is no reason for them to release Desire with LCD/S-LCD .....  whatever ...


Well, the delay in the India launch was due to AMOLED shortage only! How much do you wanna bet that it will launch with LCD in India? 

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




neerajvohra said:


> There is a difference between being stubborn and being smart likewise Samsung Galaxy VS Desire.


If he's basing his decision on the fact that Galaxy S lags out of the box, and Desire doesn't, then he is absolutely right. Just FYI, Samsung released a new firmware officially for the Galaxy S in India, which fixes the lags, but yes, it won't be available out of the box soon. If he's basing his decision on other factors, he is wrong!

And I really don't know how "being stubborn" applies here! It's his money! He can do ANYTHING with it! Who am I to stop him? So please refrain from such comments.

In the end, I see that my comments are not welcome in this thread, so this will be my last post here


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2010)

^^ Well even if I believe this is true the phone would already have been launched in India with LCD screen ..... if there is a Delay, logically it means they wanna release it with AMOLED ..... anyway it would be pretty stupid for HTC to release a superior phone to Legend in every sense with a inferior screen ......

PS :: @Kalpik I welcome every post in every thread ..... its a forum/discussion convincing each other is the very nature of the same ....,dont be so touchy dude ....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 8, 2010)

Bro it seems u havent seen my post properly... there is a comparision of desire with Super LCD and AMOLED...u just read the article once...SuperLCD is not bad

Its true that desire will be now comming with SuperLCD


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 8, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @webwizzy- Sorry, if you do think there is no difference between the AMOLED displays of Desire and Galaxy S then what more I can say.



yeah right, what more can you say. 



yogi7272 said:


> Even gsmarena claimed that display of GS is way way better than Desire or Nexus one. And good luck finding even AMOLED equipped desire now.



That is their claim. Did you read what I claimed?



yogi7272 said:


> Also for the heavy os like Android, you need a very powerful hardware. Good luck with your Desire ..



It already has and thanks for the best wishes


----------



## sam9s (Aug 8, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> Bro it seems u havent seen my post properly... there is a comparision of desire with Super LCD and AMOLED...u just read the article once...SuperLCD is not bad
> 
> Its true that desire will be now comming with SuperLCD



Frankly yes I didn't read but now I will. If s LCD is some kind of new tech made to counter AMOLED then it would interesting to see. Anyway let me read the article and wil share my impressions


----------



## yogi7272 (Aug 8, 2010)

@webwizzy- I dont want to say more cos you find no difference between the AMOLED displays of Desire and Galaxy S. That statement alone proves the value of your judgement to me.
I trust gsmarena more than a guy on a forum with just 3 posts to his credit. Anyways I have first hand experience of both the displays. Dont need your take on that. 

I am out of this thread as well. Good luck


----------



## anandchawla (Aug 9, 2010)

Just called up at HTC yesterday at their 1800 number and learned that the launch is "as usual" delayed. 

He says.. expect desire at the end of august, instead of 2nd week of August.
I say.. WTF.. it's been tooooo long man, that's not justified.

Every hour of every day feels like fighting a war with my oldie. BTW, its a nokia e90.

I Guess waiting is the only option I have right now.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> I trust gsmarena more than a guy on a forum with just 3 posts to his credit. Anyways I have first hand experience of both the displays. Dont need your take on that.
> 
> I am out of this thread as well. Good luck



Mind you boy post count should be in no way taken as any means of critaria to judge any member intellectually or otherwise, let me remind you ..... you did not land in here straight with 1000 posts ...... your statement itself is derogatory in its own respect and does not serve any purpose in making your convection any better .....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 9, 2010)

Man. I suggest you stop looking for the Desire. HTC isnt cut out to meet Desire's demand abroad and India isnt much of a priority there. So i suggest you change your options, wait for something else or get whichever high end smartphone you want. I personally suggest wading through September given the number of announcements scheduled then. 
And SLCD isnt even in full blown production yet. I dunno how some people have used them both. At least SLCD whenever available shall have a proper 854x480 display unlike pentile ones in AMOLED resulting in way more sharper pictures than just bumping up the colors.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh God. This thread had turned into a tug-of-war. My take. 

@OP : If you really really like Desire, you need to wait for the release (could be endless)  and like @dreamcatcher said, the delay could prove costly as lot of new phones are lined up for release in next two months. Also not to forget the WinPho 7 based phones coming out soon.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 9, 2010)

yogi7272 said:


> @webwizzy- I dont want to say more cos you find no difference between the AMOLED displays of Desire and Galaxy S. That statement alone proves the value of your judgement to me.
> I trust gsmarena more than a guy on a forum with just 3 posts to his credit. Anyways I have first hand experience of both the displays. Dont need your take on that.
> 
> I am out of this thread as well. Good luck



Yes, my eyes could not find any difference between AMOLED (on desire) and S-AMOLED (on gs). Does that help?

 Does post count matter so much to you. I am new here, and its *natural* to have that much number of posts, no? If you're interested in knowing how much posts I have on the internet, then believe me, you'll trust me more than gsmarena lol.

Don't mind, but that was one of the funniest posts I have read on forums in the past few years. But its okay yaar... you already own a gs I guess and your argument is valid. We all love our property, no? Simple as that.



> Just called up at HTC yesterday at their 1800 number and learned that the launch is "as usual" delayed.



uggghhh... now that is really irritating. Calling HTC to let them know how turned off I am.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 9, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Man. I suggest you stop looking for the Desire. HTC isnt cut out to meet Desire's demand abroad and India isnt much of a priority there. So i suggest you change your options, wait for something else or get whichever high end smartphone you want. I personally suggest wading through September given the number of announcements scheduled then.
> And SLCD isnt even in full blown production yet. I dunno how some people have used them both. At least SLCD whenever available shall have a proper 854x480 display unlike pentile ones in AMOLED resulting in way more sharper pictures than just bumping up the colors.





desiibond said:


> Oh God. This thread had turned into a tug-of-war. My take.
> 
> @OP : If you really really like Desire, you need to wait for the release (could be endless)  and like @dreamcatcher said, the delay could prove costly as lot of new phones are lined up for release in next two months. Also not to forget the WinPho 7 based phones coming out soon.



mmm Damm I was sold out with desire ..... Is GS the only option left under highend smartphones ..... (dont even start with Nokia) .. already boared with E75 ........ so if I wait what according to experts can I expect in next say 3,4 months....is it worth waiting ?????


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 9, 2010)

Well if you plan to wait a few months the phones in line are.

SE X(something)- 12 mp cam with 3x optical zoom, xenon and 720p recording. Basically the Satio successor with Android and a 4.3 inch screen

HTC- Desire HD. 8 mp cam with hd recording and a 4.3 inch screen. Nothing special. Same as the Desire.

These are the two confirmed as of now. Will be available by December. Dunno bout HTC though. 

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 PM ----------

Well you can also consider the X10 since it is getting 2.1 in a couple of weeks from now. Me and a few other members are using it too in this forum. But the barrage of hatred for this phone is beyond comprehension. 

Anyways. I suggest you wait.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 9, 2010)

sam9s said:


> mmm Damm I was sold out with desire ..... Is GS the only option left under highend smartphones ..... (dont even start with Nokia) .. already boared with E75 ........ so if I wait what according to experts can I expect in next say 3,4 months....is it worth waiting ?????



Look out for Milestone XT but the specs are inferior to GS.
Also if u r waiting (and enjoying it) then wait for DROID X

And I at least don't find any other mobiles for you.



dreamcatcher said:


> Well you can also consider the X10 since it is getting 2.1 in a couple of weeks from now. Me and a few other members are using it too in this forum. *But the barrage of hatred for this phone is beyond comprehension. *
> Anyways. I suggest you wait.


But, why would he go for 2.1 when 2.2 is brink?

And, lol...u and sony are made for each other


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I just talked to the HTC rep. He assured me that IT IS going to launch in India between 16-22 of August with SLCD screen.

And this video really pissed me off.
YouTube - ‪Google Nexus One AMOLED vs SLCD‬&lrm;

---------- Post added at 05:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------

But again, this video might make the Desire prospective owners feel better. As you can see, its hardly making any difference in normal lightening conditions.
YouTube - ‪HowardForums.com: Sony Super LCD vs Super AMOLED‬&lrm;


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 10, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Oh God. This thread had turned into a tug-of-war. My take.



I thought to keep myself out of this thread..but the comments keep me rolling again and again @ desiibond it's not tug-of-war //better to know what exact the OP wants..and then recommend a phone..you simply said..go for Galaxy S and then keep urself out of this thread doesn't make any sense..if you want to recommend a phone..have some base into it..Check out the post from the beginning..you were the one who recommend Galaxy S ?? Why?? Reasons ?? You are a techy guy owning a legend..post almost 50-100 posts for ur phone @tech arena or tech enclave..hardly visit those stupid forums..yeah I called it right - reasons - I love digit.




kalpik said:


> And I really don't know how "being stubborn" applies here! It's his money! He can do ANYTHING with it! Who am I to stop him? So please refrain from such comments.
> 
> In the end, I see that my comments are not welcome in this thread, so this will be my last post here



Why would u recommend someone for Galaxy S if it's his money..you are a moderator of this forum ?? Am I correct..lol (The green symbol if good enough) 

The OP wants to know the release date of Galaxy S ?? NO..a BIG NO..he was asking about DESIRE..then some of us started rolling out go for SOME STUPID SAMSUNG phones..oh Galaxy S..go for it..check the specs..DAM you guys..come out of ur own blindness..The Fact SAMSUNG SUCKS and a BIG yes..you recommend a phone to someone just coz of hardware..haha dam.who wants to play NFS shift with GALAXY..lol It's funny..then you started comments like .dam it's samsung..the best mobile company..awesome hardware..no comparison with DESIRE..the best company that produces LCD, LED..etc don't remember what people said in other thread.that was for SPICA VS 5800XM.

@kalpik..you asked me diff between stubborn and smart -

Being a stubborn while saying Samsung will release something, some firmware, update etc etc..man..HTC doesnt have to do STUFF like this from the very core of opening a BOX of phone.

You really dont understand the thread..you own a hefty price phone of 28k of samsung laggy software excellent hardware= Galaxy doesnt mean people like us doesnt own something that can be worth to compare with you phone..you won Samsaung Galaxy..few friends of mine got an invite for this stupid phone party invitation-Who cares about Samsung ?? No stupid customer care..a huge rs spent on a phone that lags.

I dont want a DIVX support, great hardware- Check the OP posts dude..you keep on recommending Galaxy..Galaxy..then when you are not able to prove ur point.."Blaming others dont like my post..I'm out of this thread "

You should be -But as a name itself says..Neeraj..I still sent u a PM..to see this thread and keep posting 



yogi7272 said:


> @webwizzy- I dont want to say more cos you find no difference between the AMOLED displays of Desire and Galaxy S. That statement alone proves the value of your judgement to me.
> I trust gsmarena more than a guy on a forum with just 3 posts to his credit. Anyways I have first hand experience of both the displays. Dont need your take on that.
> 
> I am out of this thread as well. Good luck



You should never come ..ever discuss topics when you judge someone knowledge with the posts..haha you're seriously funny dude..keep rolling with ur GSM arena site and never come into a thread when there is a need of peoples who can bear the "tug of war" for phones..coz a 1post guy can be more knowledgeable than you can ever think off..Lamer 




kalpik said:


> Desire doesn't lag with stock firmware, Galaxy S does. That's all that people are interested in it seems! Desire obviously wins that way



That's what the OP was interested in..I repeated twice..but again the inception of Galaxy S..you was not able to read it..IF you still have any doubts on this..read CAREFULLY from the beginning.


The BOTTOM line : Galaxy S excellent in Hardware..but LAGGY in software/customer support..

I am not going into the updates Galaxy S would be getting...coz it doesn't make sense to me.

All the phones are not perfect= someone comment this= human beings are not perfect too..but we look for the options that doesn't need more compromise.

Dam..I posted so much though I doesnt own a Desire nor a Galaxy..but I wont ever ever..you read it right..ever go for a Samsung Stupid Laggy phone named as Galaxy S...

---------- Post added at 01:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 AM ----------

Edited :

I have to enable PM only to sent pm to Kalpik

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-mo...-waiting-waiting-n-waiting-2.html#post1271677

Coz I rec'd request from the top poster of this forum asking about apps and software, hacking, please give me open office..etc etc for phones.

I disabled Pm for those  not for my friends though !


----------



## kalpik (Aug 10, 2010)

Anddddddd THAT's why I stopped posting on this thread. Thanks for reminding me!

---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------

And just so that Neeraj would stop slinging dirt at me, a quote from sam9s's PM to me:


> *I was still looking for input from people regarding Galaxy and Desire*


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Anddddddd THAT's why I stopped posting on this thread. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> 
> And just so that Neeraj would stop slinging dirt at me, a quote from sam9s's PM to me:



haha. nice find Kalpik. Some never stop! 

@neerajvohra: taking english essay writing lessons? Seriously speaking, if you think that TDF is better than TE, I don't blame you because I understand! That's why I generally and mostly ignore your useless posts. Anyways, why should I listen to a guy who copies stuff from other blogs and showoff as if it's his writings?

---------- Post added at 09:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:13 AM ----------




sam9s said:


> mmm Damm I was sold out with desire ..... Is GS the only option left under highend smartphones ..... (dont even start with Nokia) .. already boared with E75 ........ so if I wait what according to experts can I expect in next say 3,4 months....is it worth waiting ?????



Sam9S, It definitely would be worth waiting. The phones lined up for next few months are good. And they all will be given priority over current gen handsets for Android 3.0 upgrade (if I am right). Also, by that time the issues with GS and the production issues with Desire should be over and you will have a better way to compare these two and it might make you go for GS or wait for better phones. 

1) Desire HD
2) Milestone 2
3) Droid X's GSM variant (not exactly sure)
4) Desire with SLCD

Also not to forget WinPho 7 based phones (already looking yummy). MS is working hard to get as many apps possible into the winpho market by the time phones roll out.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

Alright..

GS owners are quite likely to make people here bend towards GS. Quite  natural, no? If I would have already bought the GS, I might be doing  that too. 

There's no way I personally am going above a 3.7 inch display. All  phones sized 4" above are looking freakin' big on me. So no Desire HD or  anything like. I would have bought the HD2 (Android ROMS are in the  works) way back if this was not the case. And yes, I don't want a  physical qwerty either. I kinda liked the Milestone XT720 but less RAM  and CPU for the same price is a deal breaker for me.

Currently, looking at my situation, there's no better solution than HTC  Desire. If there is, please let me know with display not above 3.7".

I just wish iPhone 3GS (the factory unlocked UK version) would have gone  a little cheaper around 25k. I would have bought it with my eyes  closed. We all know deep somewhere inside, that there's something really  sexy about an iPhone. It owns the market for a reason.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> Currently, looking at my situation, there's no better solution than HTC  Desire. If there is, please let me know with display not above 3.7".


So that is ur main issue...not Samsung or its issues (?)

And, the time has come when we ask Sam why is he buying this phone?
in clear text, what is the purpose of this purchase and the expectation from the new mobile phone...

Sam, there might be some good alternatives than GS or Desire depending on ur requirements.

But, if this new purchase of urs is for Desire and Desire only...then its useless of us to argue over which is better or not...

Wait till Desire launches and buy 
Period.


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> *We all know* deep somewhere inside, that there's something really  sexy about an iPhone. It owns the market for a reason.



^^Thats your opinion smartboy . We don't necessarily agree. I don't want it turn this thread into another iPhone vs. Android thread.

 If you think it is sexy, then save or stretch your budget. Don't buy an Android phone just because it fits your budget.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> So that is ur main issue...not Samsung or its issues (?)



yep, no way my next phone is going to be a 4" display. But again, if GS would have been available for 20-22k, I would have grabbed that. And I did said that already, no? Although I am ready to pay 26-28k for the Desire, but not for the GS. Looks like I'll be waiting for more options in the coming couple of months.



amitabhishek said:


> ^^Thats your opinion smartboy . _*We don't*_ necessarily agree.



haha and thats your opinion. 
See how simple is that.



amitabhishek said:


> I don't want it turn this thread into another iPhone vs. Android thread.



yes, don't. That was an opinion, if it didn't help you, it would help someone else. 



amitabhishek said:


> Don't buy an Android phone just because it fits your budget.



umm why?


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2010)

@webwhatever. really don't understand. First you talk about GS not a worthy buy due to tiny issues and then you pick the most overrated phone as "The One". Care to explain? And the earlier suggestions I made are not for you.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

desiiwhatever said:


> @webwhatever. really don't understand. First you talk about GS not a worthy buy due to tiny issues and then you pick the most overrated phone as "The One". Care to explain? And the earlier suggestions I made are not for you.



@desiiwhatever. haha its the people who make something overrated, and when something gets overrated, it has a reason.

At my office, one of my colleagues own an iphone and after playing with it almost on a daily basis, I now really know why its so "overrated" (according to you) and officially one of the most selling phones on the planet. The feel is outstanding, can seriously feel it.

SO.. the reason is simple. I have got hold of all the three phones in the last one week. And iphone does feel like a flagship product of a billionaire company, Desire does feel like a tough competitor, and GS does feel like GS. It ALL comes from my very own personal experience.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> If you're interested in knowing how much posts I have on the internet, then believe me, you'll trust me more than gsmarena lol.


Ok, I just saw the site in your signature, and I now trust you more than GSMarena.

---------- Post added at 01:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:21 PM ----------




webwizzy said:


> @desiiwhatever. haha its the people who make something overrated, and when something gets overrated, it has a reason.


And sorry to say this, but I really think you *do not* know the meaning of "overrated"


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

kalpik said:


> And sorry to say this, but I really think you *do not* know the meaning of "overrated"



umm sure I do. In that case, you really do not know that "Apple" is not just a fruit.

Know a fact, 

"Majority of the people who call something "overrated" have probably never even seen that something."


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> The feel is outstanding, can seriously feel it.



I loled.................


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> @desiiwhatever. haha its the people who make something overrated, and when something gets overrated, it has a reason.
> 
> At my office, one of my colleagues own an iphone and after playing with it almost on a daily basis, I now really know why its so "overrated" (according to you) and officially one of the most selling phones on the planet. The feel is outstanding, can seriously feel it.
> 
> SO.. the reason is simple. I have got hold of all the three phones in the last one week. And iphone does feel like a flagship product of a billionaire company, Desire does feel like a tough competitor, and GS does feel like GS. It ALL comes from my very own personal experience.



aaaaah. okay. Try to get an iphone or else go for Desire. Else wait for iphone or wait for Desire. Else go to USA and get iphone or go to USA and get Desire. 

PS: your website is really really LOL worthy, especially the Intro video!


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

ichi said:


> I loled.................



And now I loled.. 


haha man I am seriously loving this place. 

---------- Post added at 01:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 PM ----------




desiibond said:


> aaaaah. okay. Try to get an iphone or else go for Desire. Else wait for iphone or wait for Desire. Else go to USA and get iphone or go to USA and get Desire.



Ummm.. good idea. 



desiibond said:


> PS: your website is really really LOL worthy, especially the Intro video!



haha thanks man. I'll take it as a compliment. Do check out my other sites as well.

Its better than blogspot I hope.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> haha thanks man. I'll take it as a compliment. Do check out my other sites as well.
> 
> Its better than blogspot I hope.



yeah. in Steve Job's words, those sites are  revolutionary, magical, amazing, engineering marvel, colorful. I can seriously feel the colors. I can seriously feel it.  And what blogspot blah blah blah. They are nothing before vinayaks.com


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

desiibond said:


> yeah. in Steve Job's words, those sites are  revolutionary, magical, amazing, engineering marvel, colorful. I can seriously feel the colors. I can seriously feel it.  And what blogspot blah blah blah. They are nothing before vinayaks.com



Your post was better before you edited it, after thinking for 8 minutes. Abhi over ho gaya. 

But i am glad you liked a four year old homepage that hasn't been updated since then. That was my BCA 1st year project. 

Back to the topic.. HTC Desire ... Waiting waiting n waiting


----------



## desiibond (Aug 10, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> Your post was better before you edited it, after thinking for 8 minutes. Abhi over ho gaya.
> 
> But i am glad you liked a four year old homepage that hasn't been updated since then. That was my BCA 1st year project.
> 
> Back to the topic.. HTC Desire ... Waiting waiting n waiting



why not get AMOLED one from ebay? out of stock?


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 10, 2010)

desiibond said:


> why not get AMOLED one from ebay? out of stock?



na re.. easily available at ebay. No manufacturer warranty though as it is yet to launch officially in India. Can't think of buying it without bill incl. of VAT.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 10, 2010)

Desire isnt coming to india.End of story.


----------



## darkrider114 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi guys!!

I would like to says a few points why the desire is better than Galaxy S...

1. Desire has better build quality than GS- It all comes down to how we feel when we hold our phone in hands..solid or plasticky??
2. Desire has a better UI... I never liked the idea of samsung's Touchwiz. Its crap...HTC's sense UI is way better..
3. Desire has Trackpad which is very useful for navigation... You can rest your thumb at someplace and navigate ur phone if u feel like tired after swaying your thumb all over the screen...
4. Desire has led flash, which can atleast be used as flashlight in the dark, even though it may not be much useful to take pictures..
5. Every one is boasting of GS out of the box Divx support..  How many of us really watch videos on our phones nowadays?? 
6. HTC did a very good job of integrating facebook and twitter into phone's  sense UI. It automatically imports photos from such sites for contacts. Is int it very useful?
7. Last but nt the least desire is better supported at xda developers than Galaxy and HTC give better software support than any other manufacturer in my view...

BTW desire looks solid and sturdy, while the galaxy looks cheap and glossy like a Chinese phone..is int it?? 

The choice is between a professional smart phone maker and a part time smart phone maker....

Tnx....


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 11, 2010)

> The choice is between a professional smart phone maker and a part time smart phone maker..



Liked all the points just not this one..

If samsung is part time smartphone maker(with dozens of smartphones) what will u call Apple..Apple have only 3 phones in market...

U just cant compare any company like this

Just felt the lighter side


----------



## darkrider114 (Aug 11, 2010)

What i meant was HTC mostly makes only smart phones except for 1 or 2 phones compared to others..so it would definitely have edge over others in making smart phones....tnx..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok, finally we see some sensible person on this thread who has facts to offer rather than childish retorts!


darkrider114 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> I would like to says a few points why the desire is better than Galaxy S...
> 
> 1. Desire has better build quality than GS- It all comes down to how we feel when we hold our phone in hands..solid or plasticky??


Agreed. Desire's feel is better. About build quality, ill not really say GS's is bad.. As i dropped my phone from a significant height and it survived 


darkrider114 said:


> 2. Desire has a better UI... I never liked the idea of samsung's Touchwiz. Its crap...HTC's sense UI is way better..


Touchwiz 3.0 is not all that bad, but yes, agreed Sense is much better. Touchwiz though can easily be replaced with launcherpro or the likes. So IMHO, not a very solid -ve for the GS 


darkrider114 said:


> 3. Desire has Trackpad which is very useful for navigation... You can rest your thumb at someplace and navigate ur phone if u feel like tired after swaying your thumb all over the screen...


Agreed.


darkrider114 said:


> 4. Desire has led flash, which can atleast be used as flashlight in the dark, even though it may not be much useful to take pictures..


Flashlight part, agreed. But then again, this would not be a major factor in deciding which phone to get again, IMHO.


darkrider114 said:


> 5. Every one is boasting of GS out of the box Divx support..  How many of us really watch videos on our phones nowadays??


I do! You just have to watch one video on the GS Screen to know  But again, its a +ve for GS, and lets treat it like that! I could have said the same thing about your flash point, but what's there is there! So lets be mature and treat it like a +ve for GS.


darkrider114 said:


> 6. HTC did a very good job of integrating facebook and twitter into phone's  sense UI. It automatically imports photos from such sites for contacts. Is int it very useful?


Have you seen the twitter and facebook integration with contacts on the GS? IMHO, its better than the sense integration! Let me know if you don't know about it, and ill provide some info regarding this.


darkrider114 said:


> 7. Last but nt the least desire is better supported at xda developers than Galaxy and HTC give better software support than any other manufacturer in my view...


That's not really true. You should see the GS section at XDA.. Its CRAZYYY there! And Samsung is also working a LOT n this phone! There are at least 2-4 firmware releases in a week! I know Samsung's track record has been bad, but trust me, they are working a LOT for this phone. Also, a cyanogenmod is planned to the GS (just like there is one for Desire), so you don't really need to worry about support!



darkrider114 said:


> BTW desire looks solid and sturdy, while the galaxy looks cheap and glossy like a Chinese phone..is int it??


No, it really doesn't.. Don't go by pics on sites please!



darkrider114 said:


> The choice is between a professional smart phone maker and a part time smart phone maker....
> 
> Tnx....


I think this has been taken care of in the previous post.

More -ves of GS:

8. Lags out of the box, but are fixed with an official firmware update, released in India.
9. GPS is a bit flaky out of the box. But there are some fixes for this.

Now let me list some points which make GS a better phone than Desire

1. Bigger/Better screen: The SuperAMOLED on the GS is miles ahead of any display on any phone, and looking how Samsung is keeping this technology to themselves, its not gonna come on any non-Samsung phone anytime soon (at least 2 years).
2. Better CPU/GPU/RAM: Now please don't start with Snapdragon vs Hummingbird again. Let me post a Quadrant benchmark from my phone:

*i.imgur.com/7UFHY.png

This is how the CPU/GPU/RAM combo perform when they are not bogged down by the poor I/O (lags). In case you are wondering, yes, there are NO lags on my phone.
3. Easier rooting/hacking: Rooting this phone is very simple, and you can un-root it too! So you will never have issues with warranty.
4. Divx support: just plug and play!
5. 16 GB in-built memory with 2GB ROM: Install all you want!
6. HDMI out using the microusb cable.
7. 720p video recording @ 30fps
8. A better camera (no flash though).
9. Better touchscreen performance: SuperAMOLED's touch response time is the lowest, also it does not have the touchscreen bug of Desire (let me know if you don't know about the touchscreen bug).
10. AWESOME audio quality: The SQ is miles ahead of Desire.
11. Thinner and lighter: Much easier to pocket.
12. Better battery life: 1500mAH battery, with low power screen and processor.

Ok, that's all I could think of right now. All in all, I think most of the -ves on GS are software related, and hence can be fixed!

Now PLEASE don't reply with childish retorts. Talk with regarding to YOUR needs, please don't go like "who uses this" etc..

One childish reply to this, and I'll be out.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2010)

abhidev said:


> Dude why don't you buy it from ebay...one of my frnd got it already in just 3days...just for 25k.


he is mobile freak.....collecting mobiles.....
he had.....SE then HTC Hero & now HTC desire.....


----------



## red dragon (Aug 11, 2010)

@webwizzy,dude,is 0.3 inch that big for your hands or pockets?How old are you?Regarding iphone,the itunes itself is sufficient enough to stay away from it.


----------



## darkrider114 (Aug 11, 2010)

hi kalpik. Both phones have their own share of pros and cons...so it all comes down to the individual choice of choosing a particular feature over the other..eg for me flashlight is a very useful feature as powercuts are more in my area and likewise each one has to decide based on what they need...  The purpose of the thread is just to highlight the things, so that people can know about the phones better before actually purchasing one..
I too didnt know many things about GS until reading your post...
Btw tell me about the desire touchscreen bug...tnx...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 11, 2010)

darkrider114 said:


> hi kalpik. Both phones have their own share of pros and cons...so it all comes down to the individual choice of choosing a particular feature over the other..eg for me flashlight is a very useful feature as powercuts are more in my area and likewise each one has to decide based on what they need...  *The purpose of the thread is just to highlight the things, so that people can know about the phones better before actually purchasing one*..


^ EXACTLY! Thanks for getting what I was trying to say from the start! People here arn't mature enough to understand that!

I totally understand when you say that flash is of utmost importance to you! But I really don't get it when people say there is no difference between the screen of GS and Desire.. That's what pisses me off! What's a fact is a fact! No matter what you or I or anyone says! Phew!

Regarding touchscreen bug, have a look at this: YouTube - ‪HTC Desire - Multitouch Problems‬&lrm;

Mind you, this is a hardware problem, and cannot be fixed!


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 11, 2010)

red dragon said:


> @webwizzy,dude,is 0.3 inch that big for your hands or pockets?



yep, practically it is. 0.3" diagonal increment does matter, increases the width of the phone.



red dragon said:


> Regarding iphone,the itunes itself is sufficient enough to stay away from it.



Not for me.


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 11, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Anddddddd THAT's why I stopped posting on this thread. Thanks for reminding me!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:22 AM ----------
> 
> And just so that Neeraj would stop slinging dirt at me, a quote from sam9s's PM to me:



Lol..I never thought you know me better than any other members  I don't want you to stop posting in this thread..Purposely some old trick that works sometimes  and you know I usually get into big essay's stuff 

Nothing personal Desiibond..I know how good ur  specially with Legend.

Back to topic  (Sorry for late reply though)


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2010)

overkill


----------



## sam9s (Aug 12, 2010)

Man this thread has turned out to be a Mobile Battle ground ..... well good for people who are in the same boat as mine ...... great info shared ......

*@desibond @webwizzy* ... chill out man, I think both of you are intellectual/mature enough to understand flaming leads to nothing (.... do I sound preaching .... as If I never flamed anyone ...lol   ) anyway chill out, I respect suggestions from both out here. 



desiibond said:


> Sam9S, It definitely would be worth waiting. The phones lined up for next few months are good. And they all will be given priority over current gen handsets for Android 3.0 upgrade (if I am right). Also, by that time the issues with GS and the production issues with Desire should be over and you will have a better way to compare these two and it might make you go for GS or wait for better phones.
> 
> 1) Desire HD
> 2) Milestone 2
> ...



mmmm well I think I have no option left except to wait, as Desire doesnt seems to be releasing here and I dont want to Spend 28K on a Phone that I need to update every week/or month to stay with the current market ...... there are other reason as well discussed below .... 



rhitwick said:


> So that is ur main issue...not Samsung or its issues (?)
> 
> And, the time has come when we ask Sam why is he buying this phone?
> in clear text, what is the purpose of this purchase and the expectation from the new mobile phone...
> ...



@rhitwick ...... I think I already made it clear about the things I do want in my phone. I will put it again in a very small precise manner ..... 

_"For me Super Sleek, fully customizable, user friendly and super smooth UI is the main criteria, plus butter smooth web experience with full flash support and full integration between contacts, phone book and widgets on an AMOLED or S-AMOLED screen (do not like LCD or S-LCD)........Support for TPA is also one of my deal maker critaria_

Secondary criteria becomes ...

Decent camera and video (Would have loved 720p), but I am ok with 800x400 as well.

Least favorable is Games and Video on phone, I would not play HD content on ma phone neither play games, I already have a PSP and H.264 HD videos look gorgeous on it, along with superb titles for Games I can enjoy on it......... so if at all I do find the need to watch a video or play a game during a Travel (coz thats the ONLY time I would actually watch a video/play game on a small screen), I'd rather take ma PSP with me........I also have a decent notebook so that makes the Video on phone absolutely redundant. 




kalpik said:


> Ok, finally we see some sensible person on this thread who has facts to offer rather than childish retorts!
> 
> Agreed. Desire's feel is better. About build quality, ill not really say GS's is bad.. As i dropped my phone from a significant height and it survived



I dont know how you take the built quality as a +ve for GS ..... GS built quality, given the price of the phone is no way near to perfection .... heck even their own WAVE looks far better than GS in terms of built quality and refinement, I say this........... as I have actually seen GS and WAVE and other HCT phone like Legend and Wildfire as well .......



> I do! You just have to watch one video on the GS Screen to know  But again, its a +ve for GS, and lets treat it like that! I could have said the same thing about your flash point, but what's there is there! So lets be mature and treat it like a +ve for GS.



That actually is a no positive for me....reason explained above...



> Have you seen the twitter and facebook integration with contacts on the GS? IMHO, its better than the sense integration! Let me know if you don't know about it, and ill provide some info regarding this.



This aspect can attract me as this comes under UI part, which is what I want the phone to excel ..... please do share more info on this, I already have seen quite a few videos of sense UI integration and I was really impressed with HTC



> That's not really true. You should see the GS section at XDA.. Its CRAZYYY there! And Samsung is also working a LOT n this phone! There are at least 2-4 firmware releases in a week! I know Samsung's track record has been bad, but trust me, they are working a LOT for this phone. Also, a cyanogenmod is planned to the GS (just like there is one for Desire), so you don't really need to worry about support!



I would not be following xyz forums for my phone updates and firmware.......may be for my PSP, xbox or PC but not for my phone, as after filling up my phone with whole lot of my office stuff I would not like to fiddle with it much, it should offer seamless smartphone features out of the box ...... an occasional OS update is OK as is with Andriod 2.1 to 2.2 but that just about it ....



> 8. Lags out of the box, but are fixed with an official firmware update, released in India.
> 9. GPS is a bit flaky out of the box. But there are some fixes for this.



Afain you see fixes fixes n fixes ..... Samsung cant even get the basic GPS flawless without a fix ....u tell me and I use my GPS with Google maps heavily on my current E75. With the  "GPS flaky" info I am even more dissatisfied with GS ..... 

Also their layer Browser or whatever it is called (dedicated application that uses GPS to find near by amenities), did not work indoors in the showroom the other day when I went to give GS a second look/feel .... I was not at all impressed .......



> 2. Better CPU/GPU/RAM: Now please don't start with Snapdragon vs Hummingbird again. Let me post a Quadrant benchmark from my phone:
> 
> This is how the CPU/GPU/RAM combo perform when they are not bogged down by the poor I/O (lags). In case you are wondering, yes, there are NO lags on my phone.
> 3. Easier rooting/hacking: Rooting this phone is very simple, and you can un-root it too! So you will never have issues with warranty.



Processor superiority, is not making any real time difference ... so HTS s/w is better optimized to use its hardware ...I suppose .... plus no rooting no hacking, no firmware, ... plz can a phone work as I want in my first go .....



> 4. Divx support: just plug and play!
> 5. 16 GB in-built memory with 2GB ROM: Install all you want!
> 6. HDMI out using the microusb cable.
> 7. 720p video recording @ 30fps
> 8. A better camera (no flash though).



 not much need for me ...reason already explained in replying rhitwik's post ...



> 9. Better touchscreen performance: SuperAMOLED's touch response time is the lowest, also it does not have the touchscreen bug of Desire (let me know if you don't know about the touchscreen bug).



On papers yes but I have yet to see a video that "_In real time application usage Practically shows_" that the responsiveness of desire touch screen is less than GS



> 11. Thinner and lighter: Much easier to pocket.
> 12. Better battery life: 1500mAH battery, with low power screen and processor.



GS thinner by *2mm .... 2mm!!!! *u gotta be kidding me if that is something I should even be considering ............ lighter.... yes by 16gm, but then that is because of the plastic back case GS has...... desire has Metal body and its bound to be a bit heavier ....... personally I would give points to built quality over being 16gm heavier ..... 

BTW GS is longer and wider as well .....


I hope the replies were not childish enough for you to stay and contribute to the thread .... 

Regards
Sammy


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ Ok, for your needs (or should I say non-needs ), Desire is a better phone for you!

Reasons:
1. Better feel/build quality.
2. More smooth out of the box.
3. You don't want to fiddle with the phone too much. Though regarding this point, I strongly urge that you at least keep in mind that with Android, you DO need to fiddle here and there with ANY phone. If you truly want a no-fiddle phone, consider an iPhone.

Regarding GS's social network integration, have a look here: Samsung I9000 Galaxy S review: From outer space - GSMArena.com

See the video to see it in action.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 12, 2010)

I think people in favor of Samsung Galaxy S should keep away from this thread. There is no point. sam9s *had* already made up his mind even before creating this thread in favor of Desire so again no point in discussing the pros/cons of both handsets.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes, but it's really our fault we brought GS into the discussion. Anyway, I have already listed our pros/cons in my rather long post. So it will serve as a repository of sorts


----------



## drumster (Aug 12, 2010)

To get back to the topic at hand, I just spoke to Alpha Electronics, Mumbai who is one of the 'official' dealers of HTC, he told me that the Desire is launching next month.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2010)

Heh.. To be really honest, I don't think Desire will launch in a decent time frame in India.


----------



## drumster (Aug 12, 2010)

I've been dying to get an Android phone - I dont like Samsung  phones... The Xperia is still stuck in a time-warp of Android 1.6. The  HTC Wildfire is way too low-end for my taste. What options do I have? I  dont want to buy a desire without bill and warranty, coz if something  goes wrong, 28,000 bucks are down the drain...


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 12, 2010)

There are other Android phones like HTC's Legend for 22k, Motorola's Milestone (28k) and Backflip (18k) if you dont want SE and Samsung phones...

Arun


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2010)

Yes! Legend and Milestone are 2 excellent phones if you're not gonna play around with hacking etc..


----------



## drumster (Aug 12, 2010)

Legend is outdated. And Motorola Milestone is really ugly!!


----------



## kalpik (Aug 12, 2010)

^^ Umm.. Why do you say that Legend is outdated? They're practically the same specs wise!


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 12, 2010)

drumster said:


> The Xperia is still stuck in a time-warp of Android 1.6.



Ha...ha that cracked me up . Someone's not gonna like this!!!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 12, 2010)

sakumar79 said:


> There are other Android phones like HTC's Legend for 22k, Motorola's Milestone (28k) and Backflip (18k) if you dont want SE and Samsung phones...
> 
> Arun





kalpik said:


> Yes! Legend and Milestone are 2 excellent phones if you're not gonna play around with hacking etc..



Legend is good but again lags at times in its UI when loaded with too many widgets ...... which I do not like, Milestone is crappy looking phone with a poor UI ...... decided to wait .....  mean time checking if I can get iPhone 3GS from US for now .... before the mention phones are launched in the next quarter ...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> Ha...ha that cracked me up . Someone's not gonna like this!!!



Hehe. Dont have too many regrets now since my eyes have already lit up on my next phone.


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

I have a confession to make. I am still using a Nokia E72


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Milestone is crappy looking phone with a poor UI



That's called industrial design. Regarding UI; its a personal choice. Shiny, candy looking icons don't necessarily mean a good UI.


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

Well, I prefer the design of the new Milestone XT720, rather than the older one (which bombed badly in the US, as well). Its just too bulky... reminiscent of the shitty N-series devices that Nokia used to make..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2010)

drumster said:


> Well, I prefer the design of the new Milestone XT720, rather than *the older one (which bombed badly in the US, as well)*. Its just too bulky... reminiscent of the shitty N-series devices that Nokia used to make..



Are you freaking KIDDING ME?! The Droid is probably the Android phone with maximum sales ever!

I really don't know, but my sense of design and your sense of design are completely opposite! I much prefer milestone/legend and even SGS's design over Desire/Nexus One! The camera at the back is plain UGLY on the Desire/N1.


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

My bad! Milestone is actually the Droid in US   Ah well, maybe it was because of lack of a better choice  And also because US used to be a Motorola crazy nation at one point of time...


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

I too liked XT720 design...its very solid looking device..

*img.gsmarena.com/vv/pics/motorola/motorola-XT720-milestone-2.jpg


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I too liked XT720 design...its very solid looking device..



True, it looks hell yeah! Specs are good too, I just wish it had a Ghz processor. Also, I am concerned about the battery life. Using the Xenon flash a couple of times might drain it even quicker.

Camera lovers might love it. And yes, 8GB card and HDMI Out cable in the box is definitely an attraction.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2010)

drumster said:


> My bad! Milestone is actually the Droid in US   Ah well, maybe it was because of lack of a better choice  And also because US used to be a Motorola crazy nation at one point of time...



Dude. Milestone is bulky? 

FYI: 

Milestone : 115.8 x 60 x 13.7 mm, 165gms
XT720: 116 x 60.9 x 10.9 mm, 160gms
Desire : 119 x 60 x 11.9 mm


There isn't much of a difference between these three. Even with a full qwerty keypad, Milestone's thickness is under 14mm making it one of the thinnest qwerty phones ever produced. 

N900 :  110.9 x 59.8 x 18 mm, 181 g

Now this is what I call bulky!

And FYI, Milesone is one of the best Android devices ever produced and one of the frontrunners in getting Android updates. This phone was a hit and is still selling really well. I have personally checked this phone and it's noway bulky!


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

Damnit, I hate milestone. Now dont try to convince me otherwise 

But seriously, I am so dying to get my hands on the Desire  , If they would announce it today, I would leave office early to get it. I am that desperate. Cynics, please dont say that its not gonna launch


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 13, 2010)

^^^^hehehe drumster.....

the name of this thread shud be changed to "Calling All HTC Desire Lovers of the World"....no one wants to listen/learn about any phone other than Desire...


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

No, but seriously, how many Android phones have a 1GHz processor, 576MB of RAM AND provide prompt upgrades (not like the Xperia). I dont think its any wonder that the snappy Desire has a large fan-base. If there is any iPhone killer then its the Desire.

N8 fanboys, please go and stand in a corner facing the wall. N8 is nearly a year late.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> the name of this thread shud be changed to "Calling All HTC Desire Lovers of the World"....no one wants to listen/learn about any phone other than Desire...



"HTC Desire Lovers vs HTC Desire Haters" suits better. 



drumster said:


> No, but seriously, how many Android phones have a 1GHz processor, 576MB of RAM AND provide prompt upgrades (not like the Xperia). I dont think its any wonder that the snappy Desire has a large fan-base. If there is any iPhone killer then its the Desire.
> 
> N8 fanboys, please go and stand in a corner facing the wall. N8 is nearly a year late.



I personally can't really call it an iPhone killer, coz iPhone is one of its kind. And that is the only reason why every new and upcoming phone on this planet is compared with the iPhone. Rest is true! 

---------- Post added at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:39 PM ----------

Just to add, 

Desire lovers (and haters/critics too) must watch these vids by HTC.

YouTube - Hands-on with HTC Desire part I
YouTube - Hands-on with HTC Desire part II


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> That's called industrial design. Regarding UI; its a personal choice. Shiny, candy looking icons don't necessarily mean a good UI.



Who said anything about shiny icons ..... Desire does not have shiny icons ..... and that industrial design .... sucks if you ask me .... yea right personal choice, you already said .... ... Anyway

*@ ALL MEMBERS HERE .......*.

_I am getting an unlocked iPhone 3GS from US with box, leather case and all accessories ...... for 14K ... and I am getting to sell my E75 for 9K, so effectively 3GS would cost me 5K !!!  ..... how is this deal worth grabbing I guess ...... I am not a fan of iPhone as such but under the circumstances, this is the second best thing I can get I suppose ..... later I can sell 3GS say after 5,6 months (for which I would still get 15K) and get HTC HD or something with Andorid 3 ............_

What do you people say .......


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> _I am getting an unlocked iPhone 3GS from US with box, leather case and all accessories ...... for 14K ... and I am getting to sell my E75 for 9K, so effectively 3GS would cost me 5K !!!  ..... how is this deal worth grabbing I guess ...... I am not a fan of iPhone as such but under the circumstances, this is the second best thing I can get I suppose ..... later I can sell 3GS say after 5,6 months (for which I would still get 15K) and get HTC HD or something with Andorid 3 ............_
> 
> What do you people say .......



All I can say is, I want it too. 

Can you get me a 3GS, if possible? I'll pay 15k via instant online transfer to your bank a/c. Please dude, want it badly. No kidding!


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

We dont need Apple fanboys here *www.drumster.net/images/dull.gif


----------



## desiibond (Aug 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Who said anything about shiny icons ..... Desire does not have shiny icons ..... and that industrial design .... sucks if you ask me .... yea right personal choice, you already said .... ... Anyway
> 
> *@ ALL MEMBERS HERE .......*.
> 
> ...



hmm. this does make sense. 
get iphone 3GS for now and you will be able to sell it off for 15k atleast after few months. By the end of this year, there will be a truck load of high end android devices in India and you will have lot more options then


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 13, 2010)

yeah...getting a iPhone3GS for 15K is killer for a deal.... 
Although I hate iPhone (Apple for that matter) from the bottom of my heart...but without a doubt iPhone is something which rest of today's smartphones are following...it was a revolution....


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> All I can say is, I want it too.
> 
> Can you get me a 3GS, if possible? I'll pay 15k via instant online transfer to your bank a/c. Please dude, want it badly. No kidding!



lol relax dude ...... My cousin has already started from US with the phone ..... and I am not sure when he will make his another trip .... not before couple of months, and he got this deal from one of his employee specifically for me, else you still cant find a iphone 3GS 16GB less than 20-25 even in US ..... anyway if you can wait couple of months I will sell mine when HTC HD or any other worth Android launches ......  



desiibond said:


> hmm. this does make sense.
> get iphone 3GS for now and you will be able to sell it off for 15k atleast after few months. By the end of this year, there will be a truck load of high end android devices in India and you will have lot more options then



So its a deal I knew it was a good one and so did call him up yesterday night it self to pick the phone before leaving .... should get it by tomorrow ......
The very first thing I will do is load OS4 ...... 

Thanks for all the help from each member that contributed to the thread ..... we all would keep a watch on what all Andorid phones does HTC n Samsung launches and what more Andorid 3 has to offer .... we can still use this thread to discuss the future prospects of HTC/Samsung/SE with Android .......


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2010)

Is it OK if we close this thread, and discuss further at the Official Android Discussion Thread?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 13, 2010)

@sam9s The deal is win win situation...U r not loosing a penny in that


----------



## sam9s (Aug 13, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Is it OK if we close this thread, and discuss further at the Official Android Discussion Thread?



Let me atleast update the thread with good news of getting my iPhone 3GS   .... you can then close it .......  .... is it ok ,,,


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 13, 2010)

sakumar79 said:


> There are other Android phones like HTC's Legend for 22k, Motorola's Milestone (28k) and Backflip (18k) if you dont want SE and Samsung phones...
> 
> Arun


 
Milestone is now 23.7k at Univercell. Checked the price yesterday. 



kalpik said:


> Yes! Legend and Milestone are 2 excellent phones if you're not gonna play around with hacking etc..


 




drumster said:


> Legend is outdated. And Motorola Milestone is really ugly!!


 


kalpik said:


> Are you freaking KIDDING ME?! The Droid is probably the Android phone with maximum sales ever!
> 
> I really don't know, but my sense of design and your sense of design are completely opposite! I much prefer milestone/legend and even SGS's design over Desire/Nexus One! The camera at the back is plain UGLY on the Desire/N1.


 


drumster said:


> My bad! Milestone is actually the Droid in US  Ah well, maybe it was because of lack of a better choice  And also because US used to be a Motorola crazy nation at one point of time...


 
The only problem with Milestone is the bloody locked bootloader . The Droid is much better because of the unlocked bootloader. But Droid is CDMA phone.




desiibond said:


> Dude. Milestone is bulky?
> 
> 
> And FYI, Milesone is one of the best Android devices ever produced and one of the frontrunners in getting Android updates. This phone was a hit and is still selling really well. I have personally checked this phone and it's noway bulky!


 
Agree with you desiibond, Milestone feels SOLID in hand. I wouldn't call it bulky at all. One of the reasons it's a hit because of the physical keyboard, many in the US prefer that. Can't really comment about the updates as the HTC has beaten them this time with their 2.2 for desire.


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Is it OK if we close this thread, and discuss further at the Official Android Discussion Thread?



NOOOOO....  Please keep it open until the Desire is launched so people can update the thread with any new information regarding launch dates...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2010)

Haha! Ok.. No issues


----------



## din (Aug 13, 2010)

OK, I called the authorised dealer of HTC in cochin to know the price of Legend and they mentioned the Desire launch. I am not sure whether it is true, so do not shoot me lol. As per info from them, it will be launched next week ! Again, this is the info from them and I do not know whether it is true or not. The expected price is 29K.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 13, 2010)

i thought kalpik was already confirmed a million times by the HTC guys?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 13, 2010)

Yep! I've been promised about 4-5 times!


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 13, 2010)

sam9s said:


> lol relax dude ...... My cousin has already started from US with the phone ..... and I am not sure when he will make his another trip .... not before couple of months, and he got this deal from one of his employee specifically for me, else you still cant find a iphone 3GS 16GB less than 20-25 even in US ..... anyway if you can wait couple of months I will sell mine when HTC HD or any other worth Android launches



May I know, how did he managed to get hold of the iPhone 3GS on AT&T contract and leave USA, WITHOUT paying the Early Termination Fee (ETF) of 325$ and handing over the handset back ? Is he not going back to USA ? If not, then its not a problem I guess, but if he is going back, won't he be required to pay the monthly rental for 2 years as per the contract ?

Read this:


			
				ATT said:
			
		

> *Service Cancellation & Early Termination Fee*
> Call the number on your invoice/receipt to cancel your service. You may cancel service *within 30 days*  from the activation date to avoid the applicable early termination fee  (the "Early Termination Fee" or "ETF"). If your Service Commitment  includes the purchase of certain specified Equipment on or after June 1,  2010, the Early Termination Fee will be $325 minus $10 for each full  month of your Service Commitment that you complete. (For a complete list  of the specified Equipment, check www.att.com/equipmentETF).  Otherwise, your Early Termination Fee will be $150 minus $4 for each  full month of your Service Commitment that you complete. You will be  responsible for all applicable usage fees, prorated access charges,  taxes, surcharges or other charges through the termination date. You  will be responsible for all applicable usage fees, prorated access  charges, taxes, surcharges, or other charges through the termination  date. AT&T will refund your activation fee, if any, if service is  terminated within 3 days of activation.
> You may have to return any handsets and accessories purchased with  the service before your account will be cancelled. If you are allowed to  cancel service within the 30 day return period, but do not return the  equipment within the return period, AT&T may charge you an amount  equal to or up to the full retail price of the equipment.
> If you paid a security deposit, it will take 1 to 2 billing cycles to  process the return of the security deposit. The charges for service  used on the account before the service termination date will be applied  against the security deposit.




*Source:* AT&T Returns Policy - Wireless from AT&T.


----------



## drumster (Aug 13, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> May I know, how did he managed to get hold of the iPhone 3GS on AT&T contract and leave USA, WITHOUT paying the Early Termination Fee (ETF) of 325$ and handing over the handset back ? Is he not going back to USA ? If not, then its not a problem I guess, but if he is going back, won't he be required to pay the monthly rental for 2 years as per the contract ?
> 
> Read this:
> 
> ...



I know people who have done this. But you can do it only once or twice. What the residents do is, they tell them that they lost their iPhone in which case you dont have to pay the early termination fee, you only have to pay for the new iPhone. So you give your current iPhone off to a friend and then get yourself a new one. My friends in the US have done this


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> May I know, how did he managed to get hold of the iPhone 3GS on AT&T contract and leave USA, WITHOUT paying the Early Termination Fee (ETF) of 325$ and handing over the handset back ? Is he not going back to USA ? If not, then its not a problem I guess, but if he is going back, won't he be required to pay the monthly rental for 2 years as per the contract ?



lol its not a new phone dude..... he bought it from one of his employee, so either the contract was over or he might have used the drumster's mentioned technique ..... All I know is its unlocked and updated to OS4.0 ..... let it come tomorrow and will clear all the doubts .......and BTW he is employed in US, just comes for official trips couple of times a year ....

In the mean time lets keep waiting for Desire or Desire HD ...


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 14, 2010)

drumster said:


> I know people who have done this. But you can do it only once or twice. What the residents do is, they tell them that they lost their iPhone in which case you dont have to pay the early termination fee, you only have to pay for the new iPhone. So you give your current iPhone off to a friend and then get yourself a new one. My friends in the US have done this



I worked with AT&T and Sprint US process in IBM, and they usually have a TEP (Total Equipment program), you have to pay a monthly commitment of $7 to get your phone insured. The better in terms, if you lost your phone, you need to file a online claim and you will get a new phone depending upon some terms like 

for low end phones you will pay $50
high end= $125 to $150.

They will directly mailed it to your house. The operator will lock the MDN of old phone as lost and that phone cant be used with any network in US.  You can get a iPhone from this trick.  The owner wont have to pay any ETF to the operator for that phone. 

Else, there are also some shops in US specially in Jamaica where you will get these phones (Marked as lost/stolen) for low cost which can be used in other countries. 

Few of my friends are using iPhone 3g as cheap as Nokia 5800XM.  I wish I can get a Nexus one like this too


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 14, 2010)

@hellwrath, I checked univercell website and they list milestone price as 27.5k... did u see it at an outlet? Which city?

Arun


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 14, 2010)

Milestone's price is around 25k in many sites...even Moto Xt720 has been priced 25-26k in many sites


----------



## sam9s (Aug 14, 2010)

*@ Friends Update* ...... cousin is here and I am getting *iPhone 3G 8GB for just 13300INR* and I am also getting *iPhone 3GS 16GB 20000INR*, after selling my E75 the net price woudl be like *11K for 3GS and 4K for 3G .*.. so what so you people here suggest ..... 3G 8GB is practically free for 4K but I am inclined towards 3GS ..... Both are unlocked, jail-broken and updated to 4.0 ...


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 14, 2010)

sakumar79 said:


> @hellwrath, I checked univercell website and they list milestone price as 27.5k... did u see it at an outlet? Which city?
> 
> Arun



I think the price might not have been updated on their site. Sangeeta is still ignorant about the pricing in the other stores and are quoting 28.3k for milestone. Anyways, the price I checked was at CMH road, Bangalore. Call them up. The price was changed on wednesday I guess.


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@ Friends Update* ...... cousin is here and I am getting *iPhone 3G 8GB for just 13300INR* and I am also getting *iPhone 3GS 16GB 20000INR*, after selling my E75 the net price woudl be like *11K for 3GS and 4K for 3G .*.. so what so you people here suggest ..... 3G 8GB is practically free for 4K but I am inclined towards 3GS ..... Both are unlocked, jail-broken and updated to 4.0 ...



Go for the 3GS.


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 14, 2010)

Sam9s,
You might curse you luck (or the lack of it). Good NEWS people! I had almost made up my mind about SGS, and I was talking to this other dealer in Gandhi Bazaar about Desire. He had quoted 27 k for it a couple of weeks back. Today, I was in that area and thought, heck might as well go and check the desire to see what's special in it. The owner who I was talking to was not there, eventually one of the guys called him and told him that I was there to check out Desire. Then the dealer said that HTC announced Desire in the morning today and he will give it to me on Monday with bill and warranty. Guess the price?  I just hope the news is true, if yes, Monday morning, I'll have the HTC desire with me .


----------



## din (Aug 14, 2010)

Yah, the dealer here in Cochin told me the same, I mean mostly they will have it by Monday. They mentioned the price will be something close to 29K.


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 14, 2010)

The price quoted to me was 26,990 . That's super pricing if you ask me.

---------- Post added at 11:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:15 PM ----------

Thanks to ultra vires on TE, he showed me this link. It's up on flipkart for sale, 27.3 k!

HTC Desire: Price, Features & Reviews (Black): Htc Desire Us Cellular | Flipkart


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> Go for the 3GS.



Well I went for 3G for 4K ...... and currently installing applications on it ..... 
Installed the usual social apps and looking for some more decent ones ..... Touch screen is flawless, but there are loads of not so good things for me as well, anyway looking for TPAs to over come that .... .... Google maps and 3G works like a charm .....

---------- Post added 15-08-2010 at 12:01 AM ---------- Previous post was 14-08-2010 at 11:55 PM ----------




HellwratH said:


> Sam9s,
> You might curse you luck (or the lack of it). Good NEWS people! I had almost made up my mind about SGS, and I was talking to this other dealer in Gandhi Bazaar about Desire. He had quoted 27 k for it a couple of weeks back. Today, I was in that area and thought, heck might as well go and check the desire to see what's special in it. The owner who I was talking to was not there, eventually one of the guys called him and told him that I was there to check out Desire. Then the dealer said that HTC announced Desire in the morning today and he will give it to me on Monday with bill and warranty. Guess the price?  I just hope the news is true, if yes, Monday morning, I'll have the HTC desire with me .



I would not!!.......actually getting an iPhone 3G just for 13300 was a well thought move from my end, it was a pit stop before I go for my fav Andriod Desire .... Even if today I sell this phone, which is in mint condition, box packed, with full accessories (including wall charger), OS4 loaded and jail broken I will easily get 16-17K for it even more I guess ...... even after 4,5 months I can expect to get 14-15 out of it ..... so it was a calculative move ..... not a bad luck ...

---------- Post added at 12:09 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:01 AM ----------

I think hell wrath was pretty right ..... check this out man ..... 

Exclusive: HTC Desire finally available in India for Rs 27,500 | Androidos.in

*@Webwizzi* if Desire comes in couple of days I will dispose this off, so if you wanna grab it be ready .......


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I would not!!.......actually getting an iPhone 3G just for 13300 was a well thought move from my end, it was a pit stop before I go for my fav Andriod Desire .... Even if today I sell this phone, which is in mint condition, box packed, with full accessories (including wall charger), OS4 loaded and jail broken I will easily get 16-17K for it even more I guess ...... even after 4,5 months I can expect to get 14-15 out of it ..... so it was a calculative move ..... not a bad luck ...



Cool . I am an ex-iPhone user and I guess I didn't want a pit stop .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

But it launching with S-LCD ...DAMM DAMM DAMM ....Grrrrrrrrrr DAMM you HTC .... what made you ditch AMOLED!!!!!!


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for that link Sam. Just wondering if it's SLCD or AMOLED.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> Thanks for that link Sam. Just wondering if it's SLCD or AMOLED.



The site says its SLCD ...



> Talking about this Android 2.1 powered smartphone, *it comes with a 3.7 inch SLCD display*, powerful 1 Ghz Snapdragon processor, 576 MB RAM, 512 MB ROM, 4 GB SD Card in the box with 32 GB total support.


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 15, 2010)

Don't be disheartened . Check this out,
Video: S-LCD vs AMOLED vs S-AMOLED vs LCD

Supposed to be SAMOLED>SLCD>AMOLED. So it could be a nice one after all .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

Guys another article to ponder .... HTC is running low on AMOLED display .... but engaget says SLCD is more or less similar compared to AMOLED infact better in direct sunlight ....

HTC running low on AMOLED stock, will add SLCD to the mix for some models -- Engadget

I just hope I am impressed with SLCD as I was with AMOLED ......


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 15, 2010)

Ooh u r still worried about SLCD vs AMOLED...havent u seen the video link I gave long back

Both have their advantage and disadvantages...But not bad at all


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

lol .... I did'nt actualy  .... sorry ..... now I did .... S-AMOLED is ubercool, it looks even more gorgeous on Wave rather than Galaxy S ... anyway lets see .... let me practically check the display .... atleast finally the phone is launching .....


----------



## drumster (Aug 15, 2010)

Guys! Does anyone where the Desire is available in Bombay? I called up Alfa Electronics and another shop near it called Mobile Point and none of them have the Desire... Neither do they have any idea when they will have it. 

Please let me know if someone knows where its available. I'll go today only and buy it!


----------



## desiibond (Aug 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> lol .... I did'nt actualy  .... sorry ..... now I did .... S-AMOLED is ubercool, it looks even more gorgeous on Wave rather than Galaxy S ... anyway lets see .... let me practically check the display .... atleast finally the phone is launching .....



The reason why the display of Wave looks better is due to the pixel density.

Wave : 480 x 800 pixels, 3.3 inches
GS: 480 x 800 pixels, 4.0 inches


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 15, 2010)

^the display is pentile. The resolution is augmented, not true. The SLCD display shall have a proper 800x480 display.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> But it launching with S-LCD ...DAMM DAMM DAMM ....Grrrrrrrrrr DAMM you HTC .... what made you ditch AMOLED!!!!!!


And you were not believing me when I said it will launch with SLCD..

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------




dreamcatcher said:


> ^the display is pentile. The resolution is augmented, not true. The SLCD display shall have a proper 800x480 display.


Yep! But Samsung has tweaked their pentile arrangement on the SAMOLED.. There are no prink-gray issues on the SAMOLED, like the AMOLED on N1/Desire..


----------



## drumster (Aug 15, 2010)

Okay, I called up atleast 15 HTC dealers today morning. But no one has any clue about the Desire or the pricing. How does flipkart have it on sale? *www.drumster.net/images/dull.gif

I just placed a Cash on Delivery order on Flipkart. But I have a feeling they will call up and say that the phone is not available with them or is out of stock or something. I mean how can the official HTC dealers not even know about the launch date and Flipkart is selling it...


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 15, 2010)

sam9s said:


> lol .... I did'nt actualy  .... sorry ..... now I did .... S-AMOLED is ubercool, it looks even more gorgeous on Wave rather than Galaxy S ... anyway lets see .... let me practically check the display .... atleast finally the phone is launching .....





kalpik said:


> And you were not believing me when I said it will launch with SLCD..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:33 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Guys, I think it will be the AMOLED screen in India. The dealer forwarded me a message from HTC, which read "Dear Channel Partners, blah blah blah... with AMOLED screen blah blah blah".

So, I guess it will be AMOLED after all .



drumster said:


> Okay, I called up atleast 15 HTC dealers today morning. But no one has any clue about the Desire or the pricing. How does flipkart have it on sale? *www.drumster.net/images/dull.gif
> 
> I just placed a Cash on Delivery order on Flipkart. But I have a feeling they will call up and say that the phone is not available with them or is out of stock or something. I mean how can the official HTC dealers not even know about the launch date and Flipkart is selling it...



I have no clue. A friend went around bangalore asking various dealers, they all said it's gonna take 15 days atleast, I don't know how this dealer I am talking to is so sure about giving it tomorrow. But, I said I'll need two (kind of a group buy) and he said he might give in some discount as well . Let's see.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

@ Guys what about the Link i posted .... that also confirmed Desire launch for 27,500 .....

---------- Post added at 01:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:19 PM ----------




kalpik said:


> And you were not believing me when I said it will launch with SLCD..




Yea .... but u didnt back  up with any reason, which is clear of HTC not been able to keep up with the AMOLED supply .......


----------



## kalpik (Aug 15, 2010)

Err.. Didn't I say that before, anyway, never mind.. Live in your dreamworld..


----------



## drumster (Aug 15, 2010)

Quite funny, the Flipkart page changed the delivery days on  the desire from 5-7 days to 7-9 days...


----------



## drumster (Aug 15, 2010)

Another update. Got a call from Flipkart guys to confirm my order and they confirmed they have the official Desire with bill and warranty. So looks like the phone is really out. Should have mine within a week.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 15, 2010)

I hope I just hope ..... its officially announced  in the coming week ....


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Talked to HTC rep today.. the shipment has arrived. It should be officially announced this week or max in the coming week.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 16, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> Talked to HTC rep today.. the shipment has arrived. It should be officially announced this week or max in the coming week.


Did you confirm whether its coming with AMOLED or S-LCD?


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 16, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Did you confirm whether its coming with AMOLED or S-LCD?



Ofcourse I did. And he didn't knew anything about it lol.

But the last time I asked them, he said SLCD. And that was probably one reason of delay of Desire. I'm pretty sure, its coming with SLCD. And if you buy with AMOLED from ebay (even after launch), it probably won't be covered under HTC warranty.


----------



## darkrider114 (Aug 16, 2010)

Hello guys!
Since i use a high resolution screen like one on my xperia(400*800) it didnt feel to me anything extraordinary when i saw a wave screen.. Its true that wave has excellent display with brilliant colors but it looks pixellated....I just cant adjust with it...Though who have tried it, will know the differance....wat say guys???


----------



## anandchawla (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a lot of buzz of Desire being launched at 28.9k.

Check this out
Techtree.com India > News > Consumer Electronics > HTC Desire Lands in India, Priced at Rs. 28,900


----------



## darksideofchand (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anyone got their hands on a Desire yet? Would like to read their reviews.

The news reports are somewhat conflicting on the display being offered on these handsets in India. Some say it's AMOLED, while some say it's S-LCD. Can anyone confirm either way?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks like it is coming FINALLY .... 

More News...

HTC Launches Desire in India < Mobile Phones < PC World India News < PC World.in


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Looks like it is coming FINALLY ....
> 
> More News...
> 
> HTC Launches Desire in India < Mobile Phones < PC World India News < PC World.in



Yeah well, the shipment is not arriving as yet in bangalore. The dealers keeps asking for one more day.


----------



## drumster (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah the flipkart guys also have my order on processing still... Looks I should have bought it from a normal dealer only... :roll:


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2010)

Has anybody checked in Delhi/Noida .............. I called up couple of dealers and they had no clue ......


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

drumster said:


> Yeah the flipkart guys also have my order on processing still... Looks I should have bought it from a normal dealer only... :roll:


 


sam9s said:


> Has anybody checked in Delhi/Noida .............. I called up couple of dealers and they had no clue ......


 
Ha ha, seems like HTC owns a lot of stock in Samsung India, that they are pushing us towards increasing the revenue for Samsung. If that's what they want, so be it .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2010)

Listen to this even the Docomo people have no clue that HTC Desire is been announced to be launched in association with them ...... ...what crap ....


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Listen to this even the Docomo people have no clue that HTC Desire is been announced to be launched in association with them ...... ...what crap ....


 
Lol, honestly, I was all edgy till about an hour back. And now, I am kinda happy. Think it will be the galaxy s for me . Will buy it tomorrow. No point and I am not gonna wait anymore, thanks HTC for making the choice clear to me .


----------



## kalpik (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ I think you made the right choice! You will not regret it


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ I think you made the right choice! You will not regret it


 
I think so too . Just have to setup bootcamp etc and get windows running on my Mac. GPS is something I don't use much, so it should be cool.


----------



## drumster (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> Lol, honestly, I was all edgy till about an hour back. And now, I am kinda happy. Think it will be the galaxy s for me . Will buy it tomorrow. No point and I am not gonna wait anymore, thanks HTC for making the choice clear to me .



Oh man, you are choosing the crappy TouchWiz interface over the beautiful Sense... I would rather wait for a week than make such a big compromise. even the original Android interface is a lot better than this TouchWiz crap.


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

drumster said:


> Oh man, you are choosing the crappy TouchWiz interface over the beautiful Sense... I would rather wait for a week than make such a big compromise. even the original Android interface is a lot better than this TouchWiz crap.


 
Actually, I want an android phone to be able to mod and load stuff and basically make it efficient for my needs. And there are some ROMs which can give you plain vanilla if you want or use a custom launcher and get rid of TouchWiz . Only after reading up a bit, I am realizing the UI doesn't matter much if you plan to root it and hack etc. Yes, the build quality might be a bit of a compromise, will try and source a good case for it. I had made up my mind to buy the SGS on saturday, the dealer convinced me that he'll give me desire on monday, and it's not happened so far. So yeah, I don't want to play the wait game .


----------



## drumster (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> Actually, I want an android phone to be able to mod and load stuff and basically make it efficient for my needs. And there are some ROMs which can give you plain vanilla if you want or use a custom launcher and get rid of TouchWiz . Only after reading up a bit, I am realizing the UI doesn't matter much if you plan to root it and hack etc. Yes, the build quality might be a bit of a compromise, will try and source a good case for it. I had made up my mind to buy the SGS on saturday, the dealer convinced me that he'll give me desire on monday, and it's not happened so far. So yeah, I don't want to play the wait game .



Yeah if you plan to root it then it doesnt matter...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> Actually, I want an android phone to be able to mod and load stuff and basically make it efficient for my needs. And there are some ROMs which can give you plain vanilla if you want or use a custom launcher and get rid of TouchWiz . Only after reading up a bit, I am realizing the UI doesn't matter much if you plan to root it and hack etc. Yes, the build quality might be a bit of a compromise, will try and source a good case for it. I had made up my mind to buy the SGS on saturday, the dealer convinced me that he'll give me desire on monday, and it's not happened so far. So yeah, I don't want to play the wait game .



Dude...u won't repent.

If u plan to mod this mob u'll love SGS.

I don't know ur purpose/expectations from this phone but I wanted a multimedia phone and SGS beats Desire miles on that.


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

drumster said:


> Yeah if you plan to root it then it doesnt matter...


 
Umm, and you don't plan to? My sole purpose of buying an android phone lies in the fact that I can root it and use it like I want it.



rhitwick said:


> Dude...u won't repent.
> 
> If u plan to mod this mob u'll love SGS.
> 
> I don't know ur purpose/expectations from this phone but I wanted a multimedia phone and SGS beats Desire miles on that.


 
Yep, multimedia figures in the list, and out of box FLAC support is God sent .


----------



## drumster (Aug 18, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> Umm, and you don't plan to? My sole purpose of buying an android phone lies in the fact that I can root it and use it like I want it.



Now I'm curious, what do you really intend to do with the phone? I mean as long as it has all features I need, I dont really need to root it.


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 18, 2010)

drumster said:


> Now I'm curious, what do you really intend to do with the phone? I mean as long as it has all features I need, I dont really need to root it.


 
Umm, how about custom ROMs? Overclocking? Develop an app yourself and test it on phone? Access to all apps on the market irrespective of the region? How about Sense UI on GS? . The list goes on..  Some or most of the above mentioned stuff is only possible with rooting.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 18, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> I don't know ur purpose/expectations from this phone but I wanted a multimedia phone and SGS beats Desire miles on that.



And that even makes my choice more clear NOT to got for SGS, as multimedia is  least of my choices ....... *THIS* post makes things perfectly clear ... 

Thats why went for iPhone 3G for effective price of 4K so that I can patiently wait and not jump on to some hasty decision of buying SGS ........ now if the phone launches, can sell of iPhone to get that and if it doesn't ..... I still have iPhone what else do you need


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2010)

I really don't know why people here think that rooting is taboo! Its a VERY SIMPLE, reversible process (on the SGS).. So yeah, why NOT root?


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 19, 2010)

kalpik said:


> I really don't know why people here think that rooting is taboo! Its a VERY SIMPLE, reversible process (on the SGS).. So yeah, why NOT root?



I agree. I used to have an iPhone and I feel the percentage of people comfortable with jailbreaking were higher than the percentage of people comfortable with rooting. Again, I guess, it just takes time to get to that one thing you want to do and you're unable to which will in turn will force you to root .


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ Maybe because the advantages after Jailbreaking are far more (and better maybe) than rooting ...... I dont know for sure, just speculating ..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2010)

^^ You're speculations are false


----------



## sam9s (Aug 19, 2010)

Then you might fill in what could be the reason ... ????


----------



## kalpik (Aug 19, 2010)

Fear, uncertainty and doubt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## sam9s (Aug 20, 2010)

^^ Now that sounds Speculation ..... lol


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 20, 2010)

Anyways, amidst all this logical discussion, I made up my mind and bought the SGS last night. So far, I am loving it.

And for all ye HTC fans, got a call from the dealer sometime back and he has received the stock. Too bad he missed out on a customer! .


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2010)

By going thru the discussion I would rate Galaxy over Desire simply becoz of the screen quality and the geek in me wants to be root.


----------



## darksideofchand (Aug 20, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> And for all ye HTC fans, got a call from the dealer sometime back and he has received the stock. Too bad he missed out on a customer! .



Looks like the stocks have finally reached the retailers. Even Flipkart has updated its page to reflect 3 days delivery time (previously it was 8-9 days) with "In Stock" in green. They increased the price too by 300 to 27.499 now!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2010)

Anybody tried calling any dealer in Delhi NCR ..... I am tired of calling  , so somebody plz do it and report ......PLZZZZZ

---------- Post added at 01:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:20 AM ----------

GUYS HTC DESIRE IS NOW UPDATED ON HTC INDIA SITE     

HTC - Products - HTC Desire - Overview

But they have not listed if its AMOLED or S-LCD strange .... Anyway

Finally tomorrow I should get the phone after a HUUGGEEE wait ..... I hope I am able to find a dealer who has the phone ....  

Will update ...

---------- Post added at 02:15 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

*I would be selling off my iPhone 3G now, but before I put the ad on my other forums, any member here who wanna buy, let me know through PM ......*


----------



## darksideofchand (Aug 21, 2010)

sam9s said:


> But they have not listed if its AMOLED or S-LCD strange ....



I too was pretty surprised that they conveniently left out that info..probably they are planning on selling both kinds depending on the stock availability. Have sent an email to their customer service asking the nature of the display ...lets see what their official response will be


----------



## sam9s (Aug 21, 2010)

STILL NOT AVAILABLE on any Delhi/NCR dealers .......... !!!!!


----------



## akshat1301 (Aug 21, 2010)

Originally Posted by *HellwratH* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif 				
_And for all ye HTC fans, got a call  from the dealer sometime back and he has received the stock. Too bad he  missed out on a customer! .



Hi could you pls tell which dealer has the desire stock ?? any info.. i wanted to buy in the next 2-3 days.. wts the price at which he is offering? ?
_


----------



## darksideofchand (Aug 21, 2010)

Btw, got a response from HTC on my email enquiring about the screen on the phone - AMOLED or SLCD. As speculated, it is SLCD!! Below is a quote from their reply:



> Thank you for contacting our Customer Support Center. We are dedicated to providing you with the best quality service and answering all of your questions and concerns. To clarify your issue, you stated that: You want to know about the display of the HTC Desire Regarding this we would like to intimate you that the HTC Desire has been launched with the SLCD screen in India. You can also call our Call Center at: 1800 11 33 77 if you have further questions. Thank you once again for your continued patronage.



Doesn't make much difference to my decision though


----------



## drumster (Aug 22, 2010)

From what I hear SLCD is better than AMOLED. But NOT better than SUPER AMOLED.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 22, 2010)

darksideofchand said:


> Btw, got a response from HTC on my email enquiring about the screen on the phone - AMOLED or SLCD. As speculated, it is SLCD!! Below is a quote from their reply:
> Doesn't make much difference to my decision though



Does not make any difference to me as well, but where the hell is it available .....???

---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 AM ----------




HellwratH said:


> Anyways, amidst all this logical discussion, I made up my mind and bought the SGS last night. So far, I am loving it.
> 
> And for all ye HTC fans, got a call from the dealer sometime back and he has received the stock. Too bad he missed out on a customer! .



Of-course you will love it you bought it, anyway which dealer you got the call saying that he has the shipment ..... which place you are talking about


----------



## drumster (Aug 22, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Does not make any difference to me as well, but where the hell is it available .....???



Buy it from Flipkart, they have it in stock and they shipped mine on Friday night, I got it on Saturday evening.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 22, 2010)

drumster said:


> From what I hear SLCD is better than AMOLED. But NOT better than SUPER AMOLED.


No, it is not! Only sunlight legibility is better in SLCD..


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2010)

kalpik said:


> No, it is not! Only sunlight legibility is better in SLCD..



I am posting this SLCD vs AMOLED thing 3rd time in this thread...for gods sake check it kalpik
HTC Desire with S-LCD screen meets one with AMOLED, they go head to head

And yes SLCD is comparable to AMOLED ...but Super AMOLED is best


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 22, 2010)

LCD has accurate color reproduction unlike AMOLED which simply buffs up the colors to infinity. Most AMOLED displays are pentile which means lower resolutions and banding.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 22, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I am posting this SLCD vs AMOLED thing 3rd time in this thread...for gods sake check it kalpik
> HTC Desire with S-LCD screen meets one with AMOLED, they go head to head
> 
> And yes SLCD is comparable to AMOLED ...but Super AMOLED is best


What about contrast?


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 22, 2010)

> What about contrast?


By that article I can figure out that since the colors in amoled is more vibrant it has to have more contrast too but SLCD have more accurate colors


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 22, 2010)

akshat1301 said:


> Originally Posted by *HellwratH* 					*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/kirsch/buttons/viewpost.gif
> _And for all ye HTC fans, got a call  from the dealer sometime back and he has received the stock. Too bad he  missed out on a customer! .
> 
> 
> ...



It's available with NewMas and many other dealers in Bangalore. NewMas has quoted for 26,990. He is in Gandhi Bazaar.



sam9s said:


> Does not make any difference to me as well, but where the hell is it available .....???
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:44 AM ----------
> 
> ...



Lol, ofcourse. Not really interested in another war between SGS and Desire . Anyways, the dealer is from Bangalore.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Can you let me know which Dealer, reason I am asking is if its not coming in Delhi I might get it from Bangalore from a friend of mine ....


----------



## HellwratH (Aug 23, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Can you let me know which Dealer, reason I am asking is if its not coming in Delhi I might get it from Bangalore from a friend of mine ....



His name is Mr.Srinivas, NewMas (store name), Gandhi Bazaar, Bangalore. 
Contact him on 9740959995.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 23, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Can you let me know which Dealer, reason I am asking is if its not coming in Delhi I might get it from Bangalore from a friend of mine ....


Try calling Orange Telecom, Lajpat Nagar.


----------



## akshat1301 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi,

Anyone's been able to get the desire from any delear in Delhi ?? If so pls share the delares name and the price at which it is available.


----------



## drumster (Aug 23, 2010)

I dont understand why you guys arent buying from Flipkart. They have the product in stock, their price is very competitive and they'll deliver it in 2-3 days. Of course if you need to exchange your old phone then you'll have to go to a dealer... But in my case it just worked out, cause a friend wanted to buy my old E72.  Man, I now realise how bad Nokia was in terms of user experience....


----------



## akshat1301 (Aug 23, 2010)

How mucch time did flipkraft take to deliver it ?
Also, it comes with 2GB card rite ?
Any way to get Greater memory MicroSD card from filpkraft itself??


----------



## drumster (Aug 23, 2010)

Flipkart took 5 days for me but that's because mine was a pre order. Now that they have it in stock it shudnt take more than 2 days. They ship it by aramex which is quite good. 

About the SD card I am not too sure if u get it on flipkart, but you can surely buy one on ebay.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 23, 2010)

drumster said:


> Flipkart took 5 days for me but that's because mine was a pre order. Now that they have it in stock it shudnt take more than 2 days. They ship it by aramex which is quite good.
> 
> About the SD card I am not too sure if u get it on flipkart, but you can surely buy one on ebay.



Is it with proper Bill and Warranty. Do they have COD for this product ... ??


----------



## anandchawla (Aug 24, 2010)

90% of dealers in Delhi don't have any info on when they'll get the desire.
I spoke to Bright Point India, they are the distributors of all HTC products in Delhi, this guy, Mr. Vishal Kanojia, has confirmed that they'll start distributing desire by today (24th aug) evening or maximum tomorrow morning and we can then "obviously" go ahead with this.
Meanwhile, out of those remaining 10% of the HTC authorized dealers, one of them, with very pleasing personality, confirmed the same with his source at Bright Point India and offered me to get it delivered at my office in gurgaon.
You guys can try him at 9818455333. I don't remember his name but i think he's the owner of that retail store. His address and other contact details are mentioned in the link below
Novelty Communication, Chittaranjan Park, Delhi | Novelty Communication, Cellphone Showroom in Delhi-NCR - Reviews - asklaila

PS. My guess is that desire's best buying price should be between 27 to 27.5 k, But, guys, do let all of us know about your bargain.
BR


----------



## sam9s (Aug 24, 2010)

anandchawla said:


> 90% of dealers in Delhi don't have any info on when they'll get the desire.
> I spoke to Bright Point India, they are the distributors of all HTC products in Delhi, this guy, Mr. Vishal Kanojia, has confirmed that they'll start distributing desire by today (24th aug) evening or maximum tomorrow morning and we can then "obviously" go ahead with this.
> Meanwhile, out of those remaining 10% of the HTC authorized dealers, one of them, with very pleasing personality, confirmed the same with his source at Bright Point India and offered me to get it delivered at my office in gurgaon.
> You guys can try him at 9818455333. I don't remember his name but i think he's the owner of that retail store. His address and other contact details are mentioned in the link below
> ...




Thank you from my heart for this information Bro ...... After calling gazillions of dealers out there in Delhi/Noida and with no success I was running in circles to find out who the hell is the distributer for HTC in north India ....... 

Called up the above number and it seems that there was some problem with the distributer, which now has been changed ..... hence the delay in product distribution ....... according to novelty communications the bill for new distributer has been passed and the product will be available by tomorrow evening or morning day after tomorrow ....... 
So lets hope we finally would get our hands on it ...


----------



## akshat1301 (Aug 24, 2010)

@drumster : Hey can you tell about the warranty and the bill provided by flipkraft .. havent really bought nethin thru them before so thts y i li'l reluctant.. will be gr8 help !! Also, Have u tried the Cash on delivery method ?

Also, Novelty told tht it may come by Friday... If anyone gettin it before that post it since i want it by sat


----------



## drumster (Aug 25, 2010)

I used the Cash on Delivery for my phone from flipkart. They are very realiable. In addition to the Bill and Warranty, they also provided me with the contact of the nearest HTC Authorized service centre for any problems I might have (if at all). I give two thumbs up for flipkart. They are very cool and reliable. They even reply to your tweets on twitter


----------



## akshat1301 (Aug 25, 2010)

@drumster
thanks a lot fr the info.. gonna book it thru them today itself
in all d discussion forgot to ask.. hows the phone? hws it wrking ?


----------



## drumster (Aug 25, 2010)

The phone is really amazing, menus go through very swiftly with no lag whatsoever. the HTC Sense UI is a pure pleasure to use. 

Only drawback, as with most of the smartphones of today, is the battery life. If you are a very heavy user of data and voice, then be prepared to charge ur phone almost twice everyday (maybe not full charges, but still) For me it lasts for nearly 18 hours with heavy data usage and very little voice usage.

The battery life is expected to be improved with the Android Froyo update with improved efficiency - expect this update to hit the Indian phones sometime in the end of September. Its already released for the European markets.


----------



## piyush17 (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought myself HTC Desire fr 27k from Manpreet Telecom...the link below is fr his contact details....I suggest u to bargAin hard and get price down to 26.5k or lower
Manpreet Telecom Laxmi Nagar|Manpreet Telecom Delhi|Manpreet Telecom Ratings & Reviews on Sulekha


----------



## sam9s (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ So the shipment HAS arrived, will call Novelty communications tomorrow as CR Park is nearer to me and if the phone is available, I am up for it tomorrow only ...... expect a detailed and extensive review on it with genuine comparison between Galaxy and iPhone as well.

Thanks for the Update piyush ..... BTW is it S-LCD or AMOLED ..... Just asking ...


----------



## drumster (Aug 26, 2010)

Its SLCD


(stupid 10 character limit)


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 26, 2010)

sam9s said:


> expect a detailed and extensive review on it with genuine comparison between Galaxy and iPhone as well.



Waiting eagerly..


----------



## anandchawla (Aug 26, 2010)

Found something very unusual..
There's a memory card inside the box, the capacity is 2 gigs (only) and the memory card is manufactured by, guess who... "SAMSUNG"

Apart from that, the phone is exquisite and the touch screen is butter, seriously.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 26, 2010)

^^ So what? I think more than 50% of the stuff in your phone is manufactured by Samsung


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2010)

^^ and 70% of your phone is manufactured by "LG" ... 

---------- Post added at 12:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 AM ----------

Ok Guys..... Finally ... Finally .... Finally ...... 


Got the HTC Desire, from Manpreet Telecoms. for 27K. Thanks again piyush17 for providing me this information ......

As I said expect a detailed review, but first impressions .....

*1. CLASS built quality, surpassing Galaxy in all fronts ...... 
2. Super fast navigation in every dam thing (I mean EVERY dam thing)
3. Super fast internet browsing (on Wifi) even surpassing my Notebook firefox (seriously)
4. S-LCD is easily better than AMOLED, infact gives better neutral picture quality then even S-AMOLED. Colours of a high quality pic look more "natural"  on S-LCD then S-AMOLED (Darks are still better on S-AMOLED). 
5. UI is "CLASS APART" every fu**n feature is very well thought (though I have fiddled like only about 30% of the phone) .... will give a detailed review later.*


More will follow ......
in a Nut shell, it was worth a wait .... seriously


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ and 70% of your phone is manufactured by "LG" ...



..........


----------



## Rahim (Aug 27, 2010)

Congrats Sam. _Sabr ka fal meetha hota hai _


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 27, 2010)

yeah even I have to agree...I have been following this thread since day 1...admirable love for Desire...which finally paid off...congrats SAM9s


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2010)

^^ Thanks gagan/a_rahim ... I appreciate that .....

First Impression continues ........ 

As I mentioned the UI is very well thought, now I want to share these 2 features in Desire using the Proximity sensor, which frankly speaking blew me off ...... I want Galaxy S users share if the same feature is available in their phone as well..

1. During an incoming call, to make it "silent" all you do is flip the phone up side down ....... very convenient feature.

2. (This one blew me) When a call comes and the phone ring tone is screaming ..... the moment you pick the phone, the ringtone gradually subsides automatically and stays at a very low audible level ........ the phone knows that the handset has been picked and the call would be taken ... very smart....and.... very very handy feature.....thought as I said .....


----------



## akshat1301 (Aug 27, 2010)

got mine yest..flipkart reduced the price rite aftr i booked it 
amazing phone..lovin the experience !!
no preinstalled games rite ?


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 27, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ So what? I think more than 50% of the stuff in your phone is manufactured by Samsung



seriously man.. you don't have one positive comment in this thread. Odd..


anyway.. its great to see so many of you getting Desire now. 

A few questions please..

1. I read at quite a few places that its suppose to ship with a 4gb card, how come its 2gb then?
2. What class is the card? 2.0?
3. Did you notice ANY kind of problem yet?
4. What happens when you "check for updates", can it find froyo?

thanks, and please post some pics guys..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

webwizzy said:


> seriously man.. you don't have one positive comment in this thread. Odd..


OMG this thread is the thread of n00bs..


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 27, 2010)

kalpik said:


> OMG this thread is the thread of n00bs..



And that is why you got the second highest number of posts in here. 
Who Posted? - Digit Technology Discussion Forum - Tech Discussion Forums in India


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea, my bad.. Sorry about that.. Should not have tried to intervene in the n00bfest..


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 27, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Yea, my bad.. Sorry about that.. Should not have tried to intervene in the n00bfest..



Arre its okay yaar...  please do intervene in the noobfest lol. 

After all you got the green username. 


back to the topic.. where's my desireeee...


----------



## drumster (Aug 27, 2010)

@Webwizzy, Froyo update is not yet available for India

@sam9s: the feature that you are talking about uses motion sensors. Any phone with an accelerometer can do that. Even my Nokia E72 had that feature.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

drumster said:


> @sam9s: the feature that you are talking about uses motion sensors. Any phone with an accelerometer can do that. Even my Nokia E72 had that feature.


EXACTLY why I said this thread is n00bfest.. Can't keep up with it.. Sorry! Oh.. And he doesn't even know the difference between accelerometer and proximity sensor.. And such people are capable of writing "extensive" reviews.. Bah!


----------



## anandchawla (Aug 27, 2010)

@akshat1301
There is one game which comes pre-installed. It is called Teeter, basically a ball game which uses accelerometer.


@webwizzy
1. I read at quite a few places that its suppose to ship with a 4gb card, how come its 2gb then?
--> It is 2 gigs as of now. It is also mentioned in the content section on the box. I guess because of the price, HTC decided to lower the specs.

2. What class is the card? 2.0?
--> Seriously, I don't know. Only thing written on the card is MicroSD, 2 GB & Samsung. Data transfer from PC to Card was always at 20 MBps upward.

3. Did you notice ANY kind of problem yet?
--> Yes a major one, will follow in this post.

4. What happens when you "check for updates", can it find froyo?
--> The phone was unable to update to froyo. It appears to be "up to date". 


@kalpik
We know that opinion is like a hole in the ass, everybody has one, But this doesn't mean you should start poking your nose (or hole) everywhere.
You are not required here, can't you get it by yourself? Do we have to 'specifically' ask you to stop poking around here.
Part of what you are doing here is also called spamming... why, because you are posting unnecessarily. You just want your number of post to be higher than god knows "whosoever". Mind it, Quality counts, not quantity.

Well, now you know what to do.
Maybe, resume your "Pursuit for Happyness", I guess.

---

About the problem in the phone:

There are 5 white spots on the screen which are visible on white background (try opening the internet browser for white background). One of them is very clear and for others the screen has to be tilted.. I guess this is a manufacturing defect. Something sharp on inside is touching the rear side of LCD. I spoke to some guy at HTC's Kalkaji (Delhi) service centre. He said they'll check the phone and issue a certificate for a new piece, only if the problem is for real.  
Well, lets hope this is just with my piece.

Following are the pics of the white spot. The camera from which these pics were taken was not that good and you guys might have to struggle to see it.
Imageshack - photo0119l.jpg
Imageshack - photo0116s.jpg


BBL


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2010)

kalpik said:


> omg this thread is the thread of n00bs..



******all hail to the smartest dude on planet with green attitude written all over it ....*******

---------- Post added at 08:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:39 PM ----------




drumster said:


> @Webwizzy, Froyo update is not yet available for India
> 
> @sam9s: the feature that you are talking about uses motion sensors. Any phone with an accelerometer can do that. Even my Nokia E72 had that feature.



I know what accelerometer and proximity senser is ...... but the point is how smartly it can be used to work with the UI, ........anyway......you say picking up the handset and the ringtone subsides ?? you have this in E72 ..... I have E75 and iPhone 3G as well can you point me to enable this feature in both coz when I pick up the handset (E75 or iPhone) the ringtone volume is same through out until you click / slide to start the conversation .............


----------



## kalpik (Aug 27, 2010)

anandchawla said:


> @akshat1301
> There is one game which comes pre-installed. It is called Teeter, basically a ball game which uses accelerometer.
> 
> 
> ...


I have half a mind of banning you on account of the language you're using here.. But since you're new here, and new to the Internet and forums it seems, ill let it pass.. But just try that one more time, and you'll know my patience doesn't last long..

And yeah, I was called back into this thread.. I had left it to be a long time ago! As I said, my mistake I came back.. Anyway, I'm out.. Enjoy!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 27, 2010)

kalpik said:


> EXACTLY why I said this thread is n00bfest.. Can't keep up with it.. Sorry! Oh.. And he doesn't even know the difference between accelerometer and proximity sensor.. And such people are capable of writing "extensive" reviews.. Bah!



Well I wont add anything as *anandchawla* has said every thing PERFECTLY!!!. but anyway I can see where you are coming from and it does not take an Einstein brain to judge what the post count and the green stamp has done to your already crappy attitude .......

---------- Post added at 09:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:53 PM ----------




kalpik said:


> I have half a mind of banning you on account of the language you're using here.. But since you're new here, and new to the Internet and forums it seems, ill let it pass.. But just try that one more time, and you'll know my patience doesn't last long... Enjoy!



You see thats how you deal with people, literally blackmailing them ,,,,lol ...... actually shows your character, I wonder how far can you go with this arrogant attitude of yours in real life ......

---------- Post added at 09:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 PM ----------

Anyway lest move on to some more "relevent" discuession ..

First Impressions continues but this time the Negatives ...

1. The speaker phone quality is crap if you ask me, its so sharp and shrill that you hardly understand the person, dropping down the volume helps a little but basically its not good. iPhone speaker phone quality is too good.

2. The switch on/off button which is placed at the top is also used to bring the display/phone back when it goes to stand by, and that is a bit irritating as when you are holding the phone in your left hand and your right hand is busy, say driving, and the phone goes in to stand by mode, it becomes really difficult to press the top button by your fore finger while holding the phone the conventional way ...... 

3. The phone syncs with you Google contact, and if you have the same contacts in your SIM, you have duplicates  ...... not good.

This is it for now ..... first impressions will continue, following up with a detailed review .....


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 27, 2010)

anandchawla said:


> @kalpik
> We know that opinion is like a hole in the ass, everybody has one, But this doesn't mean you should start poking your nose (or hole) everywhere.
> You are not required here, can't you get it by yourself? Do we have to 'specifically' ask you to stop poking around here.
> Part of what you are doing here is also called spamming... why, because you are posting unnecessarily. You just want your number of post to be higher than god knows "whosoever". Mind it, Quality counts, not quantity.
> ...



Everyone is entitled of an opinion here because this is a forum. You, kalpik, the guy who bought the phone everyone is entitled. There have been numerous differences in opinion between members in this forum & thats what makes this vibrant. But the language you used is not the language TDFians normally use. Just because someone has bought a phone and a group of people are hobnobbing over it doesn't mean that someone else cannot come and post. This is not a cartel.  All of us are here to discuss and share so let us keep it that way. If the CoC of the forum is violated the moderator is well within his rights to issue a warning.


----------



## drumster (Aug 28, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I have E75 and iPhone 3G as well can you point me to enable this feature in both coz when I pick up the handset (E75 or iPhone) the ringtone volume is same through out until you click / slide to start the conversation .............



I am not sure if the E75 even has the accelerometer. But on my E72, there was a feature where in if I turn the phone the ringer would go on silent automatically - very similar to what HTC has on the desire. 



sam9s said:


> 2. The switch on/off button which is placed at the top is also used to bring the display/phone back when it goes to stand by, and that is a bit irritating as when you are holding the phone in your left hand and your right hand is busy, say driving, and the phone goes in to stand by mode, it becomes really difficult to press the top button by your fore finger while holding the phone the conventional way ......
> 
> 3. The phone syncs with you Google contact, and if you have the same contacts in your SIM, you have duplicates  ...... not good.
> 
> This is it for now ..... first impressions will continue, following up with a detailed review .....



I did not find this an issue at all. The phone is very comfortable to use. I even lock-unlock it in the crowded Mumbai Locals (when I get a bit of arm-space)

To your second point, its a configuration issue. In your People application you can select which contacts to be displayed. I would really suggest you hold back on the negatives of the phone until after you have tried all options and played enough with the phone. Lets not give a wrong impression to the potential buyers of this phone...!


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 28, 2010)

@Kalpik, I signed-up to this forum only to say that you have a sick attitude. I dont know how you became a mod (is it cos of the post count??). From a glance to this thread, I see that you own a SGS. Great!! But it does not mean that everyone will like it. I personally hate the SGS cos it looks like a cheapo chinese/korean phone. Some (or too many of your posts below) that I find interesting.....  


kalpik said:


> Better CPU and much MUCH better GPU on the Galaxy S. Actually, apart from HTC Sense and maybe looks (which are subjective), Desire has nothing else over Galaxy S


Ok. Specs maybe better. But on a day to day use they dont matter....


kalpik said:


> No one wants to turn this into a Galaxy S vs Desire thread. But I just want you to get your facts straight. The Galaxy S and Desire absolutely DO NOT have the same processor! The Desire has a 65nm based Snapdragon processor. The Galaxy S has a 45nm based Hummingbird processor. You might know that a smaller nm manufacturing process leads to better performance and lower heat production. Also, the Hummingbird processor has support for LPDDR2 RAM, which the Galaxy S has, against the LPDDR1 RAM that Desire has. So overall, there is a LOT of difference between the Desire processor and Galaxy S processor.
> 
> Regarding lag in navigation, that's not cause of lower GPU performance. That's cause of poor IO performance because of un-optimized drivers. The later firmware have fixed the lags 98%.. There is a fix out there which completely eliminates the lags too
> 
> ...


Ok you brilliant guy, you got plenty of technical details thrown in about the SGS. But no GPU in Desire? Playing games impossible? Have you seen the snapdragon optimized NFS shift on the desire???


kalpik said:


> Oops! This thread got closed somehow. I don't remember closing it. So it could be some other MOD. Anyway, must have been a mistake. Opened it again. Apologies for the confusion.
> 
> P.S.: Those of you who think I closed this thread purposely, you really don't know me


Ok.. got closed automaatically.... benefit of doubt to you......


kalpik said:


> Does this look like "practically same performance" to you?
> *img819.imageshack.us/img819/921/snap20100715042024fdr7.jpg
> 
> Be sure to compare it with Nexus One <2.2, cause Galaxy S runs 2.1!


Ok..great benchmark.. how does it matter on a day to day usage? And gaming in android is just begenning. It's not anywhere near where the GPU is going to get pushed. All the lags and issues with games today are due to poor optimization. GPU is not a bottleneck...yet. But having said that,3-6 months down the line, things might improve. But developers will never target only one phone....there simply wont be enough revenue...and Desire is not so down the ladder, it's second to SGS and there are many more devices below it. Games will be made to be run on as many devices as possible..


kalpik said:


> ^^ That "Your Device" is the same Galaxy S with the sdcard fix
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:43 PM ----------
> 
> ...


Why would you say that? You need to hack the galaxy otherwise it works like *hit. Desire comes much more polished. No need to hack the device unless you want to experiment with things. Desire will do the job very very well for most of the users



kalpik said:


> Ok, finally we see some sensible person on this thread who has facts to offer rather than childish retorts!
> 
> Agreed. Desire's feel is better. About build quality, ill not really say GS's is bad.. As i dropped my phone from a significant height and it survived
> 
> ...


OOOOhhhhh... others are childish and you are the only grown up person here?? Well take a break. I see that you are childish and keep saying the same things over and over again....
Well... who asked you to come in here first?? You poke your A$$ inside, think you are the most knowledgeable in this subject and have the cheek to say others are childish....


kalpik said:


> ^^ Ok, for your needs (or should I say non-needs ), Desire is a better phone for you!
> 
> Reasons:
> 1. Better feel/build quality.
> ...


Will you please let each one have their opinion.... you are litreally forcing your "knowlegeable" thoughts on others...


kalpik said:


> Are you freaking KIDDING ME?! The Droid is probably the Android phone with maximum sales ever!
> 
> I really don't know, but my sense of design and your sense of design are completely opposite! I much prefer milestone/legend and even SGS's design over Desire/Nexus One! The camera at the back is plain UGLY on the Desire/N1.


hahahahahahahahaaaaaaa.... You prefer SGS design over Nexus One??? Cos you own an SGS and cant accept it;s not built like a 27K phone


kalpik said:


> Err.. Didn't I say that before, anyway, never mind.. Live in your dreamworld..


Yeah you too my boy... Live your own dream world... These forums would be a much better place without you around...


kalpik said:


> ^^ I think you made the right choice! You will not regret it


I give a damn to what you think.....


kalpik said:


> I really don't know why people here think that rooting is taboo! Its a VERY SIMPLE, reversible process (on the SGS).. So yeah, why NOT root?


So you basically advocate everyone to root....and this thread is full of noobs according to you.. If some "noob" bricks  their device while loading custom roms, you will set it right for them?? You'll further say you noob rooting and hacking is not for you... It's only for "geeks" like me....


kalpik said:


> ^^ So what? I think more than 50% of the stuff in your phone is manufactured by Samsung


So what...samsung makes good chips and good rams...but i'm free to buy what i want..


kalpik said:


> OMG this thread is the thread of n00bs..


And you have come to enlighten the noobs and save the world with your "Everyone should buy the SGS" attitude


kalpik said:


> Yea, my bad.. Sorry about that.. Should not have tried to intervene in the n00bfest..


Arrogance @ it's best.


kalpik said:


> EXACTLY why I said this thread is n00bfest.. Can't keep up with it.. Sorry! Oh.. And he doesn't even know the difference between accelerometer and proximity sensor.. And such people are capable of writing "extensive" reviews.. Bah!


So what? forums are to help others and share knowledge. The OP tries to chip in and do his bit. If you can, help others.. else shut up. 


kalpik said:


> I have half a mind of banning you on account of the language you're using here.. But since you're new here, and new to the Internet and forums it seems, ill let it pass.. But just try that one more time, and you'll know my patience doesn't last long..
> 
> And yeah, I was called back into this thread.. I had left it to be a long time ago! As I said, my mistake I came back.. Anyway, I'm out.. Enjoy!


If you irritate people like this, then they will get frustrated. Understand! Why the hell should a user be at your mercy in browsing the forum?? You are a mod. behave like one. It needs a lot of resposibility and sense.You dont have both. Understand your role properly.. It's moderation.. not dictatorship.

I like the desire more than the SGS cos I feel it'll suit my need better. People have different needs. Understand that. not everyone will need "the best GPU for android". SGS will suit for some people and if they are happy, they will go for it.

I have been irritated by your attitude, that I sign-up specifically to put up this long post. And it's not only me whos saying it. I see you as an arrogant,forceful,imposing person with poor attitude and absolutely no respect to fellow members.
I still wonder who made you a mod here. is there any place here where I can report a mod??

Being a mod does not mean you are always right. Let this forum alone and get lost to hell..... FANBOY.

If you dont have the attitude to accept this, Ban me and delete the post. I care a DAMN. There are others in the forum who'll notice your attitde.

Others: Sorry for such a big OT post. Could not help it....


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2010)

drumster said:


> I am not sure if the E75 even has the accelerometer. But on my E72, there was a feature where in if I turn the phone the ringer would go on silent automatically - very similar to what HTC has on the desire.



E75 has the accelerometer albeit a very crappy one .......but it does not mute the ringer when the set is placed up side down. Anyway it was not the first point, it was the second one that actually impressed me, is it there in E72, or is it there in GS. When you pick the handset the phone knows that the set has been picked and lowers the ringtone gradually to a very low audible one ......


> I did not find this an issue at all. The phone is very comfortable to use. I even lock-unlock it in the crowded Mumbai Locals (when I get a bit of arm-space)



Its not an issue, when both of your hands are free, I am talking about when you are holding the phone with your left hand (the way we do) and your right hand is not free (ex driving) then it becomes difficult to press the button on top to bring the phone back .......



> To your second point, its a configuration issue. In your People application you can select which contacts to be displayed. I would really suggest you hold back on the negatives of the phone until after you have tried all options and played enough with the phone. Lets not give a wrong impression to the potential buyers of this phone...!



Yes I know what you mean I have fiddled around the phone quite a bit. Though you can choose which contacts to view, the problem comes when you wanna see both. Why?? say because you have contact A and B in Google and only B in phone memory as well and you want to view both A and B. In this scenario you have to choose to view Google contacts and Phone Contacts as well, which in turn would show your B contact twice along with your A. Got my point.....
Unless you decide to copy entire contact structure in to one medium, which defeats the purpose of sync in a smartphone .... OR you decide to just view B in the phone memory and make a new contact A (which was in google) and add it to phone memory (again defeating the purpose of Syncing)

I hope I made some sense ...


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 28, 2010)

@pid 0, so u just made a new ID to get banned...hmmm

Each and every reply of u full of hate and ignorance and of course contradicts ur every previous comment in that long post.

About ur comments rooting, well........
do u prefer tweaking ur windows installation (or linux) or the stock installation? 
do u buy an assembled PC or branded?
do u prefer overclocking or the stock speed?

If u can't dare to take the risk and fear for the unknown, u r at a wrong place.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @pid 0, so u just made a new ID to get banned...hmmm
> 
> Each and every reply of u full of hate and ignorance and of course contradicts ur every previous comment in that long post.
> 
> ...



rhitwick, though I understand what you are getting at, but the argument is not valid actually.....

1. Windows does not under perform without the tweaks we do
2. Branded PC does not underperform than an assembled one.....
3. and Stock Processor is in no way underperformed than an OCed one ...

we do all these tweaks to get even more out of an already optimized product (for most of the people out there), *NOT *to enhance an underperforming thing .....

The argument with GS seems that its underperforming and we are suggesting tweaks/Rooting or whatever to enhance its performace to match Desire ....... which is already up to mark right out of the box.

So Which sound a better product  .... ???? GS or Desire

Also its not necessary that if we do customize in all sorts of one Gadgetry we would also want to do the same with the rest .... 
I for example do customize my windows, do assemble my own PC, have OCed my C2D like hell, jailbroken my iTouch BUT I would still want my phone to be up and running the perfect way as much as possible from day one right out of the box, WITHOUT me taking the tension that its not performing/or would not perform and I have to go home and do all sorts of rooting/shooting to get it   
up the sleeves ...... 

I hope you understand my point ..... 

BTW *@Pid 0* _" Welcome to the TD forums dude"_


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 28, 2010)

@rhitwick


> About ur comments rooting, well........
> do u prefer tweaking ur windows installation (or linux) or the stock installation?
> do u buy an assembled PC or branded?
> do u prefer overclocking or the stock speed?
> ...



Err I dont agree with this...I have been using PC for 11 years mobile for 8 years and changed 3 PCs
But never overclocked any of them...and bought branded ones for the complete warranty cover(I know how to assemble)
Although hacked my mobiles which is necessary...

Ok that story is to tell that I am noob in overclocking and assembling but that dont make me noob in other things too...I just dont want to take un-necessary risk thats all


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 28, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @pid 0, so u just made a new ID to get banned...hmmm
> 
> Each and every reply of u full of hate and ignorance and of course contradicts ur every previous comment in that long post.
> 
> ...


I dont have any other ID in this forum man. I was just a casual browser here...

And I'm not the only one having such opinion here as you can see.... And it's interesting to see if I get banned... It'll confirm the attitude 

I'm not against rooting/modding. In fact i have been doing that to every one of my smartphones. But the thing is that not everyone is comfortable with modding/customization. And a normal android user need not root. Android is not un-useable without modding is what i'm trying to say...



sam9s said:


> BTW *@Pid 0* _" Welcome to the TD forums dude"_


I notice some sarcasm in your welcome 

You are the reason I started visiting the thread. Waiting for your detailed review... particularly on the battery life..


----------



## kalpik (Aug 28, 2010)

OMG! People read half the posts, and then make a huge deal about it!

Time and time again I HAVE said that the Desire is a better phone out of the box, and if you are not going to fiddle with your phone, its a better choice!

I only came here as people were spreading misinformation, like when they said the hardware of Desire is better, which it IS NOT! And when you say that the hardware differences don't matter in real life YOU ARE WRONG! On stock firmware, sure, the desire will perform better, but install the later firmware on SGS, and then you'll know how much difference it makes! I have personally used both SGS and Nexus One for quite a long time, so I know..

But people DON'T understand this and then twist my words.. Don't know what to say.. I am done arguing with you people as you really don't seem to understand what I'm saying. Sorry, I cannot be more clear than this.

And those of you worrying about my reputation on various forums, please don't..

Any more offtopic posts WILL be deleted without warning.

P.S.: If anyone wants to report me for attitude problems or whatever, please contact Raaabo.

---------- Post added at 10:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:36 AM ----------

Hey guys.. I was just thinking one thing.. Since HTC have replaced the AMOLED for S-LCD, maybe they changed the touch digitizer too! Can anyone check if the S-LCD desire has the touchscreen bug or not? It will be really good news if they fixed this!


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 28, 2010)

If looking for a case for HTC Desire... I'll recommend Case-Mate Tough case... stock expected to arrive 6th Sept.

Check out these links for details..
HTC Desire Cases, Covers, Skins by Case-mate
Case-Mate HTC Desire / A8181 Hybrid Tough Case (Black) [CM011471] - £23.95 : HTCDirect, Solutions Without Compromise


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> I notice some sarcasm in your welcome



Now you are being paranoid here ...... no sarcasm intended , its was a pure genuine welcome ....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 28, 2010)

Thnx for the entertainment guys. XD

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh btw, The Desire suffers from low memory problem. Due to its overtly dimunitive internal memory, you cant install more than 20 apps at a time resulting in a low memory warning. Root your phone and use apps2sd to be safe in that front.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 28, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> Thnx for the entertainment guys. XD
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oh btw, The Desire suffers from low memory problem. Due to its overtly dimunitive internal memory, you cant install more than 20 apps at a time resulting in a low memory warning. Root your phone and use apps2sd to be safe in that front.




I have installed more than 20 apps and I did not receive any warning, though I also have a mem/battery mgt tool.......
And not to forget gazillions of already installed applications on the gadget itself ...
I am sure its not "number" of apps dependent, but "memory" dependent more so, which is a common fact. 

No need to Root though, Android 2.2 supports this natively ... 


---------- Post added at 04:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 PM ----------

BTW couple of snaps, of the product I own ...

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/8349/dsc01469y.jpg

*img842.imageshack.us/img842/4393/dsc01473s.jpg


----------



## kalpik (Aug 28, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Hey guys.. I was just thinking one thing.. Since HTC have replaced the AMOLED for S-LCD, maybe they changed the touch digitizer too! Can anyone check if the S-LCD desire has the touchscreen bug or not? It will be really good news if they fixed this!


Did someone check this?


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 28, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *img842.imageshack.us/img842/8349/dsc01469y.jpg
> 
> *img842.imageshack.us/img842/4393/dsc01473s.jpg



Fab pics... moree..
I just wish there were some color options, at least black.. I heard that black edition came to Orange UK.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2010)

Ok guys need help ....

The Geeks out there who think, Rooting is an necessary evil, let me see if this purpose can be solved ....

Currently, google /android does not allow people from India to Install Paid applications, the default android market is flooded with just FREE apps. Now there must be a workaround for this, though I am consulting Google uncle as well, but thought to post the cry out here as well. Does Rooting solve this, so that the default market is made to fake believe that the carrier is a US native, or something like that ......

Need a solution on this friends .....

---------- Post added at 04:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:39 AM ----------

Took some extensive advice from Google Uncle and it seems that I WILL finally root the phone, just ONE reason that had me caught......which is ......it seems that to get access to paid apps in NON US countries , there is an application called "*Market Enabler*", but that only works on a Rooted phone and hence finally decide to go that way ....... back to Google uncle ...... BTW if anyone knows how to root in simple step 1,2 and 3 ... I am all ears ....


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2010)

*Yuuhooooo*  .... Rooted the phone, but did not install the custome ROM as I didnt need that...... Market Enabler worked and now I can see the paid applications in the market, however I still would love to have an option to search something like Top paid applications, which I still cant in the default market .........

M working ....


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *Yuuhooooo*  .... Rooted the phone, but did not install the custome ROM as I didnt need that...... Market Enabler worked and now I can see the paid applications in the market, however I still would love to have an option to search something like Top paid applications, which I still cant in the default market .........
> 
> M working ....


And how difficult was that? Anyway.. Use MarketAccess.. Market Enabler is not developed anymore..

---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------

BTW, you DO realize you have lost your warranty by rooting?


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Ok guys need help ....
> 
> Currently, google /android does not allow people from India to Install Paid applications, the default android market is flooded with just FREE apps. Now there must be a workaround for this, though I am consulting Google uncle as well, but thought to post the cry out here as well. Does Rooting solve this, so that the default market is made to fake believe that the carrier is a US native, or something like that ......
> 
> Need a solution on this friends .....


Did you try purchasing via appbrain? Browse the appbrain market on the PC, add apps to your list, Install the free appbrain app in the phone, sign in and everything you added in the site should get installed on the phone.....
Edit:I think it works via google market. Give it a try..maybe it'll work


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

Doesn't work that way. Market Enabler/MarketAccess is the only way.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2010)

kalpik said:


> And how difficult was that? Anyway.. Use MarketAccess.. Market Enabler is not developed anymore..
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 AM ----------
> 
> BTW, you DO realize you have lost your warranty by rooting?



It was not the question of "Difficulty", _need is the mother of invention_, and that was THE only reason I went rooting way ...... who knows when would google decide to allow us the access to the paid applications.......and the ones I needed (I mean the most important ones) were mostly paid ....... 

And yes I know, rooting makes your warranty void, and that is why I needed to have a solid good reason to go that way, which I got...... and hence the step 

---------- Post added at 10:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:47 AM ----------




pid 0 said:


> Did you try purchasing via appbrain? Browse the appbrain market on the PC, add apps to your list, Install the free appbrain app in the phone, sign in and everything you added in the site should get installed on the phone.....
> Edit:I think it works via google market. Give it a try..maybe it'll work



yes I have installed Appsbrain and also created an account. Though I seriously appreciate the way they have created to sync apps directly from browser to your phone, but it STILL works only for free apps. If you click on INSTALL for paid either nothing happens or the handset gives an error while installing.

But now that I have rooted and installed Marker Enabler, would be interesting to see if I can install paid apps from the Appsbrain website ...... will report soon .....

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:52 AM ----------




kalpik said:


> Doesn't work that way. Market Enabler/MarketAccess is the only way.



Is there a difference, both are same AFAIK except MarketAccess works on 2.2 and Enabler < 2.2..... is there any other difference ???


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> And yes I know, rooting makes your warranty void, and that is why I needed to have a solid good reason to go that way, which I got...... and hence the step


Cool! Just wanted to make sure you knew about the consequences, as currently its not possible to go back to stock firmware on the Desire 

Btw, do check out MarketAccess. Its better than Market Enabler.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Cool! Just wanted to make sure you knew about the consequences, as currently its not possible to go back to stock firmware on the Desire
> 
> Btw, do check out MarketAccess. Its better than Market Enabler.



Is it ??? mmmm you can'nt roll back, thats strange, as there is always an option to roll back, anyway, haven't read anyone facing any problem that would make someone roll back ............ 
Tell me something would the official 2.2 update work on this or not, or I have to go the unofficial way of loading 2.2 by installing custom ROM.

And thanks for Market access seems it IS better as I now also see the "Top paid application option" Which earlier I was not ....... thanks again ...


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Is it ??? mmmm you can'nt roll back, thats strange, as there is always an option to roll back, anyway, haven't read anyone facing any problem that would make someone roll back ............
> Tell me something would the official 2.2 update work on this or not, or I have to go the unofficial way of loading 2.2 by installing custom ROM.
> 
> And thanks for Market access seems it IS better as I now also see the "Top paid application option" Which earlier I was not ....... thanks again ...


Well the rollback thing I was telling you cause of warranty concerns, not because of any problems you may face with root. In some phones you can go back to stock condition if you ever decide to give it in for warranty.. That way the service center guys can never find out if you rooted or anything 

The official update for 2.2 will come when HTC decides to bring it in India.. No official news as of now..


----------



## drumster (Aug 29, 2010)

Quick update on the battery life of HTC Desire. I had earlier mentioned that the battery life was not that good. But after about 6-7 charge cycles the battery life has improved (as is the case with all Li-Ion batteries). Now it easily lasts me one day with decently heavy usage. My typical usage is:



About 1.5 hours of music playback
Around 15-20 minutes of talktime
Atleast 2 hours of browsing
GMail
Exchange Mail (updates every 15 minutes)
Twitter (Updates every 1 hour)
Facebook
Google Talk (always connected)
So the battery life is not as bad as people make it out to be. But it remains to be seen as how to performs on the 3G network, because 3G networks typically make the phone consume more power.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2010)

kalpik said:


> Well the rollback thing I was telling you cause of warranty concerns, not because of any problems you may face with root. In some phones you can go back to stock condition if you ever decide to give it in for warranty.. That way the service center guys can never find out if you rooted or anything
> 
> The official update for 2.2 will come when HTC decides to bring it in India.. No official news as of now..



I have no issues to wait actually (I waited for Desire ), the only thing I wanted was the Market enabler, the only other thing I am interested is being able to install the apps on SD, but for that I have to load custom ROM, which I dont want right now ...... 2.2 natively supports installing applications to mem card. So I was wondering if the official 2.2 can be installed on to a Rooted phone ....


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been following this thread right through.
Happy to see everybody is happy with there Deisre 

Sorry a bit offtopic question here - What is rooting a phone?
How do you do it?
Please explain in short.
Thank you


----------



## sam9s (Aug 29, 2010)

Enjoying customizing the phone ...  ,
thought to share my desktop screen ..... though its not the final customization ....

*img826.imageshack.us/img826/9563/screenshot1d.png


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Enjoying customizing the phone ...  ,
> thought to share my desktop screen ..... though its not the final customization ....
> 
> *img826.imageshack.us/img826/9563/screenshot1d.png


I see you're using task killer.. That's not a recommended thing for android. Use Autokiller, which contrary to the name, tweaks Android's built in garbage collection.


----------



## anandchawla (Aug 29, 2010)

Story of a(the) defective HTC DESIRE(s)

Guys please refer to my last post about the defect in my piece, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobile-mo...-waiting-waiting-n-waiting-9.html#post1276650

While I got the "Replacement Certificate" from the service centre and visited the same dealer in South Extension where I bought it from, to my utter surprise, I found out that the other two, brand new box packed pieces, had exact same problem when unboxed. So the dealer asked me to come back again on Monday 30th August, as he was expecting additional stock. Well, this was yesterday.

Today, I got a call from this dealer, he says that guys at HTC have confirmed that all pieces in the current shipment are in similar condition and this a just a minor thing (I would call it A BIG BANG "DEFECT") and nothing can be done about this. This dealer, still wants me to come down to his store tomorrow and open the other 4 boxes (he'll be getting them tomorrow) till I find a normal piece, or worst case, he'll refund.

This is a big story in happening, I guess, if the other pieces in this new stock possess the same defect.

@sam9s 
Brother can you please cross check with your piece and confirm if the defect exists. And BTW, these white spots are not visible on colored background. You can open google search page (which of course has a white background) and target the bottom right of the phone. The brightest spot is exactly 4 cm from the bottom edge of the phone. Try rotating your phone, as you would have done with a 3d hologram, if at first you don't find it.

@webwizzy
Thanks a ton buddy, the Case-Mate cases you suggested are very very cool, specially the Torque Case & Hybrid Tough Case. Are you aware of any dealer selling these case-mate products in Delhi NcR?

@kalpik
1. My Language is perfectly alright dude. It's just your perspective pinching your attitude. 
2. Sorry, you are mistaken about me being new to internet or forums or whatsoever. I know how to operate things around here and almost everywhere. This is your second shortcoming, that you assume people too early. Next time, think twice before underestimating anybody, or you might get into trouble. Please refer to the Title "LESSONS OF LIFE FOR DUMMIES" by Anand Chawla.
3. My patience lasts really long, unlike yours. So that is one of the many advantages I have. Next one is even better. 
4. Stop threatening me. Think thrice (raise to the power 10) that how, your banning me, would stop my entry to this forum (just in case I ever want to). I am not the one who looses here, but this forum does, because of who? "___________________" (Fill in the blanks) 
5. Ignoring people like you with superbly stupidest and arrogant attitude is not an exception for me. Seriously not a great deal of effort.

BTW, since YOU started this conversation by replying with nonsense to my post, so technically I have all the rights in this "world wide web" to end it. So here it cums, aaahhh "END OF DISCUSSION".

BBL


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

^^ User banned for 2 weeks.


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 29, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Enjoying customizing the phone ...  ,
> thought to share my desktop screen ..... though its not the final customization ....


Not using the hTC weather widgets?? They add mode "cool"ness to the homescreen... 

And how is the SLCD doing on battery?

Have you tried any of the gameloft games? Any problems due to multi touch issue with onscreen touch controls in far left and far right at same height?


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> Not using the hTC weather widgets?? They add mode "cool"ness to the homescreen...
> 
> And how is the SLCD doing on battery?
> 
> Have you tried any of the gameloft games? Any problems due to multi touch issue with onscreen touch controls in far left and far right at same height?


Maybe they fixed the touchscreen bug while swapping AMOLED with S-LCD! But no one seems interested in testing that


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 29, 2010)

^^Since no one has experienced it yet suggests the case has been taken care of.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 29, 2010)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^Since no one has experienced it yet suggests the case has been taken care of.


Well.. You won't notice the bug in day to day use.. You need to specifically check for it


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

@anand .... well the white spot is soooo faint (if its even there) I had to look really hard to find it, I could nt have spotted, had you not mentioned it.........but yes it seems its there, I dont find it much of concern though as ...

1. its so very faint that you hardly notice .....
2. It is only visible on pure white background, that too as I said hard to spot .....

*@Kalpik*.......dude dont thake this other wise, I am not sure how old are you, but as a brother on the same forum, I'd suggest you remove the ban. Think maturely Its an open forum and these kinds of heated arguments often happen, its not like he has abused you in any manner that involves any kind of cast, creed, sex or discrimination ....... your acting like this and the way you did before, actually adds up to the wrong impression ...... (if at all you give a damm though) ......  its pretty evident that you have taken this personally and that is not good not only as a mod but as a person as well .......
Just give it a small though, what I have said ..... 

---------- Post added at 12:19 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:02 AM ----------




pid 0 said:


> Not using the hTC weather widgets?? They add mode "cool"ness to the homescreen...
> 
> And how is the SLCD doing on battery?
> 
> Have you tried any of the gameloft games? Any problems due to multi touch issue with onscreen touch controls in far left and far right at same height?



Oh yes I forgot that, in this to n fro customization, here it is added and wallpaper changed as well

*img843.imageshack.us/img843/714/screenshotdf.png

S-LCD is doing good, I mean I am on the phone almost the entire day as its new and have been experimenting with it. The battery easily lasts for 7,8 hours of almost continues extensive use ......with screen brightness full and Wifi always on ...... so its pretty decent .....

---------- Post added at 12:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------




kalpik said:


> Well.. You won't notice the bug in day to day use.. You need to specifically check for it



What do you want me to test ... tell me will do it .....


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@Kalpik*.......dude dont thake this other wise, I am not sure how old are you, but as a brother on the same forum, I'd suggest you remove the ban. Think maturely Its an open forum and these kinds of heated arguments often happen, its not like he has abused you in any manner that involves any kind of cast, creed, sex or discrimination ....... your acting like this and the way you did before, actually adds up to the wrong impression ...... (if at all you give a damm though) ......  its pretty evident that you have taken this personally and that is not good not only as a mod but as a person as well .......
> Just give it a small though, what I have said .....


Sorry, this is NOT an "open" forum in the sense that you are thinking. There are rules. If someone's not OK with the rules, there is no place for them on this forum. The ban is for 2 weeks. If anyone else saw this, I'm sure it would have been a permanent ban. Oh and like I said before, please don't worry about my impression here, or on any place else on the Internet.

Anyway, like I said before, NO offtopic posts. If you have a problem with me or my attitude, please contact Raaabo (the admin here).

---------- Post added at 07:46 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





sam9s said:


> What do you want me to test ... tell me will do it .....


Try this out: YouTube - Htc desire touchscreen problem
and this: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MLUmJL_Px0&NR=1


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:
			
		

> S-LCD is doing good, I mean I am on the phone almost the entire day as its new and have been experimenting with it. The battery easily lasts for 7,8 hours of almost continues extensive use ......with screen brightness full and Wifi always on ...... so its pretty decent .....


That sounds like a decent battery life.. and it should get slightly better with a few charge cycles.


> What do you want me to test ... tell me will do it .....


Basically the multi-touch problem when both the fingers are along the same line on an axis. Some have reported that you cannot press two buttons that are on the same line simultaneously.. For ex: 3D games... they have the movement controls on the bottom left.. and fire/action buttons on the bottom right.. See a sample screenshot attached..

Can you please check if you can press the two soft-buttons(left-corner and right-corner) that are on the same row simultaneously (like running and firing at the same time)? Are games with on-screen controls like these playable on the Desire?

I believe gameloft now offers a 24Hr trial before purchase. It would be great if you can test the multi-touch issue and also a mini review on how these HD games look and run on the Desire


----------



## brainstorm87 (Aug 30, 2010)

@ anandchawla, webwizzy : Friends, I'm having the same problem.
I contacted the dealer. He said HTC Desire and HD2 seem to have this problem, and it's with all of them. I asked him what's the way out, as this phone has cost me a fortune, he said there's not a need to worry, as this is just a minor problem, and nothing serious.

What's your opinion guys?
@anandchawla : Have you got your phone replaced? Is the "white spots" problem still there?


----------



## drumster (Aug 30, 2010)

I have no white spots problem on my HTC Desire... or maybe its so little that its not even noticeable. Please try to understand that every LCD has some kind of inconsistencies (extremely minute and can only be viewed at a certain angle). Even your laptop screen would have these so-called white-spots. Now I am in no way justifying them, but all I am saying is that its something that is unpredictable, even if they replace the phone, you might have some other spots in a different area. These are NOT visible while using the phone normally. So i would say that there is not reason to get worked up about them.


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ What he said.. I saw the pics.. And don't even notice anything out of the ordinary..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> That sounds like a decent battery life.. and it should get slightly better with a few charge cycles.
> 
> Basically the multi-touch problem when both the fingers are along the same line on an axis. Some have reported that you cannot press two buttons that are on the same line simultaneously.. For ex: 3D games... they have the movement controls on the bottom left.. and fire/action buttons on the bottom right.. See a sample screenshot attached..
> 
> ...



I am not in to mobile gaming actually (PSP for that) so its hardly a concern for me, however just for testing purpose I can try that out. Which game do you want me to test with. If its a DEMO send me the direct link to download (if possible)



brainstorm87 said:


> @ anandchawla, webwizzy : Friends, I'm having the same problem.
> I contacted the dealer. He said HTC Desire and HD2 seem to have this problem, and it's with all of them. I asked him what's the way out, as this phone has cost me a fortune, he said there's not a need to worry, as this is just a minor problem, and nothing serious.
> 
> What's your opinion guys?
> @anandchawla : Have you got your phone replaced? Is the "white spots" problem still there?





drumster said:


> I have no white spots problem on my HTC Desire... or maybe its so little that its not even noticeable. Please try to understand that every LCD has some kind of inconsistencies (extremely minute and can only be viewed at a certain angle). Even your laptop screen would have these so-called white-spots. Now I am in no way justifying them, but all I am saying is that its something that is unpredictable, even if they replace the phone, you might have some other spots in a different area. These are NOT visible while using the phone normally. So i would say that there is not reason to get worked up about them.



It actually is not a thing to worry about ...... as *drumster *said, mninor inconsistencies can be there, in this case I was not able to spot that white dot TILL the time *@anand* mentioned, its very faint and pretty hard to spot, that too from an acute angle. I think its hardly anything we should make a hue and cry out of it ......


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I am not in to mobile gaming actually (PSP for that) so its hardly a concern for me, however just for testing purpose I can try that out. Which game do you want me to test with. If its a DEMO send me the direct link to download (if possible)


It'll be great if you can try...

you can find it here: Gameloft-Android

And you can click "Free Trial". On entering your mobile no, you should get the link to download. I think it might download a lot of data. Needs to be connected on WiFi. You can try Hero of sparta..

Basically you need to see if you can do two actions at the same time by pressing two buttons on the same line. say pressing a direction and control button at the same time..

And do let us know how the games work (and look)... maybe the desire can replace your psp


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ Ok downloading Assassins Creed and Asphalt 5. I think Assassins Creed should provide a good platform to test the multi touch thingi .....

BTW .. Nothing can replace PSP, except PSP itself


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ Ok downloading Assassins Creed and Asphalt 5. I think Assassins Creed should provide a good platform to test the multi touch thingi .....
> 
> BTW .. Nothing can replace PSP, except PSP itself


Dunno! But games are pretty darn awesome on my phone! YouTube - Nova - Samsung Galaxy S.mov


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

Well downloaded Assassins creed and trust be boys i DID NOT find any problem with the touch, infact I am surprised how accurately controls have been developer considering touch screen, the sensitivity is awsome .......

On the left we have navigation control and on the right we have jump, sword light attack and sword heavy attack exactly in the same line of the navigation circle. And I had no trouble using the navigation and the attack. 

However I noticed the phone gets really hot at the back while playing the Game, I dont know if that is normal or common ...

just out of curiosity, *@Pid,* the Gameloft link you provided only has like 10 demo games to try, where can I find more of them ,......

BTW Nova looks same on HTC Desire ....... 

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=ozHPKcHKqtg&feature=related


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Well downloaded Assassins creed and trust be boys i DID NOT find any problem with the touch, infact I am surprised how accurately controls have been developer considering touch screen, the sensitivity is awsome .......
> 
> On the left we have navigation control and on the right we have jump, sword light attack and sword heavy attack exactly in the same line of the navigation circle. And I had no trouble using the navigation and the attack.
> 
> ...


Thanks for trying sam9s  Great to know it does not affect the gaming. Maybe the problem occurs when they are very close to each other on the same axis. But such scenarios will not occur 99.9% of the time... so nothing to worry I guess 

hmmm...Phone getting hot.. now that's something to think of..

BTW, gameloft have so far only 10HD games for android...maybe they'll make more soon... I think those are time trial.. so dont download them all together.. download one by one so that you'll have more time to play each one of them....

Still keeping the same take on PSP??


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> BTW Nova looks same on HTC Desire .......
> 
> YouTube - N.O.V.A. - HTC Desire by www.HTC-DEV.com - Zepiii


No way! There is a lot of stuttering and no anti-aliasing present at all 

P.S.: I've played Nova on SGS and Desire side by side


----------



## webwizzy (Aug 30, 2010)

ALRIGHT.... so finally I'm bending towards Samsung Wave over HTC Desire.

Reasons below:

1. Wave is 10,000 Rupees cheaper than Desire.
2. Metallic body and slim, sleek design.
3. 3.3" is not too small. The max I would like to handle is the 3.7" of Desire, and 3.3" is just fine for me.
4. Super AMOLED display in Wave, Super LCD in Desire. Many people say Super AMOLED is superior, so yayy.
5. Wifi b/g/n in Wave, b/g in Desire.
6. Bluetooth 3.0 in Wave, 2.1 in Desire.
7. Front camera in Wave.
8. Can record 720p HD vids at 30fps, Desire records 720p (in Froyo) at not more than 24fps (the max I've heard).
9. 1500mah battery in Wave, 1400mah in Desire.
10. The processor is A4 1Ghz in Wave, 1Ghz Snapdragon in Desire. So, yeah same.
11. RAM is 512mb in Wave, 576mb in Desire. yeah Desire wins but I won't miss that 64mb.

So, the hardware is clearly the best in class in Wave. The latest Wifi, latest Bluetooth, larger battery, 720p vids @ 30fps, front cam, S-AMOLED, and THE PRICE at 17,500/- are definitely turning me on. I wonder how I never checked out the specs/price of wave before.

The only not-so-good thing in Wave is the all-new Samsung's Bada OS. But, I've been reading a lot of positive reviews over it, although not on par with other OS's but definitely has a lot of scope of improvement. The ease of use and speed has been appreciated at a lot of places and its only going to get better (hope so).

Although I'll miss Android, but I've never been an Android user so I guess I won't miss it that much lol. 
Also, Android port to Wave is in the works. Hope it'll make it some day. If not, I can live without it.


Go Waveeeeee....... looks like me and my two friends (one of them thinks Galaxy S is the latest iPhone, and he even argues about it lol) all are getting Wave now. So 3 Wave's tomorrow, expecting one hell of a deal lol... yayyyy


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

^^ I think what I'm about to say will seal the deal for you!

XDA people are working on an Android port for Wave!  So yea, pretty soon you should be able to run Android on the Wave


----------



## sakumar79 (Aug 30, 2010)

I have recently (less than a week ago) purchased the wave... Got it for effectively 17.1k...

Plusses: Good multimedia phone as you already know, SuperAMOLED screen and great battery life(not yet tested much)... NFS Shift is available for free now...

Minor Issues to know: 
1. The interface with PC (KIES) is not working properly... Not detecting the cell... I havent had the time to sort out the problem, but have updated it to no avail - checked on both my PC and my laptop... Could be a one-off problem though... However, I can browse with Wifi on Samsung Apps directly from cell thru the PC network+router...

2. Music player did not seem to include a shuffle and repeat option... Have to hunt for it... Also, there does not seem to be a dedicated hardware key for the music player, only for the camera...

3. In direct sunlight, even the SuperAMOLED screen was not easy to read

4. Yet to master the menu and widgets customisation, but it is not very easy (there are 3 menu pages and it is slightly difficult to move a menu item from one page to another... also, i am unable to find a way to make a menu item into a shortcut on the main screen)...

5. Importing contacts data from my SIM seems to have screwed up the list (names getting cut, first name and last names seem to have interchanged) a bit... 

6. Unable to assign songs I have loaded on my card as ringtone...

7. I got 2 GB card free and about 500 MB only of the 1.5 GB internal memory is for our usage... This is likely to be totally insufficient and I traded my 2 GB card for a 8 GB card but it did not go for even half its value...

As you can see, they are minor issues but if they are likely to affect you, you can ask the dealer to clarify... If you get solution for one or more of the above issues, please let me know too...

Arun


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

sakumar79 said:


> 3. In direct sunlight, even the SuperAMOLED screen was not easy to read


Are you sure you were on full brightness? On full brightness, my screen is 100% visible in direct sunlight!

P.S.: Please create another thread for wave.. Let this one be for Desire..


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

*@Webwizzy* ....... WAVE rocks ... BADA Sucks .... your take ....
You do not have GMaps on wave BTW plus quite a few essentials apps cannt be installed like Fring and all ......

My friend went bonkers when he saw Wave for the first time, but slowly his excitement subsided when he came to know the BADA shortcomings .......
BADA is still in its very infancy stage, risky to invest


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@Webwizzy* ....... WAVE rocks ... BADA Sucks .... your take ....
> You do not have GMaps on wave BTW plus quite a few essentials apps cannt be installed like Fring and all ......
> 
> My friend went bonkers when he saw Wave for the first time, but slowly his excitement subsided when he came to know the BADA shortcomings .......
> BADA is still in its very infancy stage, risky to invest


Hmm.. Yeah.. BADA does suck right now.. Lets see what Samsung is able to make of Bada.. I am not very hopeful, but Samsung is investing a LOT in Bada, and they are also trying VERY hard to get developers interested in coding for it.. So it may just turn around and surprise us!

But like I said, I am not very hopeful 

Though the day we get a working Android port for Wave, ALL android phones are gonna be destroyed!

I mean the wave is basically same as Galaxy S! And it retails for 17k!


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> Still keeping the same take on PSP??



Yes absolutely, yes graphics are good, but so are in PSP as well, despict of having a less powerful processor, but the device is specifically made for gaming and so is enhanced that way. Plus the PS like controls, hardware buttons, 4.7" screen makes its a far enjoyable experience, not to forget gazillions of titles available for the same. Recently I played "Resistance 2" on it and thoroughly enjoyed. FIFA, World Snooker Champion ship, Virtual tennis..... all are one of my best games on PSP. I can pass hours n hours on it without feeling fatigue. Which is not necessarily possible with a mobile .....


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 30, 2010)

^ I know a mobile cannot replace a PSP easily 

This 2 player Air hockey game might pose more of a problem..

Air Hockey - Multi Touch

And can you test divx playback on RockPlayer if you dont mind. Playback of DVD avi rips and maybe a 720p file please


----------



## kalpik (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, the best thing to test the multitouch bug is to install multitouch visible test (Multitouch Visible Test - Android app on AppBrain), and try to do this: Is multitouch broken on the Nexus One? Sort of… – Android and Me


----------



## sam9s (Aug 30, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> ^ I know a mobile cannot replace a PSP easily
> 
> This 2 player Air hockey game might pose more of a problem..
> 
> ...



yes it does shows a problem when two fingers are brought too close, otherwise its ok ..... AFA fingues are apart things are fine, when brought too close together, things are messed .... 

Well I am not sure how much of this is gonna impact in real life situation, except maybe gaming, but that too I guess would be rare .......

Will try to test the Divx playback as well ..... "Rocker Player" is it the best out there for divx playback ..... and do you know the divx profile that would play on this phone ....... ??


----------



## kalpik (Aug 31, 2010)

Duplicate IDs not allowed on the forum.

P.S.: Your posts (here and on the feedback thread) have not been physically deleted, so they are still available for any MOD or Admin to see.

YAY! And my post count increases again! Ill get goodies once I touch 5000 posts .............. NOT!


----------



## pid 0 (Aug 31, 2010)

sam9s said:


> yes it does shows a problem when two fingers are brought too close, otherwise its ok ..... AFA fingues are apart things are fine, when brought too close together, things are messed ....
> 
> Well I am not sure how much of this is gonna impact in real life situation, except maybe gaming, but that too I guess would be rare .......


Yes, they are pretty rare situations...


> Will try to test the Divx playback as well ..... "Rocker Player" is it the best out there for divx playback ..... and do you know the divx profile that would play on this phone ....... ??


I dont know what profiles RockPlayer supports. It's specs list everything, but no idea how well it actually plays on the device. Would be great if you can test different profiles (with different .avi and .mkv), it also supports subtitles..would be great if you can test that too. hope I'm not asking too much 

Came across this article. A bit of OT, but thought it will be useful to us..
Cyanogen demonstrates quadrants flaws


----------



## amitabhishek (Aug 31, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> Came across this article. A bit of OT, but thought it will be useful to us..
> Cyanogen demonstrates quadrants flaws



Thanks! Good Share!. It shows that Samsung has fscked up nicely with the so called RFS. 

I will stay away from Quadrant scores.


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> Yes, they are pretty rare situations...
> 
> I dont know what profiles RockPlayer supports. It's specs list everything, but no idea how well it actually plays on the device. Would be great if you can test different profiles (with different .avi and .mkv), it also supports subtitles..would be great if you can test that too. hope I'm not asking too much
> 
> ...



Thats a really good share, thank you for bringing this up ..... isnt this the same score that was shared a few pages back to boast GS scores ... 

I will test the divx playback and report ...... no issues.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Aug 31, 2010)

Yea.Samsung rolls out "official" updates to "de-warrantize" phones. XD Epic.  XD


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2010)

Android users....., I am trying to find a way to save SMS in my own custom created folders, and I am having a hell of a time finding a way for that. I mean there are zillions of ways to take a backup on to your SD card or Gmail account but non to just create my own folder and save the SMS .....
Anyway out there ... ???


----------



## kalpik (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm.. Tried Handcent? It is DE FACTO SMS app on android.. Everyone uses it, and it has EVERYTHING you will ever need SMS wise 

---------- Post added at 10:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 PM ----------

I got AWESOME news for you Desire people 

2.2 Update official for India! HTC releases Android 2.2 update for 'HTC Desire' in India | Androidos.in

Now where's my treat?


----------



## sam9s (Aug 31, 2010)

^^Handcent does not let you custom folders to save your SMS. I dont need anything except to save my SMSs under my custom folders ........... Strange with such huge customization Android does not have this facility, and on the top of that no developer has created any application for the same. I was able to find one for my images, pretty cool, but nothing for SMS.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 1, 2010)

No reaction to the 2.2 news?


----------



## drumster (Sep 1, 2010)

2.2 is here  Kalpik beat me to it  I am waiting to get to a wifi spot to update my phone. meanwhile if anyone has applied the Froyo update then do let us know your reactions....

---------- Post added at 04:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:37 PM ----------

I think its time to change the title of this thread to Official HTC Desire thread...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 1, 2010)

^^ I doubt a rooted phone will take the official 2.2 update ..... So I am not that excited ...... as loading a Custom ROM is something I am a bit skeptical to do ......

BTW I am still searching to that "way" to create custom folders to save my SMS ....


----------



## darksideofchand (Sep 2, 2010)

Am yet to get the notification for the Froyo update. The release is (pleasantly) faster than expected!


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2010)

drumster said:


> [/COLOR]I think its time to change the title of this thread to Official HTC Desire thread...



No a bad idea,.....I guess I now have played around this phone enough to share any setting/customization one might need or share ...... searched gazillions markets for the perfect app I might need ..... so yea we all can use this thread for the same ....


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2010)

Android Users .... I found this Beautiful Clock/Weather widget, its paid buy worth every penny, its called * Beautiful Widget* and its got tons of setting and more than 100 skins to try for, worth a try ....

Check out my latest Home screen....

*img825.imageshack.us/img825/9146/screenshot2g.png


----------



## darksideofchand (Sep 2, 2010)

Got the update for Froyo! It was not an automated notification, but checked for updates through "About Phone" and got the update. It's a fairly large download (close to some 93MB). So, enabled the download and went off to sleep and installed it in the morning. The installation itself was a breeze. Haven't explored much to comment on the new features or the much talked about performance boost yet. Only visible change being some improvements in the Messages application. Will update with any marked improvements in other areas after playing around during the day.


----------



## drumster (Sep 2, 2010)

For a complete list of Froyo features on Desire you guys can check this one out:

New features of FroYo summarized! [Updated: Aug 06, 2010 @ 17:30] - xda-developers

I can already see an improvement in Battery life on my phone.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 2, 2010)

@Sam, that's a paid application


----------



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @Sam, that's a paid application


Yes, but IMO THE BEST app on Android! Worth buying man! Just a few bucks!


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 2, 2010)

How did you buy a paid application?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> How did you buy a paid application?


Use MarketAccess! MarketAccess [AMIP now playing]


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 2, 2010)

My bad! What I meant was the payment part? How did the OP pay?


----------



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> My bad! What I meant was the payment part? How did the OP pay?


Just add your CC to Google Checkout (from PC), and then you can buy from phone


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> @Sam, that's a paid application



Yes its paid but trust me its a worth download and its not like very high priced, I bought it for 100 Yen, which is like 60INR, so big deal. 



amitabhishek said:


> How did you buy a paid application?



By Using MarketAccess and opening an account with Google Checkout, i was hoping for a paypal transaction but since its Android, Google's gonna push his services more, so the only option was through GC, and no Paypal.......but its easy just register your CC with GC and thats it ....... when you click buy it asks you to confirm the order and thats it, You get a receipt with complete details of the product purchased in you Gmail account ...

---------- Post added at 04:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:13 PM ----------

About update, yea I can see that too in my phone, ...... but I am sure the moment I update I am gonna loose the Root access ........ anybody can point me to a working good rooting the official Froyo 2.2 guide for Desire ...... though I am knocking the Doors of uncle Google as well ........


----------



## webwizzy (Sep 2, 2010)

edited: to post in new thread instead.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2010)

Like I said before, please open another thread for wave.. Not related to this topic.


----------



## drumster (Sep 2, 2010)

Exactly! Why post wave stuff here?! Kalpik you really need to rename this thread to HTC Desire OWners discussion, because that is what is happening in this thread now.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 2, 2010)

drumster said:


> Exactly! Why post wave stuff here?! Kalpik you really need to rename this thread to HTC Desire OWners discussion, because that is what is happening in this thread now.


Done 

10char


----------



## sam9s (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea lets keep this for Desire or for Android as well for that matter ...... Anychance of changing the title to "Official Desire Thread"

*@Webwizzy* .... you are out of our club .... infact way out as you neither have a Desire/GS nor Android! ......  

BTW about to update 2.2 and re-root as I got couple if worthy links (Jai Google Uncle)


----------



## webwizzy (Sep 3, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *@Webwizzy* .... you are out of our club .... infact way out as you neither have a Desire/GS not Android! ......



haha yeah.. thats why I'm thinking of starting my own "The Wave" club.


----------



## drumster (Sep 3, 2010)

This is just an FYI post. I had some issues of GPRS connection dropping after the Froyo update (was not happening before that). I searched around and found the following solution on xda-forums. Posting the same here. What is strange is that this solution has been posted on July 15th, when the Official froyo patch was not released. So maybe some people were having issues before this as well. Anyway, my problem has been fixed for the time being, so if any of you have this problem then u can use this solution.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> MacBryce
> 15th July 2010, 08:47 PM
> Seem to have fixed this issue on my phone.
> 
> ...


----------



## webwizzy (Sep 3, 2010)

Desire Tough Cases are finally available guys..
HTC Desire Cases, Covers, Skins by Case-mate

Expensive, but worth it..


----------



## sam9s (Sep 3, 2010)

Well I went for 2.2 OTA update and have lost the root access, but the problem (so called) is that my bootloader is also updated to 0.90 and now I can not find a guide that explains how to root 2.2 with 0.90 Bootloader ....... all are 0.80 ;....  .. damm

Still searching ...


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 4, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Well I went for 2.2 OTA update and have lost the root access, but the problem (so called) is that my bootloader is also updated to 0.90 and now I can not find a guide that explains how to root 2.2 with 0.90 Bootloader ....... all are 0.80 ;....  .. damm
> 
> Still searching ...



I dont think you have a root method for the OTA froyo for desire. The only way is to downgrade to 2.1, and then apply an already rooted official 2.2 rom...load it like you load a custom rom..

Or you need to wait until unrevoked or someone else comes up with a way to root the rom.. but until then no market access. 
Edit: If you are willing to take that route, you can check this out...
[HOWTO] Downgrade Froyo (2.2) to Stock 2.1 (ANY HBOOT | WIN/LINUX/MAC | ROOT)

Google is so tight lipped about why they are not allowing paid app access to so many countries. Developers and users are wanting it badly, but google does not seem to mind..


----------



## kalpik (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually I heard Desire is a NAND locked device.. So there can never be a "FULL" root for it


----------



## sam9s (Sep 4, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> I dont think you have a root method for the OTA froyo for desire. The only way is to downgrade to 2.1, and then apply an already rooted official 2.2 rom...load it like you load a custom rom..
> 
> Or you need to wait until unrevoked or someone else comes up with a way to root the rom.. but until then no market access.
> Edit: If you are willing to take that route, you can check this out...
> ...



Yea I have gone through that site like a holy grail, and yes you are right no way to root stock froyo yet ..... key word is _yet _......, but I think the apps I bought when I was running on 2.1 shold work on 2.2 as well, after all I bought them, so If I am able to install those paid apps I bought on 2.2 I am ok continuing with it as, I almost have all the apps I wanted ........ so I can pass the time untill 2.2 root comes out ( it does what ever lock/stock company developes) .......


----------



## darksideofchand (Sep 5, 2010)

Anyone got a good oil resistant screen guard for desire? went to croma but found none that fits desire. Any suggestions?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2010)

Yea I have that, but I was able to get from my local store itself ........ Got it for 250 ...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2010)

Guys I am in a big fix .... I just love 2.2, but it cannot be rooted yet .... and Titanium backup runs only on rooted phones, so I can'nt even restore my apps and settings....damm .. and I do not want to roll back to 2.1  ..... as in 2.1 you cant install apps to your mem card ....... confused.....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 5, 2010)

@sam9s yes you can. Roll back to 2.1. Root your phone and use apps2sd.apk to trasfer apps to your memory card. Works way better than the inbuilt option.


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Guys I am in a big fix .... I just love 2.2, but it cannot be rooted yet .... and Titanium backup runs only on rooted phones, so I can'nt even restore my apps and settings....damm .. and I do not want to roll back to 2.1  ..... as in 2.1 you cant install apps to your mem card ....... confused.....



Rollback to 2.1, and install a pre-rooted *official* rom. It's as good as stock but with root. You already went a step ahead and rooted. Now take one more step and you got what you want 

Edit: Can you restore settings across 2.1/2.2 with titanium backup?? meaning can you save settings in 2.1 and restore it without any problems in 2.2? And does it need root to even if i want to do only restore and not backup?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 5, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> Rollback to 2.1, and install a pre-rooted *official* rom. It's as good as stock but with root. You already went a step ahead and rooted. Now take one more step and you got what you want
> 
> Edit: Can you restore settings across 2.1/2.2 with titanium backup?? meaning can you save settings in 2.1 and restore it without any problems in 2.2? And does it need root to even if i want to do only restore and not backup?



I dont want to roll back to 2.1, thats the problem and also I am a bit skeptical to load any custom ROM, as I was not at all satisfied when I loaded MoDaCo rom, and thats why I decided to get official 2.2 rather then custom 2.2.

So I rolled back to 2.1 and got an official 2.2 upgrade ... and yes we can restore setting across 2.1 and 2.2 using Titanium but the phone must be rooted ..... which you cant with official 2.2 (yet). The titanium wont even install on official 2.2 .......

I am still searching for an alternative ....... I simply do not want to roll back ... and load custom ROM, I already did that with a horrible phone stability issue ...


----------



## drumster (Sep 5, 2010)

darksideofchand said:


> Anyone got a good oil resistant screen guard for desire? went to croma but found none that fits desire. Any suggestions?



I have been looking for a Cover and Scratchguard for my Desire too. If any of you find anything in bombay, please post it on this thread. It'll be helpful to everyone.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 5, 2010)

For scratchguard, try this: HTC Desire Covers | Screen Protector,Cases,Full-Body Invisible Shield,Skin | GadgetShieldz

I'm using the same thing on my Galaxy S, and it is AWESOME! Only 7 USD and next day delivery (ships from chennai)


----------



## drumster (Sep 5, 2010)

Damn! I just ordered from ebay 5 minutes before ur message. Anyway will try the ebay one, its cheap (199/-). If that doesnt work well then I'll order from this one. Thanks.


----------



## kalpik (Sep 5, 2010)

Oh, this is FULL body protection! Even covers the back! So this ain't all that expensive! And its the same as Zagg.


----------



## drumster (Sep 5, 2010)

So now that the scratchguard is taken care off, any suggestions on Carry-cases? I am not looking at hard cover (that someone else posted earlier), But I am looking for regular leather (or artificial leather) slide-in pouches. Didnt find any on eBay. Any suggestions?


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 5, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I am still searching for an alternative ....... I simply do not want to roll back ... and load custom ROM, I already did that with a horrible phone stability issue ...



I understand... modaco and many others are customized roms which includes root. But I think there are roms out there which takes the official 2.2 rom add the root access and have no other modifications. They should be as good as official but with root.

I think that is the only option you have at the moment if you want to access paid apps......


----------



## sam9s (Sep 6, 2010)

^^ yea i was reading this thread ... 

[ROM] [04/09] Pre-rooted Stock Froyo (2.10.405.2) - xda-developers

The latest rooted official 2.2, seems stable, but still people do repost nitty bugs here and there, and that seems to give me creeps. The OTS 2.2 I am running is absolute stable in all departments and seriously very fast ...... 

Also I dont seem to understand one thing, when developers have an Official rooted 2.2, why can we have the procedure to root the OTA official 2.2, after all their ROM is based on the same official 2.2 ...... need to dig more in to this ..... 

I wish they bring out the prodecure to root 0.93 bootloader .....


----------



## HellwratH (Sep 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> *Yuuhooooo*  .... Rooted the phone, but did not install the custome ROM as I didnt need that...... Market Enabler worked and now I can see the paid applications in the market, however I still would love to have an option to search something like Top paid applications, which I still cant in the default market .........
> 
> M working ....



I think Market Access will give you that option of seeing top paid apps. I get it on my SGS, so may be you can give that a try as well.

The other way of doing it is, using a US sim card which you might have got with your iPhone .


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 6, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Also I dont seem to understand one thing, when developers have an Official rooted 2.2, why can we have the procedure to root the OTA official 2.2, after all their ROM is based on the same official 2.2 ...... need to dig more in to this .....



Not necessarily. Sometime they download source code from AOSP project and compile for the target device. At least Cyanogen team does that. Also remember if you root your existing ROM. Any OTA update that HTC pushes will not work on your phone.

Download a nandroid backup tool (Amon_RA or Cyanogen) for Desire/Nexus One. Perform the backup of your existing OEM ROM. Save it safely somewhere. Flash the new ROM that you want to test. Flashing a new (XDA) ROM will automatically give you root access. If you like it stick with it or revert to your original ROM. Simple.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 6, 2010)

HellwratH said:


> I think Market Access will give you that option of seeing top paid apps. I get it on my SGS, so may be you can give that a try as well.
> 
> The other way of doing it is, using a US sim card which you might have got with your iPhone .



Yea it did when I had rooted 2.1 ..... now I am with 2.2 ...... waiting for it to be rooted ...

And I did get a sim with my iPhone, but I dont seem to remember what I did with it ... 



amitabhishek said:


> Not necessarily. Sometime they download source code from AOSP project and compile for the target device. At least Cyanogen team does that. Also remember if you root your existing ROM. Any OTA update that HTC pushes will not work on your phone.
> 
> Download a nandroid backup tool (Amon_RA or Cyanogen) for Desire/Nexus One. Perform the backup of your existing OEM ROM. Save it safely somewhere. Flash the new ROM that you want to test. Flashing a new (XDA) ROM will automatically give you root access. If you like it stick with it or revert to your original ROM. Simple.



Yes I did that nandroid backup before trying out the customs and rooted 2.2 roms ...... in all the experiment my Stock official 2.1 ROM was always with me ...... that is why I was able to roll back and install OTA 2.2 ...... I love OTA 2.2, even more than rooted 2.2, simply because its the most stable rom, other sometime provided problems in few departments ........ The only thing I miss is the *MarketAccess, Titanium back up and AutoKiller*, all these work on rooted phones .....

I hope they bring out the way to root OTA 2.2 with Bootloader 0.93,..... they should actually ....

*Guys with Desire and OTA 2.2 ...... listen to this *

Though 2.2 offeres to install the apps to SD card ... there are certain limitations.......like 

1. The apps are not actually installed on SD, they are installed on internal mem and we have to manually go and move the app to SD card ..

2. Unlike apps2sd+ on rooted phone, the apps are not installed directly to the SD card as I said we have to move the apps from internal mem to SD card .....

3. And the most irritating NOT ALL apps can be moved to SD...... infact I'd say only 40% of current apps can be moved to SD ....

*SOLUTION ::*:

1. Install an apps called *app 2 sd* this application would list all the apps that can be moved to SD card and you can move them in one go ....

BUT

2. The best solution is through Android SDK. Script the OS to install the apps directly to SD card, this can be dont in the following manner ....


1. First enable USB debugging on your Android device from _Settings > Applications > Development > USB debugging._

2. Now download and install the Android SDK on your computer from *Android SDK | Android Developers*. Once you’ve downloaded and extracted the package to the folder of your choice, run SDK Setup.exe and click on *Available Package*s to the left. If you get an error message at this point, enable _“Force *…”_ in the Settings and refresh the available package list. From the list, select “Usb Driver package”, click on the Install present at bottom right corner and complete the procedure.

*FOR WINDOWS XP*

3. Make sure you phone is set to "Charge Only" ....Connect your phone to your computer with a USB-cable. Your OS should prompt you to install new drivers. Choose to install them from the *android-sdk-windows/usb_driver folder*, you will find this folder where you extracted SDK in step 2. 

*FOR WINDOWS 7/VISTA*

3. Download and install HTC Sync from HTC India site. Make sure you phone is set to Sync via HTC Sync. Connect the phone to your computer with a USB cable. 

4. Next, go to run and then type CMD to get the command prompt, navigate to the *Android-SDK-windows\tools* folder. Thats the same location where you extracted the SDK in step 2. 

5. In the Android-SDK-windows\tools folder, type the following commands ...
Assuming that you extracted the SDK in D: drive root

*
D:\android-sdk-windows\tools>adb devices*

you will get a serial number starting with "H", then type

*adb shell                                <<You will get the UNIX $ prompt>>
$ pm setInstallLocation 2
$exit*

6. To switch back to storing software on the internal memory, enter adb shell pm setInstallLocation 0.


and thats it, from now what ever apps you install, it would go straight to SD card ......

_PS :: It might be possible that some apps might still not be moved to SD, so its recommended from time to time to check and see if all the apps HAVE moved ... _


Source :: How to Install Apps to the SD Card by Default on Android 2.2 Froyo | larsa | Androinica


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 7, 2010)

^^Good share.

However some apps. are better off running from internal memory. For e.g. ADW launcher, any keyboard app (such as swype or HTC_IME), task killers, etc . Also every SD card (even class 6) comes with finite number of read and write cycles. So every time an SD card is accessed its life actually comes down.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 7, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> ^^Good share.
> 
> However some apps. are better off running from internal memory. For e.g. ADW launcher, any keyboard app (such as swype or HTC_IME), task killers, etc . Also every SD card (even class 6) comes with finite number of read and write cycles. So every time an SD card is accessed its life actually comes down.



Yep you are right, Infact I noticed something, the live wallpapers, if you move then to SD card and then connect you phone to PC as a diskdrive, they stop working, till the time you unmount your phone from the PC ..... 

Coming to that class 6 SD card, any idea how can we check if the card is class 6, I have an 8GB SDHC card, but I can't find anywhere written on it what class it is ........ ......


----------



## kalpik (Sep 7, 2010)

If class is not written, most probably its class 2.


----------



## amitabhishek (Sep 7, 2010)

Class of the card is normally mentioned on it. 

*img205.imageshack.us/img205/5605/rpsdq04ge1kadditionalwe.jpg


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 7, 2010)

sam9s said:


> I wish they bring out the prodecure to root 0.93 bootloader .....



Check out this thread if you have not yet...
There seems to be a breakthrough with the NAND lock and I guess they managed to find a way to NAND unlock fully.

Check Post #32 - Looks like there might be support for rooting hboot 0.93

And looks like Unrevoked 3.2 is on the works, which might provide root support for 0.92 hboot - here - Oops looks like they released and pulled it cos of some issues. It should be out soon enough...


----------



## sam9s (Sep 7, 2010)

^^ Yep you are right .... seems like we are about to get there ....... I was reading the same thread and decided to share it here when I saw you already have ......good to see people with the same interest .... 

[ROOT] unrEVOked 3.2: one-click root for GSM & CDMA Desire - xda-developers

PS :: Also the card I have 8GB SDHC, class is not written on it ...... so I will assume its Class 2, or maybe there is some other way of finding that out ..... I will anyhow buy an 8GB Kingston Class 6 card soon ...... 720p videos seems to run much smoother off a class 6 card than a class 2 ....


----------



## kalpik (Sep 7, 2010)

There is an AWESOME deal for MicroSD cards on techenclave!

[GO] Patriot Class 10 Micro SD / Class 10 SD HC / 200X Boost Pendrives !!!

*Class 10* Patriot card.. Also even if you don't buy this, don't EVER buy a Kingston Card.. They truly suck! Think of nothing less than Sandisk.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2010)

Check This out guys very interesting ....... 

strazzere.com  Blog Archive  Android Market DRM busted < 12 hrs!

Wish I was proficient in UNIX....


----------



## kalpik (Sep 8, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Check This out guys very interesting .......
> 
> strazzere.com  Blog Archive  Android Market DRM busted < 12 hrs!
> 
> Wish I was proficient in UNIX....


Yes, anti-piracy measures are VERY poor on Android.. That's one reason why there arn't so many polished apps on the platform


----------



## sam9s (Sep 8, 2010)

I tried that *pull* method to extract the application from phone mem, but it  seems we need super user access to PULL the application.

EDIT :: The good new is the latest rooting by revoke will not only root bootloader 0.93 but also provide us with superuser access ......


----------



## drumster (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay, so I bought the screen protector from Ebay and I spent nearly one hour trying to put it on and must have tried atleast 100 times. It is IMPOSSIBLE to apply without a thousand air bubbles in between. In the end I got so frustrated that I threw away the screen protector. I ended up wasting 200 Rs. *www.drumster.net/images/finger.gif


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 12, 2010)

tell the shopkeeper to apply the screen protector...it is a safe bet...they apply correctly


----------



## sam9s (Sep 14, 2010)

Guys ..... tell me something ..... I dont know if its a problem is with me or its a generic ......

The problem is I can not keep different wallpapers along different "Home replacement" application, I have tried like 4,5 home replacement apps like aHome, Launcher Pro, GDE, Open Home, AWD etc. Everything works great, except I CANNOT keep different wallpapers across two home replacement apps. If I change a wallpaper in one HR app it changes in all, which is frustrating ........I mean HR apps are suppose to give you an entirely new desktop to work with, and with the wall paper same it does not give you that feel ........has anybody else tried home replacement and faced similar deal .....

*@Sujoyp* ...... you should have gone to some local phone shop, they know how to fit the screen protector ......

Guys ...... if anyone has noticed, taking screenshot of your phone, without rooting is impossible, well atleast untill I stunbled upon this article ...... as you must be knowing I am not rooted yet, as I am still waiting for 2.2 OTA to be rooted so my screenshot application stopped working and I was looking to find a way to capture screen shots for my phone, when I got this article .....

Taking screenshots on an Android-based phone

it uses same technique of using the Android SDK which I shared with you, couple of pages back (for getting apps installed on SD). You just have to plug in the phone with USB debugging mode enabled (assuming you already have installed the drives if you had tried the previous tut) go to tools folder, double click DDMS file, which would open a window (you might need to do this twice it you receive some error in the first go), select the phone from the left widow (starts with H) . Press CTRL-S, that would bring the Device Screen Capture inter-phase showing you the screen that is currently displaying on your device ......thats it you just need to click in save and save the file ..........NEAT!!


----------



## anonymusneo (Sep 14, 2010)

what are the benifits of opendesire rom?


----------



## akshat1301 (Sep 19, 2010)

he guys .. thanks for posting the latest stuff about andriod and desire.. though not vry active get a lot of info 

I upgraded my desire to froyo.. and after that i realised that the fm radio is not working anymore.. any solution to this problem ?
Also i dont c any battery improvemnt even after the froyo update

I also wanted to buy a case and screen gaurd.. anyone has ne options  where to buy in bangalore..  havent found newhere and dont want to buy online as it is difficult to put the guard without bubbles


----------



## sam9s (Sep 20, 2010)

GUYS!!!!! OTA 2.2 is finally rooted, and I am back with my titanium backup and market access ....yuuuhoooooo  ....... Unrevoked released their final version Unrevoked 3 and its for all HBOOT versions and for all screens, meaning you can run on your 2.2 with HBOOT 0.93 with SLCD safely. I did it and it was a piece of cake ........ 

You can get Unrevoked 3 here ....  unrevoked3 recovery reflash tool, v3.21


----------



## sam9s (Sep 20, 2010)

GUYS!!!!! OTA 2.2 is finaly rooted ............. Unrevoked released the final version Unrevoked 3.21 that works on all HBOOTS and all screens, meaning if you have 2.2 OTA with HBOOT 0.93 with SLCD you can use this tool to root your phone safely ............. I have done it and its a piece of cake ....

You can get Unrevoked 3.21 from here .......... unrevoked3 recovery reflash tool, v3.21

Cheers 
Sammy


----------



## pid 0 (Sep 20, 2010)

sam9s said:


> GUYS!!!!! OTA 2.2 is finaly rooted ............. Unrevoked released the final version Unrevoked 3.21 that works on all HBOOTS and all screens, meaning if you have 2.2 OTA with HBOOT 0.93 with SLCD you can use this took to root your phone safely ............. I have done it and its a piece of cake ....
> 
> You can get Unrevoked 3.21 from here .......... unrevoked3 recovery reflash tool, v3.21
> 
> ...



That's great news!! 
I'm on the verge of getting the desire, and htc throws up a teaser with the new htc sense and no word if it will be available for Desire. Mean fellas... 

Now i'm left wondering whether I shld get it or wait for more time


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2010)

pid 0 said:


> That's great news!!
> I'm on the verge of getting the desire, and htc throws up a teaser with the new htc sense and no word if it will be available for Desire. Mean fellas...
> 
> Now i'm left wondering whether I shld get it or wait for more time



Waiting game would never end, in this ever changing world of technology and gaming. There would be something "better" and "new" always around the corner .....

As for the new HTC Sense, officially its not announced for current Desire but XDA developers have wasted no time porting Desire HD ROM on other hardware ......... The ROM got dumped few days ago courtesy XDA member *dealer75 *... though its for development currently but we can soon expect the public release.......  .......waiting might not be a good option ...


----------



## Kvishal (Sep 21, 2010)

Can anyone please help me with where can I see a Demo, like a working piece of HTC-Desire in Mumbai. None of the Cromas have it So please dont tell me Croma I have already checked it.


----------



## sam9s (Sep 21, 2010)

^^ You wont get a working piece of Desire on demo for sure, heck even GS has only its working replica on stand ..... the only way is if any of your friend has it, or rip youtube, by watching almost every video for Desire (atleast thats what I did)


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 22, 2010)

sam9s said:


> ^^ You wont get a working piece of Desire on demo for sure, heck even GS has only its working replica on stand ..... the only way is if any of your friend has it, or rip youtube, by watching almost every video for Desire (atleast thats what I did)


 
So, the GS'es available in Samsung official stores aren't genuine?


----------



## gagan007 (Sep 22, 2010)

hehehe dude you are so funny...what sam9s was trying to say that u won't get an original GS handset as demo piece...for you to play around before buying an original one..


----------



## drumster (Sep 22, 2010)

Okay so any views on which are the best custom ROMs for Desire and what additional/ better features they provide over the current HTC Sense? I think I am ready to Root and Customize  

Would appreciate inputs from sam9s who has used the custom ROMs earlier on 2,1


----------



## sam9s (Sep 24, 2010)

Friends ..... The new HCT Sense for Desire HD has been successfully ported to EVO .... and it looks cool, with number of new awsome features, It should not take much before its successfully ported on other HTC devices as well including Desire ......

Check out the a comprehensive review of the new Sense UI with a Youtube video of how the ROM looks on EVO ...

New HTC Desire HD ROM looks Incredible on EVO [ROM Reviews] | andrew | Androinica)



drumster said:


> Okay so any views on which are the best custom ROMs for Desire and what additional/ better features they provide over the current HTC Sense? I think I am ready to Root and Customize
> 
> Would appreciate inputs from sam9s who has used the custom ROMs earlier on 2,1



There is no Best ROM as such. atleast thats what I have experienced. Different ROMs have different advantages, some offer better speed and battery with less features while other offer loads of extra features. Some might not be truly stable with your phone. So its advisable to try out couple of ROMs (after backing up your current one ofcourse) and see which one suits your needs and requirements ....... Head on to *Android Forums* for more details or XDA Developers.com for reviews on different ROMs .......


----------



## anandchawla (Sep 27, 2010)

Should you guys ever need to disassemble your HTC desire.. here's a how to..
YouTube - HTC Desire Disassembly Video

and then if you wish to assemble it again.. 
YouTube - HTC Desire Assembly Video


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 27, 2010)

gagan007 said:


> hehehe dude you are so funny...what sam9s was trying to say that u won't get an original GS handset as demo piece...for you to play around before buying an original one..


 
Sorry, what I meant to ask was whether the demo (not dummy) Samsung Galaxy S pieces, (which I've heard most official Samsung mobile stores have to play around with) were genuine. (I've seen ppl mention in threads that they could)..

I went to a Channel 9 store in Bangalore (Banashankari). Got a few minutes with the Galaxy S set.  It was quite slow. Didn't have swype. Felt very cheap. But, had v.good screen quality. That's why I wanted to know. Also when pressing the capacitive buttons, the vibration felt, ... weird. (It somehow accentuated the perception of poor build quality...)


----------



## sam9s (Sep 27, 2010)

^^ Built quality is definitely not something to talk about for Galaxy. However it isnt slow as such, there are lags at few places but, those usually doesn't prevail during a general inspection on the store ......

But one thing is sure which I have seen during my ownership of Desire, HTC is far ahead in bringing updates and enhancements for its product than Samsung.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Sep 27, 2010)

@sam9s, 
I know. But, the newer firmwares have fixed most of the problems, I've heard. This model, felt really slow. (not at all like u see in videos, it was reaaallly slow). That plus the lack of swype. (which I think even the 1st model released in India is supposed to come equipped with. Only in Korea, the first wave of models didn't have swype installed by default,  I think). 

Kind of made me suspect whether it was the real one.. I agree completely that HTC does provide much better support than Samsung. But, in terms of Hardware (for the price), Samsung seems to be ahead of the curve.


----------



## venkig (Sep 28, 2010)

I thought white spots on the phone was only my device issue. I bought my device on Sep 4 and my friend bought it on Sep 11th from different dealers and we both have the white spot. Well I agree it is a minor defect but WHY LIVE WITH THAT DEFECT ?

Anybody who bought the phone recently within 2 months got the defect ? I am guessing it is the new SLCD problem. Can people actually confirm this. 

If they bought the phone newly even though the box say it is AMOLED it'll be a SLCD screen. Can people report back here if they are having this issue and also did anybody get a replacement which doesn't have the white spot issue ?


----------



## sam9s (Sep 30, 2010)

^^ Arrrr I almost forgot this update, my brother also bought HTC Desire and it seems his phone does not have those white spots, atleast I couldn't find one. He bought the phone from Sec 18 Noida about 20 days back ......... I completely forgot to report this update ........ so it not "every" phone that has it. I guess it was in the first lot that landed the north India......I dont know ..... Anyway I am no much bothered with it neither do I feel its an issue worth a discussion. Spots are so feeble, that too on complete blank white background. I could not make out the spots even on slight milky background ....... anyway depends ......



Hrithan2020 said:


> Kind of made me suspect whether it was the real one.. I agree completely that HTC does provide much better support than Samsung. But, in terms of Hardware (for the price), Samsung seems to be ahead of the curve.



Well less powerful hardware isnt making HTC under perform in any department, so it doesn't become much of a valid "pro" point in favor of GS ..... 

If you ask me there are only two aspects I would say Desire Seriously lacks AFAIMC ...

*1. Internal Memory ::* Even though we can move apps to SD, ...its only the app that is moved and the settings still are stored on internal mem, plus not all apps can be moved to SD, so eventually you do land up with mem shortage if you are a hefty apps user like me (~70)

*2. Battery Backup :: *Now this seems to be a problem with almost every current gen smart phone out there, and Desire is no exception. Heavy use of phone definitely requires 2 charges a day, heck even light use will just give you 9-10 hrs of backup, which I think is not at all under acceptable limits. I would expect atleast 15 Hrs of heavy use without a recharge ......

I have collated loads of point and am putting them up for a detail review, you should see it any time within next month

Paid Alps finally available across 32 countries including India. Good news for non.rooted phones. 


Paid Android apps are officially available in 32 countries | andrew | Androinica

Sent from my HTC Desire


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 1, 2010)

@sam9s,
That is great news!! 

And regarding the hardware of Samsung Galaxy S,_ I was referring to the 4" S-AMOLED screen_, better audio chip (supposedly much better audio quality compared to desire?),internal memory and battery etc.(the last two which you also found to be relevant. _And Desire seems to me, to perform worst of the lot, in terms of battery life._) _and not the slightly better CPU and vastly better GPU. _(bcoz for most cases, there is not much use of having that powerful a GPU right now, AFAIK).

Good luck on the detailed review . Would love to read it


----------



## pid 0 (Oct 4, 2010)

Paid apps are already available or they are coming soon???


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 4, 2010)

They will come in 2 weeks' time.


----------



## pid 0 (Oct 6, 2010)

Paid apps now seen on market... and cost is displayed in approx INR


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 12, 2010)

Does the HTC Desire has a Amoled screen or SLCD. The HTC India Guys are saying Amoled Desire is available only in the U.S. All the Desire sold in India will have a SLCD. is that correct ? Does everyone here has a SLCD or Amoled for some ?

And how is the Web Browsing on the N900 does it only give WAP site, or does it load Full Desktop sites.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 12, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> Does the HTC Desire has a Amoled screen or SLCD. The HTC India Guys are saying Amoled Desire is available only in the U.S. All the Desire sold in India will have a SLCD. is that correct ? Does everyone here has a SLCD or Amoled for some ?
> 
> And how is the Web Browsing on the N900 does it only give WAP site, or does it load Full Desktop sites.



Yes, the HTC Desire models in India are having SLCD. I am not sure whether HTC Desire is available in US. (Wasn't HTC Desire supposed to be the HTC Incredible-like device for non-US nations?).

 And again, from all the image and video comparisons, I would prefer SLCD (bcoz it eliminates some of the issues people were having with AMOLED's with Pentile Matrix sub-pixel rendering system. ie. Nexus One, Desire etc; although admittedly, some won't think the issue is of importance) over AMOLED. 

And,AFAIK, you will get the full desktop sites via Nokia N900.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 12, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> Yes, the HTC Desire models in India are having SLCD. I am not sure whether HTC Desire is available in US. (Wasn't HTC Desire supposed to be the HTC Incredible-like device for non-US countries?. So, only Incredible available in US?).
> 
> And again, from all the image and video comparisons, I would prefer SLCD (bcoz it eliminates some of the issues people were having with AMOLED's with Pentile Matrix sub-pixel rendering system. ie. Nexus One, Desire etc; although admittedly, some won't think the issue is of importance) over AMOLED.
> 
> And,AFAIK, you will get the full desktop sites via Nokia N900.




I know that, I know N900 gives full desktop sites, BUt I was curious to find out if Desire also does...For me what is the Point if the Desire despite being rated as the No-1 best smart phone currently but has some great in-capabilities like not rendering full desktop webpages..I mean what is the big Hue & Cry about Desire being "THE BEST ANDROID PHONE AVAILABLE TODAY" is that not very unconvincing.

The biggest Plus point about Desire is its SLCD display which offers more natural colours over the Amoled. But the PPI (Pixel Per Inch) of Desire is far less than that of say the Nokia N900 which has a Traditional TFT LCD but has a PPI of 267 versus the 256 PPI of the HTC-Desire. So if natural colours is the key word there is nothing special about the Desire's SLCD display. Had it been Amoled that would have been a altogether different story.And of course the fact that it is already upgraded to FROYO...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 13, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> I know that, I know N900 gives full desktop sites, BUt I was curious to find out if Desire also does...For me what is the Point if the Desire despite being rated as the No-1 best smart phone currently but has some great in-capabilities like not rendering full desktop webpages..I mean what is the big Hue & Cry about Desire being "THE BEST ANDROID PHONE AVAILABLE TODAY" is that not very unconvincing.
> 
> The biggest Plus point about Desire is its SLCD display which offers more natural colours over the Amoled. But the PPI (Pixel Per Inch) of Desire is far less than that of say the Nokia N900 which has a Traditional TFT LCD but has a PPI of 267 versus the 256 PPI of the HTC-Desire. So if natural colours is the key word there is nothing special about the Desire's SLCD display. Had it been Amoled that would have been a altogether different story.And of course the fact that it is already upgraded to FROYO...



I don't have/used HTC Desire, so can't comment about the full desktop sites loading in Desire. (I use Opera mini in Nokia 5800, , thus *getting better load times at the expense of quality*; which for me, is justified, since I don't have a Wi-Fi connection, and use a _slow Airtel GPRS plan_.) 

But, how does having not that functionality (if it doesn't have) stop it from being _"THE BEST ANDROID PHONE TODAY",_ (Not saying that it is  )  _because if Desire can't do it_, I don't think *any Android phone has that functionality *in-built . 

BTW, dude,* I'd any day take the bigger 3.7"* (Better contrast, multi-touch capacitive) HTC Desire screen over the _  smaller,resistive 3.5" screen_ of N900 (I, for one would not be able to perceive the difference in PPI.

And FYI, AMOLED's(esp. the Pentile one) doesn't have more natural colors. (Purer blacks, yes. But lots of tint-issues).

Have a look at this link, Display Shootout between Smartphones

Edit: Both the N900 and HTC Desire have the same resolution.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 13, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> I don't have/used HTC Desire, so can't comment about the full desktop sites loading in Desire. (I use Opera mini in Nokia 5800, , thus *getting better load times at the expense of quality*; which for me, is justified, since I don't have a Wi-Fi connection, and use a _slow Airtel GPRS plan_.)
> 
> But, how does having not that functionality (if it doesn't have) stop it from being _"THE BEST ANDROID PHONE TODAY",_ (Not saying that it is  )  _because if Desire can't do it_, I don't think *any Android phone has that functionality *in-built .
> 
> ...



I was talking about SLCD giving more natural colours not Amoled. And the point I was refering to was, if HTC-Desire has been rated, voted as the best android smartphone available today. I as an user expect it to be not lacking in ANY which ways. Be it Full Desktop Web Browsing, Multi-tasking or any other thing. So what is special about the Desire which makes it No-1 over the Galaxy aswell.


----------



## kalpik (Oct 13, 2010)

^^ *IMHO* Galaxy S is a much better phone than Desire..


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 13, 2010)

kalpik said:


> ^^ *IMHO* Galaxy S is a much better phone than Desire..



But the Desire has been rated as the Best Android Smartphone available right now even over the Galaxy. Almost All the review sites confirm this. Individual preferences may differ...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 13, 2010)

@Kvishal,
I, for one, don't believe HTC Desire to be the best phone in the market. And I don't think I am in a substantial minority. But, it is a  really good phone. (Sorry guys, I know it is "The Official HTC Desire Thread". But, it is just an opinion. We can all agree to disagree  )

However some of the reasons why Galaxy S may be rated lower by some could be:

1. GPS Issues ( I believe a fix which may not address the problem fully, but works well, is already there. But no official updates.)

2. Stalling Issues (Same, no official release which completely fixes this issue)

3. Poor product support history from Samsung (which continues even now, with the Froyo update being delayed.)

4. Less polished UI when compared to Sense (of course, you can address this problem with launchers.) 

5. No LED Flash 

6. For some, maybe the PPI (which is further exacerbated by the Pentile matrix arrangement) may be an issue. 

7. Lots of issues with KIES. Unexceptional design, cheaper look (again subjective) etc...You get the drift....


_*My point is, no phone is perfect*_. But, it is all about finding the phone which caters to your needs the best.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 13, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> I know that, I know N900 gives full desktop sites, BUt I was curious to find out if Desire also does...For me what is the Point if the Desire despite being rated as the No-1 best smart phone currently but has some great in-capabilities like not rendering full desktop webpages..I mean what is the big Hue & Cry about Desire being "THE BEST ANDROID PHONE AVAILABLE TODAY" is that not very unconvincing.
> 
> The biggest Plus point about Desire is its SLCD display which offers more natural colours over the Amoled. But the PPI (Pixel Per Inch) of Desire is far less than that of say the Nokia N900 which has a Traditional TFT LCD but has a PPI of 267 versus the 256 PPI of the HTC-Desire. So if natural colours is the key word there is nothing special about the Desire's SLCD display. Had it been Amoled that would have been a altogether different story.And of course the fact that it is already upgraded to FROYO...



Ok let me try to address few points here ........ *The BEST is always relative*, there is nothing BEST as such out there in Gadget world, it would always be relative (as aptly pointed out by _Hrithan _).......... I need x things from a smart phone and I get all x and few more and that makes this smart phone THE BEST for me. ........   Seriously if you expect to get ALL and everything best from a smartphone you are badly mistaken, first there would always be a product offering one or the other thing better in some or the other department. Second personal preference would always play a huge role in deciding what is "THE BEST" out there

I in none of my statement in this thread said GS is not as good as Desire unlike few of the people put it here so bluntly with a tag "IMHO"  .... 

There is clean line of Pros and Cones between the two phones and that is the BEST part about this particular comparison as it makes easier for the end user to make a decision. 

Recently my cousin wanted to have a high end smartphone and as usual approached me for the help, now I could have easily suggested him Desire since some of the people here believe that since I own it, its obvious, well that is not how I perceive. His main objective was to get a fast phone, with the Best looking display but most of all rocking camera and video recording, and he would also go for some quality gaming with his phone......obviously Desire was not for him, though fast but definitely not better in Camera and Video capabilities then GS. Plus GPS was something which he would not be using at all. All this made GS the obvious choice and that is what I made him choose ..... 

Coming to the second query of Desire loading full desktop sites, I dont know from where did this doubt come from, *Desire DOES LOAD all the site in FULL DESKTOP mode*, there is no question/doubt about this, infact there is an option in the setting of the browser, to choose between what it should load.......the mobile version or the FULL desktop version, which one can opt ......

here the screen shot for CNET site loaded on the desire and the desktop for some solid confirmation ...

*THE SITE ON DESKTOP*

*img149.imageshack.us/img149/2443/20101013155633c.jpg

*THE SITE ON HTC DESIRE*

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/4536/screenshot15dm.png


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 13, 2010)

@sam9s, nicely explained


----------



## allfields (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey guys...I was thinking of buying HTC desire... up until i read some reviews on net .. which mention about the overheating problem and a fully recharged battery dying in 3 hours. anybody has this problem in india. How much battery life do u get from it.


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 14, 2010)

sam9s said:


> Ok let me try to address few points here ........ *The BEST is always relative*, there is nothing BEST as such out there in Gadget world, it would always be relative (as aptly pointed out by _Hrithan _).......... I need x things from a smart phone and I get all x and few more and that makes this smart phone THE BEST for me. ........   Seriously if you expect to get ALL and everything best from a smartphone you are badly mistaken, first there would always be a product offering one or the other thing better in some or the other department. Second personal preference would always play a huge role in deciding what is "THE BEST" out there
> 
> I in none of my statement in this thread said GS is not as good as Desire unlike few of the people put it here so bluntly with a tag "IMHO"  ....
> 
> ...



You know I have set out to buy a phone and HTC-Desire is from one from the shortlisted ones now the biggest problem I have in buying HTC-Desire is, nowhere that I can see and have a demo of the Desire...None of the electronics stores Croma, Individual dealers, Retailers-Dealers mentioned on the HTC official site none of them say that they can show me a demo...absolutely nobody.(I know a lot of people would say to watch Videos, which are plenty out there on youtube etc..But Video and Reality, meaning when you hold it and experience it could be a huge difference, doesn't quite appeal to me) So When I called up the HTC guys on their customer service number, they say we are aware that nobody can show you a demo but we cant do anything about it...Now that Sucks !! That Sucks Big time...If HTC is deciding to compete against some Giants like Nokia,Sony-Erricson, Samsung how do they plan to then target a potential customer, if they cannot let a end user see, feel touch their product. I for one very strongly feel buying a Electronic device the end user has to see it, touch it, experience it and be 100% convinced and satisfied that it is the product that he's looking out for only then does it make sense to buy it. Buying a Electronic Gadget based just on specs or good reviews...Good review which may appeal to some may not necessary make sense to someone else...so...I don't know How wise would that decision be...If I am spending 26K+ of Rupees I wanna be mighty sure that I am buying the right thing, and I know what I am buying. But with this kind of Sales Strategy I don't know how HTC will manage to convince me and like me many other customers who are waiting to buy a HTC device but cant make up their mind coz they cant see a demo. I might aswell then go with Nokia, SE, SAMSUNG If I know where my hard earned money is being invested in...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 14, 2010)

@Kvishal,
Agreed! HTC India has poor sales strategy as well as services.(I feel Nokia has one of the better services). Here's to hoping they improve it. I am sure, they could've sold lots more HTC Desire's had they released it earlier..


----------



## Kvishal (Oct 14, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> @Kvishal,
> Agreed! HTC India has poor sales strategy as well as services.(I feel Nokia has one of the better services). Here's to hoping they improve it. I am sure, they could've sold lots more HTC Desire's had they released it earlier..




And Marketed well !! Most importantly, not to forget it...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 14, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> And Marketed well !! Most importantly, not to forget it...



 . True. I guess at least 50% of my friends won't be knowing that HTC manufactures such awesome phones.  (It's always Nokia Nx/Nxx and in some cases, SE Satio)


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2010)

Kvishal said:


> You know I have set out to buy a phone and HTC-Desire is from one from the shortlisted ones now the biggest problem I have in buying HTC-Desire is, nowhere that I can see and have a demo of the Desire...None of the electronics stores Croma, Individual dealers, Retailers-Dealers mentioned on the HTC official site none of them say that they can show me a demo...absolutely nobody.(I know a lot of people would say to watch Videos, which are plenty out there on youtube etc..But Video and Reality, meaning when you hold it and experience it could be a huge difference, doesn't quite appeal to me) So When I called up the HTC guys on their customer service number, they say we are aware that nobody can show you a demo but we cant do anything about it...Now that Sucks !! That Sucks Big time...If HTC is deciding to compete against some Giants like Nokia,Sony-Erricson, Samsung how do they plan to then target a potential customer, if they cannot let a end user see, feel touch their product. I for one very strongly feel buying a Electronic device the end user has to see it, touch it, experience it and be 100% convinced and satisfied that it is the product that he's looking out for only then does it make sense to buy it. Buying a Electronic Gadget based just on specs or good reviews...Good review which may appeal to some may not necessary make sense to someone else...so...I don't know How wise would that decision be...If I am spending 26K+ of Rupees I wanna be mighty sure that I am buying the right thing, and I know what I am buying. But with this kind of Sales Strategy I don't know how HTC will manage to convince me and like me many other customers who are waiting to buy a HTC device but cant make up their mind coz they cant see a demo. I might aswell then go with Nokia, SE, SAMSUNG If I know where my hard earned money is being invested in...



First HTC isnt targeting India at all for their high end phones, (strange may it seems though), its already enough that they did decide to finally launch DESIRE in india after completely skiping the NEXUS ONE. That itself is a proof enough how much are they interested in India. Cannt much blame them too, if you ask me.........though India is one if the biggest market in telecom, the heighest selling numbers are the cheapest mobiles....... heck even macromax is in the lines to beat Nokia in the low end segment market pretty soon. HTC has no phone below 15K mark, infact only couple in that range, so you can see why HTC wont be interested in properly marketing the high end phones in India. They are simplt not interested in launching any phone in the low end segment infact in the mid rage segment for that matter. 

This leaves people like us (more tech and net savy) a bit dissappointed who are ready to shell out 25+K for the product (as they believe in their product) but fail to get proper attention because of poor marketing or sales, services or whatever.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 14, 2010)

Hrithan2020 said:


> . True. I guess at least 50% of my friends won't be knowing that HTC manufactures such awesome phones.  (It's always Nokia Nx/Nxx and in some cases, SE Satio)



Yea recently I was successfully able to change the interest of one of my friends who was preordering Nokia N8 to Desire or GS.  In all probability he would go for Desire now or least wait for Desire HD ....


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Oct 15, 2010)

@sam9s,
Cool!
 But you should not ignore the fact that Micromax and all such manufacturers which cater to lower-end of the market, get relatively little profit per handset whilst HTC would probably much higher margin. (So, possibly chance of more profit provided they market their handsets, although most likely most sales are going to be in the 12-20 k segment.)


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 15, 2010)

@sam9s
I bought desire 3 days ago from delhi 27k reading this forum only.
wanna root it.
pls help as you must have tested it.I have Googled it but nothing beats first hand experience.
Thankzzz


----------



## sam9s (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ Whats your phone current status, I mean need to know the OS version (2.1 or updated to 2.2) and the HBOOT version. To check the HBOOT version, switch off the phone, and restart it by pressing the back key, and you should be in the recovery mode, where you should be able to see the HBOOT version.

BTW congratts, post some pics of your phone .....


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 16, 2010)

^^
Ya i updated to 2.2 right away as i read 2.2 is more efficient.
Boot loader 0.93.00001
I will definitely post some pics but my other phone with camera broke.

Also somehow i managed to crash the phone so it would always show HTC logo for 2 to 5 seconds whenever back button is pressed.

So i just did factory reset but its still 2.2. froyo.

PS.And it was specially your post that made me buy this phone n i m loving it.
and has anyone got map my india navigator on desire.


----------



## ico (Oct 16, 2010)

^ welcome to Digit.


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 16, 2010)

^^
Thankzzz ico appreciate ur welcome.
really thankzz


----------



## dreatica (Oct 16, 2010)

Sorry, this is a stupid question. 

Can someone explain what is rooting actually in wider terms ? If desire is already updated to 2.2, what's the purpose of rooting then ?

I know jb (jailbreak), but new to the terms of android.

Can you tell me it is good to wait for Desire HD or should I go for Desire ?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2010)

Archit Badola said:


> ^^
> Ya i updated to 2.2 right away as i read 2.2 is more efficient.
> Boot loader 0.93.00001
> I will definitely post some pics but my other phone with camera broke.
> ...



Thanks, I am happy that I was able to ease some ones decision ........ Ok 2.2. with 0.93 can be rooted now as you must be knowing. So are you ready to root .. ????


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Sorry, this is a stupid question.
> 
> Can someone explain what is rooting actually in wider terms ? If desire is already updated to 2.2, what's the purpose of rooting then ?
> 
> ...



Rooting gives you the super user access, meaning you can do things with the phone that only developers have the access to. For a layman or end user this means ability to load some cool applications, overcome some limitations that is set by the company (HTC or Google), better management of the phone ....etc ......


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 16, 2010)

^^ya i m ready to root so please light the way


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2010)

OKie here we go ......

1. First the ever important, formal statement and declaration ...... _" I am only providing you the tools the developers have created and the guidelines to follow them, under no circumstances I take the responsibility, if at any point you brick (damage) your phone"_

Though I would also like to mention that bricking Desire is almost impossible, I have not come across any user in the entire Rooting community that has bricked his phone, but as I said, formal statement has to be made.

OKIE Let the Rooting begin ..... 

*1. To start......download the following tools and report back when done .....*

*a.  unrEVOked 3.2 ::: *That is the main tool developed by the unrEVOked community that does the actual rooting, its a GUI based application and is a one step tool, very easy. Download it from the below location ....

unrevoked3 recovery reflash tool, v3.21

*b. HBOOT drivers :::* Windows user need to download the HBOOT drivers, will discribe the steps to do the update. Download the HBOOT driver from the below location ....

*unrevoked.com/rootwiki/lib/exe/fet...unrevoked.com/recovery/android-usb-driver.zip

*d. HTC Sync :::* HTC Sync is needed to install, some of the drivers that the phone would need to communicate with the OS while rooting. Download HTC sync from below

HTC Desire - Software Download

*c. AppsMonster :::* When we root all the applications will be deleted and the phone reverts to it default settings. To save atleast the applications I suggest install an application called AppMonster. Download and take a complete backup of all the applications installed. Point your barcode scanner to the image below and you should be able to download the application.

*chart.apis.google.com/chart?cht=qr&chs=135x135&chl=market://details?id=de.android_telefonie.appmanager


Download all of the above, keep them in one location. Report back when all is downloaded and we are ready to go for the steps ......


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 16, 2010)

Ya done all that
and i guess its htc sync not sense right.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2010)

Archit Badola said:


> Ya done all that
> and i guess its htc sync not sense right.



lol yes right .... foolish me ... I am so wrapped in my HTC sense that its all I see ...  .... Ok give me break here as I have to go to somewhere, but dont worry we shall root the phone tonight .... keep an eye on the thread ...


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 16, 2010)

and done....
thankzzz couldnt wait..
Next is what..........
and what is that s-on and s-off i keep reading about


----------



## sam9s (Oct 16, 2010)

Archit Badola said:


> and done....
> thankzzz couldnt wait..
> Next is what..........
> and what is that s-on and s-off i keep reading about



LOL you are like me the impatient types. S on is the full admin privileges one gets after rooting. With full access one can run the super user shell/terminal commands on the device. Loads of advantages which require another discuession.  

Sent through my HTC Desire


----------



## allfields (Oct 16, 2010)

guys i missed the steps .. or u guys didnot post it on the forum?


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 16, 2010)

dreatica said:


> Can someone explain what is rooting actually in wider terms ? If desire is already updated to 2.2, what's the purpose of rooting then ?



By default the phone manufacturer puts you in a chroot _jail_. It means that  you are inside a sandbox & cannot access files outside that directory. Rooting breaks this stranglehold and allows you to access other directories. 

Android by default is an open operating system. Even without rooting you are not missing much!


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 16, 2010)

@allfields
no sam9s did not posted the steps here.i just figured out my self.
if u like i will post them..


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2010)

allfields said:


> guys i missed the steps .. or u guys didnot post it on the forum?



Allfields I did not post the steps but I was anyhow thinking I might as well put the same so anyone straying in this official thread might as well get the benefit out of it, if decides to root. 
=================

Here are the steps :::

*Step 1 ::::: *Backup your applications, as I said if you have applications installed you need to take a back up as rooting will wipe out the data. (in all possibility). Install AppMosnter and take the backup on your SD Card.

*STEP 2 ::::* Extract the HBOOT USB Drivers you have downloaded in step b in the previous page

*STEP 3 ::::* Go to the below site ......

public:windows_hboot_driver_install [RootWiki]

and follow the instructions exactly ..... While updating the drivers make sure you provide the same path where you extracted the HBOOT USB drivers in the above steps.

*STEP 4 ::::* Install HTC Sync, _and then uninstall it ._.... but make sure you only uninstall the sync application and leave the drivers that were installed with HTC Sync

*STEP 5 ::::* Reboot the PC

*STEP 6 ::::* On your desire phone ....
_
*a.* Go to Settings > Connect to PC > Default connection type > Disk drive and then untick Ask Me.
*b.* Go to Settings > Applications > Development and then tick USB Debugging.
*c.* Go to Settings > Applications and then tick Unknown Sources._

*STEP 7 :::: *Now we need to run the* unrEVOked 3.2* tool that we downloaded in step a in the previous page. 

*IMPORTANT for Win Vista or 7* :: Make sure you right click the exe file and run it as an administrator.

*STEP 8 :::: *Once the unrEVOked 3.2 tool is up and running, connect the Desire to your PC.

Let the tool do its magic, it should take 2-3 minutes, will reboot the phone couple of times. Once rooted the unrEVOked tool should show that the phone is rooted .......

Thats it you phone is Rooted now. 

To confirm open the application drawer and see if you can find an apps called *"Superuser Permission"*, if it there........... all is well .....

HAPPY ROOTING  ...


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 17, 2010)

@sam9s
Sir,
u r the best,thanks.


----------



## allfields (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks guys.. will root it the first day i get it.. still waiting to come to india and buy it. Archit.. where in delhi did u get it from .. any colors available?


----------



## sam9s (Oct 17, 2010)

Most welcome friends ..... *allfields*, are you waiting to come to India or you are waiting for your phone to come to India. As far as Delhi is concerned you can get the phone from any high end mobile shop, its readily available now, but only with one steel gray color.

*@ Archi*t would you be loading any custom ROM now are would just leave it rooted with stock 2.2 ... ????


----------



## allfields (Oct 17, 2010)

I am waiting to come to india and buy it.. here is is almost 3K extra...so phones selling in india are made in china?


----------



## Archit Badola (Oct 17, 2010)

well i got it from rajouri garden
he only had brown color with him n it looks cool.
mines made in taiwan but the charger is made in china. i didnt checked the headphones.
Also u can book it on flipkart they have even lower prices.


----------



## mrao (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi all..I'm looking to get an HTC Desire in a couple of weeks...making the switch from berry to android...I'm located in Mumbai...would you recommend Alfa or Heera Panna or any other place?...I'd prefer a bill/warranty purchase but am fine with a gray market handset if the price differential is considerably lower ( 2..3k) as most of the phones I've used in the past ( SE P series, Nokia, Imate WM devices, Blackberry) have been purchased from the gray mkt and I've not had a bad experience insofar.

Also, any feedback on HTC India support towards making regular updates available etc is appreciated...although I intend to root the phone within a week of acquiring it ( have had a lot of fun flashing WM devices as well as Berries with custome ROMs...I think android will be even better  )


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 23, 2010)

As per my trusted retailer HTC Desire is currently out of stock via official channels. You will get it from Alfa; IMO it gives better deals than Heera Panna. A colleague got a grey piece for 27k from Alpha. HTC has since upgraded it too Android 2.2 via OTA.


----------



## sam9s (Oct 24, 2010)

^^ What Desire again not available ...... out of stock??? ....how many of those could have been sold ..... hard to believe ......


----------



## allfields (Oct 25, 2010)

guys any ideas..where i can find good screen guards and cover for HTC desire?


----------



## mrao (Oct 26, 2010)

amitabhishek said:


> As per my trusted retailer HTC Desire is currently out of stock via official channels. You will get it from Alfa; IMO it gives better deals than Heera Panna. A colleague got a grey piece for 27k from Alpha. HTC has since upgraded it too Android 2.2 via OTA.



Kewl...Alfa it is then...I hope ALFA has enough stock


----------



## mrao (Nov 3, 2010)

Thanks for your inputs. Picked up my HTC Desire from Alfa yesterday for 26.5k with bill & warranty. The device is fantastic and cant get tired of playing with it...awesome screen, fast UI, have been busy loading it with stuff from the android market. It cam pre-loaded with 2.2...so ill wait and play with for a few days before i get down to rooting it...

Just one wee concern..the battery cover at the back feels a bit flimsy, and makes strange popping sounds when you pull it off...also when i put it back on, there is a tiny gap at the top in the space between the notch under the power button and the earphone jack, where it doesnt seem to be fitting in flush with the edges of the chassis...are other facing this too....and if i take to an HTC service centre , will they replace the back cover...which ideally they should as its with warranty...any advice, folks?


----------



## drumster (Nov 3, 2010)

Thats just the way it is built. Dont worry nothing will happen to the phone.


----------



## xsreality (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi All,

I have gone through this thread extensively and finally got myself the HTC desire. It is a superb phone and I would like to thank everyone here in this thread for their feedback.

My earlier phone was Nokia N97mini. I have been a long user of Symbian OS right from Nokia 3120, 6630, N70 and N97mini. I love customization and my N97mini was loaded with various apps. After going through this thread, I realized that Android OS is excellent for customization hence thought to change as Symbian had become a bit monotonous for me.

Now, I need help from all android experts here... I need to get started with my HTC Desire and android OS in general. Can anyone point me in the right direction by giving a good link. Till now, I have gone through the contacts and loved the quick linking with Google / FB. But yet to understand the widget-ing feature. Please guide me !


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2010)

^^ Shoot with what ever you want to know, usually the techie types start with rooting, but if you just want to know about the apps and customization, let me know your requirements and I can suggest an app or a widget ... Have tried a truck load off them before settling down with the final ones .....

PS :: Have you upgraded to 2.2 yet ??


----------



## xsreality (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanx _sam9s_ for the reply. I read about rooting steps which you have listed in this thread. I will definitely be doing that eventually but for now I want to explore various apps and widgets which are best amongst the lot. Also suggest some good themes...

I installed the ADW Launcher... but not sure whether it is better than the default HTC option.

My phone came pre-loaded with Android 2.2 Froyo.


----------



## sam9s (Nov 9, 2010)

Yea even I tried loads of TPA themes like , AWD Launcher, Launcher Pro, aHome and Sweet Home, but finally settled for the HTC Sense UI only reason, when you actually do start using the phone frequently and need an apps to run or an action to execute you want it to happen correctly, fast and without any glitch. What I experienced was the TPA themes are only good for show off, and in practicality, the stock Sense UI is the best. Also if I had to change the complete look and feel of the phone I rely on HTC own screen replacement, which changes the entire phone appearance rather than TPT. Galaxy people have to rely more on there themes as their own TouchWizz UI is crap ... Still go ahead and try out, its a new phone, experiment it all before you make your final look and feel, that what I did atleast .....


----------



## xsreality (Nov 9, 2010)

I know what you mean.. I faced the same issue on Symbian OS as well.. ultimately, the applications on the ROM give best performance. I will try customizing the HTC Sense UI itself. By the way, can you tell me a good application which can be used to update Facebook and Twitter simultaneously?

Just realized that Friendstream application does the same thing... any better application?

Recently, I have started getting this error on my HTC Desire...

_*Android.process.acore has stopped unexpectedly. Please try again. - Force Close*_

There is only one option to choose "Force Close". It doesn't affect anything but it is recurrently coming again & again. I did a factory reset but again it has started coming. I haven't installed too many apps... chompSMS, ASTRO file mgr, Aldiko book reader, FBReader.

I searched in google for this error and on many forums it is mentioned that this error can be related to any app especially Contacts Storage. I have few contacts stored but they are heavily linked to FB/Twitter/Exchange. Is that the issue? Any ideas?


----------



## Archit Badola (Nov 14, 2010)

Help:
I rooted the phone and mms settings got deleted anyone with unrooted phone if you have ur mms working please send me the settings for both gprs and mms for people at airtel dont seem to have a solution.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 24, 2010)

No talk about Cyanogen ROM? You guys have been missing on one of the most amazing & battery efficient Android ROMs. Here is the proof. 

*img808.imageshack.us/img808/8863/batteryusage.png*img63.imageshack.us/img63/9876/devicez.png


----------



## ladoo1985 (Dec 24, 2010)

Price Drop for HTC Desire...available for 23500/- at flipkart and HTC Desire HD for 27500/-.
And Desire Z also spotted...guy's cheers to HTC.


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Dec 24, 2010)

ladoo1985 said:


> Price Drop for HTC Desire...available for 23500/- at flipkart and HTC Desire HD for 27500/-.
> And Desire Z also spotted...guy's cheers to HTC.



Truly awesome prices !!
I never expected HTC DHD to debut below Rs 30k.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 25, 2010)

@amitabhishek

True!!!!

After I switched to Cyanogen MOD, battery backup of my spica has improved leaps and bounds with the same usage pattern

OT: You bought a Desire???


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 26, 2010)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> @amitabhishek
> 
> True!!!!
> 
> ...



Long time no see Sriharsa? Whats up? No action on Twitter too? So how your Spica doin? IMHO it is still light years ahead of Galaxy3 & 5.

Yeah! Bought Desire a couple of month back. Loved my old Magic too. I miss that handset at times.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Dec 28, 2010)

@amitabhishek 

Haha yeah long time 
Deprived of good internet connection all these days 

Congrats on getting Desire 

Spica's doing good, with no official support, I thought of dumping it once. Thanks to Cyanogen Mod, things are better now 

Have to upgrade someday or the other 

OT: You have a PM

Oh nooo Looks like the double post bug still exists in TDF :-/


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Dec 30, 2010)

I feel there is a very big gap between the HTC android handsets. On one hand, you have the able trio of Hero, Legend & Desire (21-24k) and on the far end is the Wildfire, retailing at 13.5K, which is definitely not the best among the budget android segment. 

There is a big market (16-18k) and i strongly feel HTC should launch with a decent 320*480, 800MHz, 3.5 inch handset which would surely be a hit. What say folks?

Abhishek

P.s. I am very keen to get the Desire (currently for 22.5 or so in flipkart) but the price is a bit over the head for me.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

Is flipkart reliable...one of my frnd got it for 25k in Mumbai just 2weeks back...comparatively its cheap in Flipkart...


----------



## drumster (Dec 30, 2010)

The prices of the phone have recently been slashed. This is because Desire HD has just been launched in India at 28,000. Because of this they slashed the price of Desire to 22,500. Also Desire Z has been launched. These are all available on flipkart. Its a very reliable website with fast delivery and excellent customer support. I bought my desire from flipkart.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

In how many days does it deliver the product...and what abt warranty and shipping cost...


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Dec 30, 2010)

abhidev said:


> In how many days does it deliver the product...and what abt warranty and shipping cost...



shipping and delivery charges are taken care of already in the mentioned price. they have got pretty positive reviews in mouthshut, and is run by two IIT fellows, who worked with Amazon before.

delivery generally takes 3 days. could be less, if you are in Bangalore. They use, Aramex courier service.

Abhishek


----------



## abhidev (Dec 30, 2010)

mail2abhi81 said:


> shipping and delivery charges are taken care of already in the mentioned price. they have got pretty positive reviews in mouthshut, and is run by two IIT fellows, who worked with Amazon before.
> 
> delivery generally takes 3 days. could be less, if you are in Bangalore. They use, Aramex courier service.
> 
> Abhishek



oohh cool...hv u bought anything from flipkart???


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Dec 31, 2010)

hey abhidev.. no, i havent purchased. 

To all HTC users in B'lore: 
I am planning to buy HTC desire
Want to know about the after sales service from HTC

If somebody is using these phones, pls tell adv and disadv also.


----------



## amitabhishek (Dec 31, 2010)

mail2abhi81 said:


> If somebody is using these phones, pls tell adv and disadv also.



I have one; this is a lovely phone except for the battery. On moderate use it will last from morning to evening. Flashing Cyanogen ROM does increase the battery life considerably. So if you want to stick with factory fitted ROM be ready to carry a charger around.

On other parameters there is nothing much to complain about; everything is top notch.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 6, 2011)

Finally I too join the Desire Bandwagon 

I'm soo used to samdroid forum that browsing XDA forums is so confusing 
All the stuff out there is confusing me, I need a quick advice on how to root Desire without flashing a new ROM?? Just to use Titanium Backup Pro.

I'll think of custom ROM's Later 

Also I'm stuck with my old uSD card, which I partitioned for app2sd in Spica, I sold the phone and now i'm not able to access this uSD card via a card reader. Any alternate solutions to access this multiple partitioned usd card?? All my old data is in that card, so I don't want to experiment and loose the data.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 6, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> Finally I too join the Desire Bandwagon
> 
> I'm soo used to samdroid forum that browsing XDA forums is so confusing
> All the stuff out there is confusing me, I need a quick advice on how to root Desire without flashing a new ROM?? Just to use Titanium Backup Pro.
> ...



The steps to Root in detail are given by me a couple of pages back......


----------



## drumster (Jan 7, 2011)

Just use unrevoked for rooting your phone. Its very simple. unrevoked


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jan 7, 2011)

@sam9s @drumster
Thank you 
Will try unrevoked for now


----------



## drumster (Jan 7, 2011)

Those of you who screw up their HTC Desire while playing with it, heres the link to the latest firmware for the Indian HTC Desire. This was sent to me by the HTC Support guys (I have no idea why):


Download RUU_Bravo_Froyo_hTC_Asia_India_2.13.720.1_Radio_32.44.00.32U_5.09.05.30_2_release_144051_signed.exe from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Any idea folks, how much is it currently retailing for in Bengaloooru? Is there any shop selling it below 20 grands?


----------



## sam9s (Jan 12, 2011)

I am selling mine for 19K ...... interested ...?? its three months old...  Refer this thread....

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/bazaar/135864-htc-desire-2-2-froyo-3-months-old.html


----------



## blacklight (Jan 25, 2011)

Jumping on to the "Desire" Bandwagon ...and getting "rights" to post on this thread ..

dont see much activity on this thread now...has everybody stopped playing with their devices  ??

been playing with it for a while ..all i can say is its an awesome device with a not so awesome battery backup..


----------



## drumster (Jan 25, 2011)

Desire is old now... People are already moving on to other devices... Mobile market is so volatile now that a phone becomes outdated every 6 months.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

drumster said:


> Desire is old now... People are already moving on to other devices... Mobile market is so volatile now that a phone becomes outdated every 6 months.



I don't think so. Desire was ahead of it's time and it's h/w is not yet put on stress. Also, it's the modders favourite and there are tonnes of custom ROMs available on XDA. It will live on for atleast 2yrs given how much the new HTC android devices (D:HD, evo 4g etc) suck.


----------



## drumster (Jan 25, 2011)

Well Desire came very late to India... It was outdated by the time it reached here. Although it does have good hardware, There are phones with better hardware already in the pipeline and knowing as the Indian Android market has exploded the delay in bringing these devices to India will greatly reduce. 

For example, the Nexus S is expected to be launched in India soon. Then are Tegra2 based dual-core devices. The 1.5GHz Tegra3 (quad core) is expected to go under commercial production by middle of this year. 

Lots of things are happening  But yes, I do agree with you that compared to Desire, the HD, Z and other new HTC phones suck. Especially their battery life which is terrible.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 25, 2011)

Without doubt the official HTC ROM is a battery hog. Don't expect your phone to last till night on a single charge even with very moderate usage. But Gingerbread ROMs are giving excellent battery life. I have been using them for weeks now and I have stopped carrying charger to office. Its worth trying if the phones are rooted.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 25, 2011)

The problem is with few Sense apps that you cannot remove. Even with HTC Legend that I had, the custom Froyo ROM gave much better battery life. So, yes, if you want to get the most out of HTC droids, better load SenseUI-less ROM.


----------



## drumster (Jan 25, 2011)

amitabhishek said:


> Without doubt the official HTC ROM is a battery hog. Don't expect your phone to last till night on a single charge even with very moderate usage. But Gingerbread ROMs are giving excellent battery life. I have been using them for weeks now and I have stopped carrying charger to office. Its worth trying if the phones are rooted.



Are you using a gingerbread ROm on the HTC Desire? If so can you suggest which one is the best? I have rooted my phone, but using the Stock ROM.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 25, 2011)

drumster said:


> Are you using a gingerbread ROm on the HTC Desire? If so can you suggest which one is the best? I have rooted my phone, but using the Stock ROM.



There are two great ROMs:

a) Oxygen ROM: Stock Gingerbread ROM and blistering fast but no camcorder support till Google does an OTA for Nexus One. Camera works fine.
*Download link:* *download.oxygen.im/roms/update-oxygen-2.0-RC7-signed.zip

b) CyanogenMod (CM) ROM: I am using this one. Everything works including camcorder. Comes with numerous enhancements. 
*Download Link*: *mirror.teamdouche.net/get/bravo/cm_bravo_full-13.zip



> There are no Google Apps bundled with CM ROMs, because Google asked Cyanogen to remove copyrighted apps, after flashing rom don't forget to flash Google Addon package if you want it.



Hence to get Google apps such as Gmail, Chat, Maps etc use below mentioned link:
*For Google apps:* *goo-inside.me/google-apps/gapps-gb-20110120-signed.zip

Flash and have fun. Don't forget to backup the existing HTC ROM before you start all this flashing thing.


----------



## blacklight (Jan 25, 2011)

@amitabhishek @desiibond
 whats the average battery life one gets on a desire (with moderate use that is..) And how much improvement can i expect if i flash a custom ROM ?


----------



## drumster (Jan 25, 2011)

amitabhishek said:


> There are two great ROMs:
> 
> a) Oxygen ROM: Stock Gingerbread ROM and blistering fast but no camcorder support till Google does an OTA for Nexus One. Camera works fine.
> *Download link:* *download.oxygen.im/roms/update-oxygen-2.0-RC7-signed.zip
> ...



Thanks for all that info. The only thing that has kept me from flashing a custom ROM is the fact that I will lose a lot of settings and data. I mean there is Titanium Backup, but it doesnt work well across different ROMs mainly because of different SQL build tables...


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 25, 2011)

drumster said:


> Thanks for all that info. The only thing that has kept me from flashing a custom ROM is the fact that I will lose a lot of settings and data. I mean there is Titanium Backup, but it doesnt work well across different ROMs mainly because of different SQL build tables...



I don't think you will loose data because Titanium backup is too good at that. Though being a paid software I am yet to buy it. Other than SMS data what else will you loose? Every this else can be resynced back from your Google account.



blacklight said:


> @amitabhishek @desiibond
> whats the average battery life one gets on a desire (with moderate use that is..) And how much improvement can i expect if i flash a custom ROM ?



With a Gingerbread ROM and with a moderate usage and assuming that you have put display on automatic; battery will last for 1.5 days. Wiith HTC ROM its is a 9 to 5 affair.


----------



## sam9s (Jan 25, 2011)

Well I finally manged to sell off my Desire and upgraded to Desire HD. First Impressions ...

1. Dont ask me why, but the battery seems to perform better ( for whatever reason )
2. Actual 720p recording, amazing clarity, not like Desire which was not native and only came with 2.2 ( which was poor to the hell)
3. 1.5 GB internal mem, thank god now I dont have to think twice before installing any apps. Even with apps2sd, with Desire the actual memory at our disposal was mere 150MB, and that for me lasted with only 25, 30 apps. With HD you have around 1.2GB just for your applications, which is much more than needed. (for music and movies use your mem card)

Lots of other improvements which I will share in my proper review for HD .......


----------



## mail2abhi81 (Jun 10, 2011)

*.::Breaking::. HTC Desire now for 15,000 ??*

Check here

HTC Desire A8181 | HTC Mobile Phones | Saholic.com 

for starters, saholic is the e-ecommerce venture by Spice mobiles. I would say, this is a deal of the year, for sure. Waiting for the same to get reflected into flipkart/ letsbuy and I would jump for sure.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 10, 2011)

^^
Just another fake site, I don't think it would get below 20K and its mostly out of stock in the market as well, the era of Desire is over I think


----------



## andro (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: .::Breaking::. HTC Desire now for 15,000 ??*



mail2abhi81 said:


> Check here
> 
> HTC Desire A8181 | HTC Mobile Phones | Saholic.com
> 
> for starters, saholic is the e-ecommerce venture by Spice mobiles. I would say, this is a deal of the year, for sure. Waiting for the same to get reflected into flipkart/ letsbuy and I would jump for sure.


Too good to be true....

@sriharsha_madineni-The era of desire is not yet over,thanks to the guys at XDA.Just go through the whole forum and you will find that it's among the top contenders for ongoing developments.GB,Sense 3.0 ROM(from Sensation),also official announcement to GB from HTC.Also keep in mind that newer phones take more time to get developers or hackers because of the less number of devices.Take a look at the number of ROM's for Incredible S or Desire S.So my point is that it's not always a waste to buy a phone past its prime,if you are getting a good deal.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

I said that from buyers perspective, if I'm looking for a phone in market with 25k in hand, I'll look else where. If it's anything below 20k, then Desire is a good choice.

Ofcourse, even I'm hopping ROM's like anything on my desire, which wasn't the case with my previous android mobile. I never expected to be able to see sense 3.0 on Desire, but thanks to devs at XDA, I'm thoroughly enjoying Sense 3.0


----------

